# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  101 Reasons to move to New Hampshire

## Nate K

http://www.freestateproject.org/file...Move-to-NH.pdf

With over 8,000 members already signed up, there is little argument against this cause.  In fact the only good argument is the cold weather.  

But that will be taken care of soon enough.  Until we take over more regions, just how Liberty-minded are you?


www.freestateproject.org

----------


## Benaiah

//

----------


## Nate K

> Time, money & energy spent in New Hampshire = TONS.
> Time, money & energy spent in Montana = NONE.
> 
> Vote % in New Hampshire = 8%
> Vote % in Montana = 25%
> 
> 
> Imagine if how much % of the vote would have went for Paul in Montana if we sent NH's resources there.  Look at this map, http://www.ronpaulgraphs.com/donors.html
> The west is freedom territory.  I have nothing against New Hampshire... it just seems like Montana would be waaaaaay easier to take over.


I plan to organize a similar thing for Montana rather soon, but NH is first on the list because it has already been organized and there are many people ready to move once the list reaches 20,000.

----------


## Cleaner44

Don't forget NV for those that object to snow.

----------


## MichaelD

The Free state project is a failure, if New Hampshire is no better than the rest of the united states. Idaho and Montana see like the best candidates for a real free state project.

----------


## Nate K

> The Free state project is a failure, if New Hampshire is no better than the rest of the united states. Idaho and Montana see like the best candidates for a real free state project.


Read '101 Reasons'.

----------


## Nate K

bump

----------


## Nate K

eeeee

----------


## OferNave

> The Free state project is a failure, if New Hampshire is no better than the rest of the united states. Idaho and Montana see like the best candidates for a real free state project.


It has barely started, and you're already calling it a failure?  Change takes years.  NH has the best foundation to build on.

Technically the FSP pledge is for everyone to move after 20k signatures are reached, but hundreds have already moved, and have made a bigger difference than I would have thought possible which such a small group.  And we're expected to double or triple in size this year with the arrival of the First 1k pledges.

If you don't value liberty enough to move to NH (I moved from Los Angeles), that's fine, but don't insult the tremendous accomplishments the FSP members are making.  And the best is yet to come!

----------


## Nate K

> It has barely started, and you're already calling it a failure?  Change takes years.  NH has the best foundation to build on.
> 
> Technically the FSP pledge is for everyone to move after 20k signatures are reached, but hundreds have already moved, and have made a bigger difference than I would have thought possible which such a small group.  And we're expected to double or triple in size this year with the arrival of the First 1k pledges.
> 
> If you don't value liberty enough to move to NH (I moved from Los Angeles), that's fine, but don't insult the tremendous accomplishments the FSP members are making.  And the best is yet to come!


That's awesome that you moved!

I'll be joining you soon enough!

----------


## Benaiah

//

----------


## CurtisLow

I was thinking Maine...

Maine has fewer gun restrictions than New Hampshire.  Maine also has a law that prohibits the implementation of REAL ID.

On the other hand Maine taxes are very high and the size of government is about twice as big as New Hampshire.  Now that the Democrats have taken over in New Hampshire that may change.

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

The biggest thing that the FSP didn't take into account was the influx of filthy, aggressively-driving Massholes across our southern border.  They move to NH for no state income, no sales tax, cheaper alcohol, etc. but then they say, "Hey!  We used to do it THIS way in MA!" and change our state.  As such, NH is becoming Northern Massachusetts.

----------


## pinkmandy

> The biggest thing that the FSP didn't take into account was the influx of filthy, aggressively-driving Massholes across our southern border.  They move to NH for no state income, no sales tax, cheaper alcohol, etc. but then they say, "Hey!  We used to do it THIS way in MA!" and change our state.  As such, NH is becoming Northern Massachusetts.


All the more reason to move. 

The socialists are manageable, it's guaranteed that if hard times come they won't be the ones with guns. 

Please don't knock something so many have sacrificed so much for and are working hard on day in and day out unless you have thoroughly researched NH yourself.  

Paulites who want to make a difference after the election should be researching NH now. If we're going to take our country back it will be one state at a time and our success there will domino. Vermont and Maine will quickly follow our example.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> The biggest thing that the FSP didn't take into account was the influx of filthy, aggressively-driving Massholes across our southern border.  They move to NH for no state income, no sales tax, cheaper alcohol, etc. but then they say, "Hey!  We used to do it THIS way in MA!" and change our state.  As such, NH is becoming Northern Massachusetts.


Actually, those people increase liberty in NH by moving to NH and voting for liberty candidates for office, on average.  Well, that's the ones that move.  The ones that don't move tend to spend a lot of money in NH thus helping fund the government (so people in NH pay low taxes) and support the economy.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I noticed this thread, and it uses the old 101 Reasons.  Well, there is a new version of the 101 Reasons.  So here you go 
http://freestateproject.org/101Reasons

----------


## Slutter McGee

I support the idea of the free state project. I just don't know how you can do it when Mass. is invading the state faster than the free staters.

Slutter McGee

----------


## ItsTime

> I support the idea of the free state project. I just don't know how you can do it when Mass. is invading the state faster than the free staters.
> 
> Slutter McGee


They cant. HOWEVER, voter outrage gave our government Republican veto proof power in both houses. These are not your avg Republicans, 2/3 could be considered Ron Paul types and very fiscal conservative. 

Big things are about to happen in New Hampshire.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Is there anywhere I can go to get a weekly/monthly update from our recently elected friends in the NH House?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I support the idea of the free state project. I just don't know how you can do it when Mass. is invading the state faster than the free staters.
> 
> Slutter McGee


Because while it's true that some people from MA are moving to NH, that is a good thing.  The majority of the people that leave MA for NH do it for increased liberty/lower taxes/less statism.  And when they move to NH they tend to vote for Republicans.  We just need to try to work towards getting pro-liberty Republicans to run in those districts.  If it wasn't for the MA movers, NH wouldn't be as free as it is today.

I just said this in a previous post "Actually, those people increase liberty in NH by moving to NH and voting for liberty candidates for office, on average. Well, that's the ones that move. The ones that don't move tend to spend a lot of money in NH thus helping fund the government (so people in NH pay low taxes) and support the economy."

----------


## jrskblx125

Im in mass but the fact that new hampshire is polling for romney is $#@!ing scary. I live 10 min from nh i would have no problem moving there. I need to see legitimate potential though not just a catchphrase on a license plate

----------


## ChaosControl

Blah didn't realize this was an old topic. Evil old bumps from hades.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I was thinking Maine...
> 
> Maine has fewer gun restrictions than New Hampshire.  Maine also has a law that prohibits the implementation of REAL ID.
> 
> On the other hand Maine taxes are very high and the size of government is about twice as big as New Hampshire.  Now that the Democrats have taken over in New Hampshire that may change.


Although ME (like VT and NH) is known for having less restrictive gun laws than most states, I've never heard anyone say it's laws are better than the laws in NH before.  Anyway, gun laws in NH should change for the better over the next two years.  Maybe it will have the least restrictive laws in the nation soon.

REAL ID and all similar laws are banned from NH.  In fact, NH made national headlines by starting the national REAL ID resistance movement in this country.

The GOP not only took back NH, but now it has more control than it used to have

----------


## TakeThePowerBack

I saw how NH voted in the primary and my first thought is that they need to retire the "live free or die" motto.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I saw how NH voted in the primary and my first thought is that they need to retire the "live free or die" motto.


The primary was amazing in NH.  Libertarians (running as GOPers) won again and again.  And the general election, well, more liberty lovers were elected in NH than the next several states combined.

If you are talking about 2008, this article suggests that Ron Paul did better in NH than anywhere else when you consider all of the factors, http://www.acsu.buffalo.edu/~jsorens/rpvotes.pdf

----------


## Promontorium

How are you guys doing all these New Hampshire Necropostings when I can't see any post I've made before the update? I've got 1,000 posts MIA.

----------


## One Last Battle!

I am in Canada, so I have no objections to the winter :P

Sadly, though, they don't entirely accept Canadian medical licenses, so I can't go.

----------


## Eric21ND

I kinda think North Dakota would've been a good choice for this.  We have half the population of NH, so you're votes would carry much more weight.  The suck is that we have brutally cold winters and no scenery like NH.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Hopefully they make some changes. It shouldn't be to hard to get the legislatures on board to vote for pro-liberty legislation if it is only 3k per rep. It would be cool to see a gold as money bill, take out the property taxes, privatize the alcohol stores, and lower the drinking age.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I kinda think North Dakota would've been a good choice for this.  We have half the population of NH, so you're votes would carry much more weight.  The suck is that we have brutally cold winters and no scenery like NH.


It was one of the 10 states that the voters looked at but it got 10th place (last) in the vote because no one could think of any decent reasons why it was the best state.  Maybe the worst weather in the US, no scenery, no mountains, no oceans, no major metros near-by, lack of a major airport and other things contributed to almost no liberty activist supporting the state in the 2003 vote.

----------


## rhelwig

> Hopefully they make some changes. ...It would be cool to see a gold as money bill,


Believe me, I am watching for this one to be RE-introduced, hopefully in a more Austrian form. But realistically, it isn't politically worthwhile to introduce in this session, and as far as I know it hasn't.

The first time it was introduced, it went nowhere. There wasn't anywhere near as obvious a need for it as now, plus the legislature wasn't as good as it is now.

I am hopeful that in two years we'll have even more liberty loving legislators, and that will be the time to bring this back. (If we can wait that long)

----------


## vita3

Judd Gregg?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Judd Gregg?


He's retiring but federal races tend to produce country clubbers for GOP candidates. State level candidates and lower are much more down to earth and far more accessible.

----------


## Keith and stuff

All of the recent good news about NH is scary.  How can one state do so well when compared to other states?




> NH had the fastest growth in New England
> http://washingtonexaminer.com/politi...-no-income-tax
> 
> This leads to a second point, which is that growth tends to be stronger where taxes are lower. Seven of the nine states that do not levy an income tax grew faster than the national average. The other two, South Dakota and New Hampshire, had the fastest growth in their regions, the Midwest and New England.





> NH had 2nd best job growth over past year
> http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...3-0758796ea378
> 
> New Hampshire outpaced every other state except Nevada in job growth over the last year, according to information released by the U.S. Department of Labor.





> NH people are tops in the nation for good financial decisions
> http://forum.freestateproject.org/in...?topic=22325.0
> 
> It looks like, according to just this survey, the people of NH seem to make better financial decisions and have better financial knowledge than people in other states. People in NY also do well.
> 
> People in NH and NY tend to have more money than the US average. I don't know the relation between how financially well off people are in NH and the good financial decisions they tend to make compared to other people in the US, though.





> Students from NH are less likely to fail the ASVAB
> http://forum.freestateproject.org/in...?topic=22377.0
> 
> People that took the test from WY, NH, ID, NE and IN were most likely to pass the test.
> 
> This is yet more research showing that people in NH tend to have more knowledge than people in other states.





> Union Leader, front page 2011.01.02: Poll: Youth pot use on rise in NH
> http://forum.freestateproject.org/in...7565#msg257565
> 
> Quotes:
> 
> In the state youth survey, about 40 percent of New Hampshire residents 18 to 25 years old reported having used marijuana -- the highest percentage in the country, a ranking the state shares with Vermont and Rhode Island.
> 
> "New Hampshire is actually No. 1 in having lowest perception of harm," said Metzger, with the state HHS. "This is correlated to a high use rate."
> 
> "At the same time, however, it appears alcohol abuse among New Hampshire teenagers has been on the decline."





> Guys in NH have larger penises than in other states
> http://limewedge.net/states-ranked-by-condom-size
> 
> # Top Ranking State by Average Penis Size: New Hampshire

----------


## Keith and stuff

more good news about NH.

NH Students Top National Science Test

Fourth graders in New Hampshire score higher on a national science test than fourth graders in all other states.

Additional Sources:

http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...c-b11276c67438

----------


## WilliamShrugged

How legit is NH as a libertarian state? Im 22 and wouldn't mind moving out of Nevada one day, but how much of the state is libertarian? The majority of people? Or is the movement still new and only in the beginning stages?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> How legit is NH as a libertarian state? Im 22 and wouldn't mind moving out of Nevada one day, but how much of the state is libertarian? The majority of people? Or is the movement still new and only in the beginning stages?


NH is definitely the freest (most libertarian) state in the US.  Studies in 2009 and 2011 http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011 showed that.  I've been to pretty much every state, most of them 3 or more times and NH seems the freest from my personal experience.

The majority of people in NH aren't libertarian.  Maybe around 25% of the adults would show up at libertarian if the Worlds Smallest Political Quiz was taken by all of the adults in NH.

Freedom isn't something new in NH.  People have been moving from MA to NH in search of greater freedom for over 200 years.  The state motto has been Live Free or Die since well before I was born.  In the 1990s, there was a Libertarian Party caucus in the New Hampshire House of Representatives and it had 4 members.  That was better than any other state has ever done as far as LP support.  Now, there is a caucus in the NH House of Reps called the Natural Rights Council http://naturalrightscouncil.org/  It is a libertarian caucus (not LP) and has 30 something members, I beleive.

Just this year, the state budget was shrunk by 11%.  I think the state budget only shrunk at all in 2 states this year.  Funding for government universities was cut by 45% which I think is around twice as much as the government university funding cuts in any other state.  Dozens of pro-liberty bills became law this year with more to become law after the override Gov. Lynch's veto, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-Bills-Report

But yes, more liberty lovers are moving to NH all of the time.  Liberty may not do as well in NH every year as it has done in 2011 but the overall tend will continue to improve as more and more liberty lovers move to NH and get active. 

NH is arguable already the freest or one of the freest places in the first world but NH will likely get much more free as time goes on, especially if more people get involved and move.  Who knows, 30 years from now NH may be twice as free as anywhere else in the first world and you may be one of the vanguards.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Good news for NH (bad news for everyone else).  A report just came out that shows that while poverty is on the rise in the US, it is falling in NH.
Poverty is up in the US as a whole from 14.3% in 2009 to 15.1% now, poverty is down in NH from 8.6% in 2009 to 6.6% now.
http://news.yahoo.com/census-us-pove...142639972.html

Last month, another report praising NH came out.
NH ranked best in U.S. to raise children.




> The foundation’s annual Kids Count survey placed New Hampshire first for the fourth year in a row. The Granite State was tops in four of 10 separate categories the survey includes. The survey ranked the state highest for its lowest percentage of children in poverty; teen birth rate; teens neither in school nor working, and its highest rate of high school graduation.





> New Hampshire was the only state to rank first in more than one of the key indicators on which the survey is based. It was in the top 10 in every category.


http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...NEWS/708189985

----------


## Keith and stuff

More good news for NH.

According to CNN, averaged over the last 2 years, NH has the highest median household income in the US at $65,028.

Some other states:
1 New Hampshire $65,028
2 New Jersey $64,918
3 Connecticut $64,644
4 Maryland $63,828
5 Alaska $62,675
6 Virginia $61,126
7 Utah $60,396
8 Massachusetts $59,732
9 Hawaii $58,469
10 Washington $58,404
42 North Carolina $42,33
45 Montana $41,587
50 Mississippi $35,693

http://money.cnn.com/2010/09/16/news...ates/index.htm

----------


## Vessol

> Guys in NH have larger penises than in other states
> http://limewedge.net/states-ranked-by-condom-size
> 
> # Top Ranking State by Average Penis Size: New Hampshire


Lolwut?

----------


## Keith and stuff

More good news for NH.  Well, not really.  More bad news for folks outside of NH.

http://www.thirdage.com/news/vaccine...try_10-05-2011




> Ironically, Massachusetts, the birthplace of public vaccination programs, is one of two states without statewide registries to track who gets vaccinated, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. New Hampshire is the other state without such a registry.


So in a few months, it is expected that NH is going to be the only state in the nation with this freedom.  It's pretty common for NH to be the only state without regulation X.  For example, there is no requirement for adult seat belt use or auto insurance in NH.  We don't even have a driving learner's permit program or as I call it, a tax on parents, in NH.

----------


## Keith and stuff

APA Lists the Top 10 Streets in America in 2011. Market Street and Market Square in Portsmouth, New Hampshire make the list.
http://www.planning.org/greatplaces/...1/index.htm#NH

Interestingly enough, another of the top 10 streets was in VT (west of NH) and yet another was in MA (south of NH.)

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is Richest State
http://247wallst.com/2011/09/15/the-...-in-america/3/

From the article: "New Hampshire's status as the wealthiest overall state is the result of extremely low unemployment rate of 5.2% [4th lowest in the US] and the fact that it has the lowest poverty rate in the country."

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH has the highest well being in the East. While well being is at a slight decline in the country, it is increasing in NH.  Well being looks at things like how happy and healthy people are.
http://www.gallup.com/poll/149105/Ha...ta-Second.aspx

----------


## donnay

New Hampshire has the most liberty-minded people too!  I love New Hampshire!!

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire not only has near the least restrictive motorcycle laws in the US (no helmet required, even for kids).  Here is a map that shows NH as one of only 3 states like this.
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/...met-laws_N.htm

NH has around the most bikers per capita
http://forum.freestateproject.org/in...1286#msg271286

NH has near the lowest motorcycle deaths per registered bikers
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/...ehelmets_N.htm

NH has one of the largest motorcycle rallies in the US
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorcycle_rally

Also, in response to actions that were happening in another state, a bill which prohibits the acceptance of federal funding for motorcycle-only roadside checkpoints became law in NH. http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bill...&txtsstatus=10

----------


## anaconda

To be with droves of Mitt Romney supporters? And have fraudulent elections?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> To be with droves of Mitt Romney supporters? And have fraudulent elections?


Mitt Romney is doing the best in many if not most states.  He has been give more money from more people in more states than any of the other candidates, also.

According to this map, Ron Paul is doing best in NH
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...state+poll+map

According to this paper, Ron Paul did better in NH than any other primary state in 2008
http://www.acsu.buffalo.edu/~jsorens/rpvotes.pdf

As for the 2008 election in NH.  Many voters were recounted and it was found that there may have been some minor fraud.  However, the final results were almost the same as the initial results.  

NH certainly isn't perfect.  No place is close to perfect.  However, NH may be the freest place in the industrial world and I do think that many of the reasons to move to NH posted in this thread are good reasons to move (especially when combined.)

----------


## Keith and stuff

There is a national trend of state government's increasing fees. However, the opposite is happening in New Hampshire where fees are being rolled back.

No doubt, without the help of liberty loving people that moved to NH, some of these roll backs wouldn't be possible.

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/10/17/398...ing-state.html




> In New Hampshire, a legislature taken over by Republicans this year slashed most fee increases enacted since 2007. For example, the cost of a marriage license dropped from $50 back down to $45, and the cost of a saltwater fishing license slid from $15 to $10 for state residents. Businesses saw fees drop, as well. Renewal fees for meals and rooms operator licenses were eliminated. And pet stores will now pay $150 less for their initial licenses and renewal, dropping from $350 to $200.
> 
> The fee reductions took effect in September and are projected to cost the state $5.7 million for fiscal year 2012. That's roughly 0.1 percent of the state's budget. The moves came at a time when the state's overall budget was reduced by 11 percent, resulting in significant cuts to social services and highway repairs, as well as layoffs for government employees.


On the other hand, in the rest of the country,



> According to annual fiscal surveys by the National Association of State Budget Officers and the National Governors Association, new fees enacted for fiscal year 2010 amounted to more than $5 billion. By fiscal 2011, the amount had dropped to $1.2 billion. For fiscal 2012, governors proposed $1.3 billion in fee increases; data on the enacted amount have not yet been released.


For example,



> A sampling of fees that states have increased in the past year:
> 
> -Colorado increased the price of an annual parks pass from $60 to $70, and a lifetime pass from $175 to $300.
> 
> -Maryland doubled the fee to receive a copy of a birth certificate from $12 to $24.
> 
> -Rhode Island increased the price for parking at state beaches from $6 to $10 on weekdays and from $7 to $14 on weekends and holidays.
> 
> -Montana raised the price of an elk hunting license for nonresidents from $593 to $812.
> ...

----------


## donnay

> To be with droves of Mitt Romney supporters? And have fraudulent elections?


I will not argue about fraudulent elections, but I am pretty sure New Hampshire is far from the 'only' one with this problem.  Watch Hacking Democracy.   We have got to demand paper ballots with hand count.  Any kind of electronic voting can easily be hacked and rigged.

I drive a lot across the state and I do not see many Romney signs.  I do see a lot of Gary Johnson signs, and a few Ron Paul signs, more than Romney signs.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Every election in every state should be paper ballot ONLY.

----------


## donnay

> Every election in every state should be paper ballot ONLY.


Absolutely!  We need more transparency in the counting of each ballot too.

----------


## Keith and stuff

More Poor Kids in More Poor Places
Released: 10/18/2011 7:00 AM EDT
http://www.newswise.com/articles/mor...re-poor-places




> “Nearly 22 percent of America’s children live in poverty, compared with 14 percent of the total population. Poverty is scattered and geographically concentrated, and it ebbs and flows with economic cycles. However, in some parts of the country, poverty has persisted for generations,” the researchers said.


According to this new report, child poverty is lowest in NH and NH has had less issues with both poverty and child poverty than any other state for 4 decades in a row. DE also does well compared to other states although that is starting to change in DE.

In fact, if you look at the maps in the pdf file, you will notice that in every map NH does best.  Additionally, the region which does best is the region surrounding NH.
http://www.carseyinstitute.unh.edu/p...ld-Poverty.pdf

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> http://www.freestateproject.org/file...Move-to-NH.pdf
> 
> With over 8,000 members already signed up, there is little argument against this cause.  In fact the only good argument is the cold weather.  
> 
> But that will be taken care of soon enough.  Until we take over more regions, just how Liberty-minded are you?
> 
> 
> www.freestateproject.org


The economy in a Republic does work as a free market when people from the socialized communist states pick up to move to the more individualistic free enterprise states.  People aren't going to move though when the government continues to extend unemployment benefits and issue trillions in food stamps to keep them in place.  On top of this, the financial industry ripped off the people making their homes worthless.  So, people can't move if they can't sell their homes.  But they now seem to be realizing that their communist state and city governments ripped them off.  
You know, as we now know, you never have a communist government in terms that it works.  How does it not work?  Well, millions of people are about to lose their homes to a banking industry that was just bailed out by the people.   
In the process, the so-called "double dip" recession that is about to happen will be the people picking up to abandon the homes they have lost to move to places where they can earn a living along with feeling more secure about the housing market located there
At least the people didn't buy into president Obama this last time when he claimed to be able to magically pull a national recovery from his hat.  This means they are getting up as his audience to leave the show which is going to amount to a mass exodus of people moving from the northern and western states to the nation's interior and southern states.  
Whether or not the people roll over to vote for him when president Obama slaps us on the butt is another story.  We tend to like it when the fellow with the golden voice stands up to do one of his classic cock-a-doodle-doos.

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH (along with MO) is one of 2 states without a prescription drug monitoring program.




> The databases track prescriptions so doctors can access patients’ records to determine whether they already have multiple orders for a narcotic. Pharmacists can flag police if they suspect a doctor or clinic is dispensing an unusually large amount of painkillers. Police can use the records to bolster their cases against “pill mills” that dispense massive quantities of pain pills with little or no examination of patients.


I'm sure we all agree that these programs are costly to taxpayers and violate civil liberties.  However, it gets worse.  States are starting to link their programs with other states.  This is becoming a big freedom issue.  A national database is forming.




> In August, Kentucky and Ohio became the first states to link their databases to make it tougher for addicts in one of the states to avoid detection by visiting a doctor in the other. Those states joined with *West Virginia* and *Tennessee* in an interstate alliance to coordinate databases, laws and investigations to try to keep pill mills shut down in one state from popping up across the border.
> 
> “*Kentucky* and *Ohio* have already broken the code,” says Bruce Grant, former executive director of the Governor’s Office of Drug Control Policy in Florida. “By agreeing to provide information to pursue investigation, you won’t have people jumping back and forth over state lines and doing this with impunity.”
> 
> Last month, the National Association of Boards of Pharmacy launched a database hub that allows a doctor or pharmacist to retrieve painkiller prescription data from any state linked into the hub, Executive Director Carmen Catizone says. *Ohio*, *Indiana* and *Virginia* have linked in and *20 other states* have agreed to do so this year, he says.


http://www.dailyrecord.com/article/2...on-pill-mills-

There are different levels of databases:
NH, MO are best because they don't have a database
Schedule II 	PA
Schedules II-III RI, WI (HB332, the NH bill that will very likely fail, calls for adding NH to this category)
Schedules II-IV AZ, CA, FL, IA, KS, ME, MN, NV, NJ, NM, OR, SC, SD, VT, VA, WV, WY
And the worst states on this issue are the Schedules II-V states of AK, AL, AR, CO, CT, DE, GA, Guam, HI, ID, IL, IN, KY, LA, MA, MI, MS, NY, NC, ND, MD, MT, OH, OK, TN, TX, UT, WA
http://www.pmpalliance.org/content/p...-questions-faq

Though, NH isn't out of the woods, either.  USA Today published an editorial calling for NH to enact such a law.  http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion...monitoring.htm  That was horrible of USA Today but at least it allowed a former New Hampshire Liberty Alliance board member and former New Hampshire Liberty Alliance Legislator of the Year to write an opposing view. http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion...-Hampshire.htm

Bills to create such a horrible database have come up 3 times in the past and were defeated all 3 times, even when Democrats controlled the state.  A bill this year to do so failed to leave a house committee.  It will likely leave the committee at some point but likely be defeated.  Let's hope so!  If you live in NH, please stay informed. If you don't please consider moving to NH and helping us stop this issue next time it comes up.  As a national database forms, there will be increased pressure from national groups to pass a bill in NH.  Follow the bill here, http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bill...llnumber=HB332

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH is #1 again 

http://archive.constantcontact.com/f...315118648.html
State Tax Revenues Continue Upward, Rockefeller Institute Reports




> But local tax collections slide downward, while national economy clouds forecast for states
> Albany, N.Y.  ----  State tax revenues grew by 10.8 percent in the second quarter of 2011, and by 8.4 percent annually for the period that ended the fiscal year for 46 states ----  marking six straight quarters of growth and the strongest annual gains since 2005, according to the latest State Revenue Report from the Rockefeller Institute of Government.
> 
> *For the second quarter, every state but one (New Hampshire) reported an increase in overall tax collections compared to the year-ago period*, according to Institute research and U.S. Census Bureau data. Nineteen states reported double-digit percentage increases.


The reasons that state tax revenues changed are because of changes in tax policy and/ or economic changes.  As for economic changes: oil and/ or gas production expanded in AK and ND so those states saw large increases in tax revenue.

As for tax policy changes: 
some states increased taxes like CT and IL
some states cut corporate taxes like FL
some states changed the way corporations are taxed like NH
some states cut other taxes

----------


## robertmartin

Awesome reasons.. hats of to you

----------


## Keith and stuff

A new study came out.  Here are some of the NH related results.

Mathematics 2011
NATIONAL ASSESSMENT OF EDUCATIONAL PROGRESS AT GRADES 4 AND 8
http://nces.ed.gov/nationsreportcard...11/2012458.pdf

2011 math scores for 4th graders
US average 240
MA #1 253
NH #1 252

Least Below Basic scores
MA #1
NH #2

Most Proficient scores
NH #1
MA #2

Most Advances scores
MA #1
MN #2
NH #3

Lowest percentage of 8th grade students eligible for free/ reduced lunch in 2011
NH #1 at only 23%

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I never get tired of reading these updates.

----------


## american.swan

I think the free state project is fantastic.  It's clear it's made a difference.   I think continuing the NH Free State Project is important.  They need to reach their goal of 20,000 people/families moved. 

Without taking anything away from NH, I think someone could start a Free State Project II for the state that got second place, which is Wyoming.  For example, if you want to sign up to move to Wyoming you must state on the application why you aren't moving to NH.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Without taking anything away from NH, I think someone could start a Free State Project II for the state that got second place, which is Wyoming.  For example, if you want to sign up to move to Wyoming you must state on the application why you aren't moving to NH.


Some folks already started a project not connected to the FSP called Free State Wyoming.  It was started around 2003.

According to this Liberty Forest poster, maybe 1-3 people that moved to Wyoming as part of FSW are currently political activists.  Around 3 political activists after over 7 years isn't much of a success.  

If you think moving to WY is best for you, I encourage you to move there.  However, IMO, it's almost irresponsible to encourage pro-liberty political activists to relocate to WY as part of a state liberty project.  WY is likely a nice place to live but to move there for pro-liberty political activism is foolish, IMO.

You can read all about it from a Free State Wyoming mover here, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3629659

----------


## DXDoug

Great IDEA it is seriously the best so far

----------


## Keith and stuff

Some people may actually think of this as a reason not to move to NH.  NH now has the best trust laws in the US and enacted 43 laws that cut regulations and red tape on employers in general, this year.  Personally, this is very exciting news to me.  I wouldn't have listed it here otherwise 

Perspecta Trust Hits Milestone
New Hampshire’s Trust Laws bring Business to the State
Thursday, Nov. 03, 2011
http://www.bradenton.com/2011/11/03/...milestone.html




> Perspecta Trust announced today that its fiduciary assets under supervision crossed the $1 billion mark at the end of October, representing a four-fold increase over last year.
> 
> Perspecta’s Chairman, Paul Montrone commented, “We are extremely pleased with our company’s progress to date. We have a unique business model that many high net worth families find attractive, and it is a direct complement to the major improvements that have taken place in NH’s trust laws in recent years.”
> 
> Over the past seven years, New Hampshire’s governor and state legislature have put in place new trust statutes that are considered to be the nation’s most attractive. One result is that since 2006, the number of chartered trust companies in the state has doubled.
> 
> Mr. Montrone continued, “The improvements in New Hampshire trust laws have created a very favorable environment in which to grow the trust business. Both democrats and republicans have supported these changes over the years, and this is clear evidence that elected officials, working with the private sector, can create attractive jobs in the state.”





> The state of New Hampshire has passed several legislative bills over the last decade to modernize its trust statutes. *As a result of these changes, and favorable tax laws, New Hampshire is now considered by many to be the most advantageous state in the nation in which to place trust assets.* Any family, regardless of their state of residence, can establish a New Hampshire-based trust to benefit from many, if not all, of these advantages.
> 
> To learn more about New Hampshire’s advantageous trust laws, please visit nhtrustcouncil.com.



Additionally, there is this news.

House and Senate statements on the anniversary of the 2010 November elections
Staff 
Nov 2, 2011 
http://nhhousegop.com/house-and-sena...mber-elections




> The following statements from the leadership of both the New Hampshire House and Senate were given today on the anniversary of the 2010 November elections which resulted in the control of both chambers returning to Republicans leadership.
> 
> Speaker William O’Brien
> 
> “New Hampshire is in a significantly better place than it was a year ago. Thanks to Republican legislative leadership,  we closed a budget deficit of nearly a billion dollars, funded state government for the next two years without new taxes or fees and delivered twelve tax and fee reductions. *Importantly,  we improved New Hampshire’s jobs climate by enacting 43 laws that cut regulations and red tape on employers.* Granite Staters can expect similar leadership in the year to come.  We told voters a year ago that New Hampshire could do better.  By keeping our promises, New Hampshire is doing better.”

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Schweet

----------


## seyferjm

Bumping this because I have few questions regarding New Hampshire. I'm currently in undegrad, majoring in history with a minor in econ. I want to do a masters in economics and have been looking at the University of New Hampshire, Maine, and other universities in the region. What are the career prospects around there? Would I have to consider working in a larger city like Boston, or is there good careers to be found in NH as well?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Bumping this because I have few questions regarding New Hampshire. I'm currently in undegrad, majoring in history with a minor in econ. I want to do a masters in economics and have been looking at the University of New Hampshire, Maine, and other universities in the region. What are the career prospects around there? Would I have to consider working in a larger city like Boston, or is there good careers to be found in NH as well?


NH has one of the lowest unemployment rates in the US.  I think it is currently at 5%.  NH's population is mostly in southeastern NH.  Most of the jobs in NH are in southeastern NH.  Most people that live in NH work in NH.  However, some people that live in NH work other places.  Typically these places are cities in MA that border NH or are real close to the NH border.  100,000s of people live in the area b/t the NH border and Boston.  This isn't a big area as it only takes 30 minutes to go from Salem, NH to Boston, MA when traffic is light.

So, for example, it isn't rare for people that live in NH to work in a northern MA city such as: 
http://www.city-data.com/city/Lowell-Massachusetts.html 104,400
http://www.city-data.com/city/Methue...achusetts.html 44,371
http://www.city-data.com/city/Haverh...achusetts.html 61,588
http://www.city-data.com/city/Newbur...achusetts.html 17,594
http://www.city-data.com/city/Lawren...achusetts.html 70,592
http://www.city-data.com/city/North-...achusetts.html 27,759
http://www.city-data.com/city/Dracut-Massachusetts.html 29,415
http://www.city-data.com/city/Biller...achusetts.html 39,865
http://www.city-data.com/city/Chelms...achusetts.html 34,111

I don't recommend looking for a job in Boston unless you want to be a multimillionaire.  It is true that you can live in NH and work in Boston, however, driving to Boston between 6 AM and 9 AM is a slow trip and driving back to NH between 3 PM and 6 PM is a slow trip so I recommend working non-traditional hours.  Some people even commute to Boston from Maine but I don't recommend that, either.  Those folks, and some commuters from NH, usually take the train which goes from Portland, ME to downtown Boston, MA with several stops in NH.

Thankfully, a dozen pro-liberty podcasts originate in NH so there is always pro-liberty audio content to listen to if you decide to commute.

The FSP has MASSIVE job resources designed to help you get a job.
http://freestateproject.org/jobs

----------


## seyferjm

Thank you very much!

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH parents kill their children less than parents in any other state
The child fatality rate from domestic abuse in NH was .35 per 100,000, highest in the nation Texas rate was 11.57 times higher at 4.05 per 100,000 children.

Parenting gone awry — the kids are not alright
Posted Nov. 18, 2011, at 3:21 p.m.
EDITORIAL
http://bangordailynews.com/2011/11/1...e-not-alright/



From here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15288865

----------


## gls

> NH parents kill their children less then parents in any other state[/url]


Is it wrong that I laughed when I read this? But I guess it works as a quality of life measure.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I noticed this thread, and it uses the old 101 Reasons.  Well, there is a new version of the 101 Reasons.  So here you go 
> http://freestateproject.org/101Reasons


 Yeah, Keith, your list is a lot better.  As for the first one: I like the FSP, but none of the first 6 reasons are even reasons!  I should care about NH's state motto... why?  NH residents seized powder from the fort of William and Mary... in 1774?  And this is a reason for me to move there in 2011?  The "reasons" make no sense.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Yeah, Keith, your list is a lot better.  As for the first one: I like the FSP, but none of the first 6 reasons are even reasons!  I should care about NH's state motto... why?  NH residents seized powder from the fort of William and Mary... in 1774?  And this is a reason for me to move there in 2011?  The "reasons" make no sense.


The state motto is a huge deal.  It helps you understand the culture of the state.  NY is known as the Empire State.  That's what the powers that be decided NY is.  The people never seemed to challenge it.  NY is the least free place in the US.

NH is known as the Live Free or Die state.  People in NH are reminded of that several times a day.  It's almost like NY has a propaganda campaign to try to make the population more statist; whereas, NH has a propaganda campaign to try to make the population less statist.

Under Gov. Lynch, NH took down the Live Free or Die signs at the borders and replace them with some stupid modern message.  It was a huge controversy and lots of people got very upset.  Some good people came up with a solution that private individuals would donate the money to put the Live Free or Die signs back up on the borders.

Again, what happened at Fort William and Mary shows the culture of NH, in this case, historically.  Even back then, NH had somewhat liberty culture.  The British government was kicked out of NH and the British decided to stay in Boston where the population was more friendly to them.  In the 1800s, Quakers moved from MA into NH because Quakers were being discriminated against, beat and so on in MA.  NH has one of the first places to abolish slavery and so on.  I think the culture, historically, is important.  Kids that grow up in NH are taught some of these things in school.  They learn about NH history and it seems to have a more pro-liberty tend than the history of many states.

OK, I admit that I didn't write the 101 Reasons list.  I get that many of the reasons may not relate well to the modern world.  I get that some people may not even like some of the reasons.  Overall, I think it is a good list and helpful for people to understand that is good about NH and the possibility for the future in NH.


Don't take my word for it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politics_of_New_Hampshire

This is the second half of that article.




> Libertarian tendencies
> 
> New Hampshire has several libertarian tendencies. New Hampshire perennially provides popular resistance to proposed seat-belt and motorcycle-helmet laws. Automobile insurance is optional under normal circumstances.[4]
> 
> The state motto of "Live Free or Die" is another political touchstone. In 2006, when welcome signs at the border began to display the marketing slogan, "You're Going to Love It Here," a firestorm erupted and Governor John Lynch acceded to a privately-financed effort to erect new signs bearing the state motto. In 1997, a comparable firestorm had greeted a new issue of car license plates on which the motto was printed rather than embossed; the design was promptly changed to increase the size of the motto. (However, the U.S. Supreme Court had ruled in 1977 that those who object to the motto may tape over or cover up the words, either partially or completely.[5])
> [edit] The Free State Project
> 
> New Hampshire's libertarian reputation led the Free State Project to select it by vote for a mass in-migration.[6] Free Staters have been elected state representatives, but not to higher offices.
> [edit] Right-libertarian tendencies
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Free_or_Die




> "Live Free or Die" is the official motto of the U.S. state of New Hampshire, adopted by the state in 1945.[1] It is possibly the best-known of all state mottos, partly because it speaks to an assertive independence historically found in American political philosophy and partly because of its contrast to the milder sentiments found in other state mottos.
> 
> The phrase comes from a toast written by General John Stark on July 31, 1809. Poor health forced Stark, New Hampshire's most famous soldier of the American Revolutionary War, to decline an invitation to an anniversary reunion of the Battle of Bennington. Instead, he sent his toast by letter:
> 
>     Live free or die: Death is not the worst of evils.
> 
> The motto was enacted at the same time as the state emblem, on which it appears.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Hmm, well, I guess so.  I guess listing the state motto and that type of thing as reasons is trying to pin down with something solid what would otherwise be a nebulous and subjective claim that "NH has a great liberty culture".  Anyway, like I said, I wish the FSP oodles of success.  I think you've already had some oodles, quite frankly.  But one can never get enough oodles.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

nm

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

FSP is great but they should also make a Montana version. (Montana finished 3rd as finalist for FSP)

If Fanning/Baldwin wins they need to launch FSP: Montana



Also, some might prefer more midwestern culture/enviroment over new england culture/enviroment.

http://freestateproject.org/files/montana.pdf



> *Why Choose Montana for the Free State Project? Check out these facts:*
> 
> *Making Government Work - When it comes to Real
> Representation, MONTANA has:*
> ·  Only one Congressional Representative. Adding even
> 10,000 people will cause us to get another
> Congressional District in 2010, when we should be
> ready to run a candidate in a NO INCUMBENT race
> for the U.S. House of Representatives
> ...

----------


## Keith and stuff

Residents of New Hampshire have the best financial literacy

Five multiple choice questions were used to asses financial literacy, including:

    "Suppose you had $100 in a savings account and the interest rate was 2 percent per year. After five years, how much do you think you would have in the account if you left the money to grow?"
    “If interest rates rise, what will typically happen to bond prices?”

New Hampshire residents were able to answer the most financial literacy questions correctly.  Residents of Louisiana were the least able to answer the financial literacy questions.

http://money.usnews.com/money/blogs/...ment-readiness

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Is it wrong that I laughed when I read this? But I guess it works as a quality of life measure.


Lol. I laughed too.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is the least corrupt state
http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...pt-states.html

The Most Corrupt States
May 11, 2010 7:02 PM EDT
As money pours into the Gulf, The Daily Beast crunches the numbers, from public embezzlement to private sector fraud, for all 50 states to rank which play dirty—and which have cleaned up their act.




> That debate will surely pick up around the Gulf, as billions begin to flow down to cover what could become one of the biggest cleanups in world history. With that in mind, The Daily Beast examined a wide range of available data to rank the level of corruption in all 50 states. Each of the following data sets was weighted equally:
> 
> • Public corruption, 1998—2008: Convictions of elected and other public officials investigated by federal agents over an 11-year period, from the Department of Justice.
> • Racketeering and Extortion, 1998—2008: Code for organized crime convictions, also investigated by federal agents over an 11-year period, from the Bureau of Justice Statistics.
> • Forgery and Counterfeiting, 1999—2008: Arrest numbers for producing or distributing fake money and goods over a 10-year period, from the FBI.
> • Fraud, 1999—2008: Arrests for false statements or documents produced for personal gain over a 10-year period, from the FBI.
> • Embezzlement, 1999—2008: Arrests for surreptitious theft of money over a 10-year period, from the FBI.
> 
> We leveled the playing field by calculating the numbers on a per-100,000 people basis.


Why New Hampshire?



> Public Corruption: 49
> Racketeering & Extortion: 37
> Fraud Rank: 25
> Forgery & Counterfeiting: 46
> Embezzlement: 39


Look up your state at the link, http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...pt-states.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

Life-saving transfer of heart patients lagging
By Frederik Joelving
NEW YORK | Mon Nov 28, 2011 5:48pm EST
(Reuters Health) - A quick transfer from one hospital to another with more sophisticated facilities can be a lifesaver for heart attack patients -- but quick transfers are a rarity in the U.S., researchers said Monday.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7AR2G420111128

Yet another reason to live in NH.  If you are at risk of a heart attack, and you live in one of the poorly performing states like WY, WV, HI or CA, you might want to investigate if the hospital nearest you can perform stenting around the clock because less than 25% of hospitals can.




> In a nationwide study published in the Archives of Internal Medicine, they found nine out of ten patients end up waiting longer than recommended before being transferred to a hospital that can provide optimal care.





> Hospitals strive to get patients treated within 90 minutes from the moment they roll in the door.
> 
> But less than a quarter of U.S. hospitals are equipped to perform stenting around the clock, so many choose to send patients elsewhere.





> The fastest state was New Hampshire, which transferred half its patients within 43 minutes or less, followed by Kansas and Minnesota.
> 
> The slowest was Wyoming, which took 207 minutes or more for half its patients to be transferred, followed by Hawaii and West Virginia.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Manchester, NH is the 2nd Happiest City in the US
http://www.menshealth.com/best-life/frown-towns

Men's Health calculated suicide rates (CDC) and unemployment rates (Bureau of Labor Statistics, as of June 2011). Then "tapped SimplyMap for the percentage of households that use antidepressants as well as the number of people who report feeling the blues all or most of the time."

The largest city in the state south of NH was 5. Boston, MA A-
The largest city in the state west of NH was 9. Burlington, VT A-
The largest city in the state east of NH was 16. Portland, ME B
There is no state north of NH

Out of the 100 cities looked at, these are the saddest cities:
1. St. Petersburg, FL F
2. Detroit, MI F
3. Memphis, TN F
4. Tampa, FL F
5. Louisville, KY F
6. St. Louis, MO F
7. Birmingham, AL F
8. Miami, FL F
9. Reno, NV F
10. Las Vegas, NV F

----------


## Keith and stuff

With the recent news of some U.S. Congressmen thinking about breaking the Americans for Tax Reform's Taxpayer Protection Pledge, I decided to look at how many state legislators signed the Pledge.

At 92, New Hampshire had the highest amount of legislators sign the Tax Reform's Taxpayer Protection Pledge.  At 1/3, NH had the 2nd highest percentage of state senators sign the pledge - 8 out of 24.  Not surprisingly, NH state taxes decreased this year.

NC had the highest percentage of state senators sign the pledge - 19 out of 50.  However, only 46 NC state legislators signed the Pledge, overall.

http://www.atr.org/
http://www.atr.org/userfiles/StatePledge.pdf

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire budgeted no state funds to reduce tobacco sale, along with three other states (OH, CT and NV.)  Overall, states spent $456.7 million to reduce tobacco sales.  The CDC recommended that states spend $3.7 billion to reduce tobacco sales.  Needless to say, the American Heart Association and the American Cancer Society are not happy.




> Counting both state funds and federal grants, only Alaska and North Dakota currently fund tobacco prevention programs at CDC-recommended levels. Only four other states provide even half the recommended funding, while 33 states and Washington, DC, provide less than a quarter.


http://insurancenewsnet.com/article.aspx?id=305834

----------


## Keith and stuff

Residents of New Hampshire are Most Likely to Live Near a Ski Area

NH has the highest concentration of ski areas followed by Vermont and Taxachusetts.  VT has the most ski areas per person, followed by NH and MT.  New York has the most total ski areas, followed by Michigan.  NH has the 6th most and VT the 8th most total ski areas.

New England in particular and the Northeast in general have the highest concentration of ski areas.  New England has the most ski areas per person, followed by parts of the Mountain West.  Many of the states with the most total ski areas are in the Northeast.

Top 8 States with the Most Ski Areas per Square Mile
1. NH - 333
2. VT - 384
3. MA - 811
4. NY - 1,049
5. PA - 1,535
6. WI - 2,046
7. ME - 2,081
8. CO - 3,589
http://www.ipl.org/div/stateknow/pop...l#statesbysize

Top 8 States with the Most Ski Areas per Person
1. VT - 25,000
2. NH - 47,000
3. MT - 58,000
4. AK - 71,000
5. ME - 78,000
6. ID - 98,000
7. ND - 168,000
8. CO - 173,000
http://www.ipl.org/div/stateknow/pop...ml#statesbypop

Read the rest of the blog, http://www.freestateblogs.net/node/12995

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire was just rated the 2nd Healthiest State!  Why only 2nd?  According to the report, NH would have done better but it had 2 problems.  The biggest problem is NH only ranks #34 in the nation at government funding of heath care.  The other problem is that people in NH are about as likely to bingo drink as people in the US as a whole.  With the least expensive alcohol and the highest drinking rate in the US, I'm not surprised.

Healthiest State #2
All Determinants #3
All Outcomes #4

Details below:
Children in Poverty #1
Premature Death #1
Infant Mortality #1
Early Prenatal Care #2
Immunization Coverage #2
Low Violent Crime #3
Geographic Disparity #3
Unemployment #4
Have Health Insurance #7
High School Graduation #9
Air Pollution #10
Primary Care Physicians #10
Occupational Fatalities #10
Poor Mental Health Days #11
Cardiovascular Deaths #11

http://www.americashealthrankings.or...summary/NH.pdf

----------


## Keith and stuff

To add to the last post... New Hampshire is second in the nation for the portion of private sector employees with health insurance. NH is just behind MA, the only state that requires adults to have healthcare with a mandate.
http://www.census.gov/prod/2011pubs/acsbr10-11.pdf

According to NPR, there could be various reasons for this.




> “For larger employers offering health coverage has been the norm,” she says. That’s in part because historically the state has had low unemployment rates and fewer people looking for work. That means the state’s large employers have had to compete to attract workers. They’ve chosen to do that by offering health insurance.


http://stateimpact.npr.org/new-hamps...lth-insurance/

----------


## Keith and stuff

Defying the National Trend, the NH Unemployment Rate Dropped and More People are Working
http://www.freestateblogs.net/node/13052




> In November 2011, the national unemployment rate dropped.  Likewise, the New Hampshire unemployment rate, which was already the forth lowest in the nation, dropped.  However, there is one major difference between what happened in NH and the national trend.  In NH, the number of employed workers increased by over 2,000.  Nationally, the number of employed workers decreased by over 300,000 people last month.  In NH, formerly discouraged workers are entering the work place.  Nationally, people are giving up and becoming discouraged workers.
> 
> The seasonally adjusted national unemployment rate is 8.6%.  The seasonally adjusted NH unemployment rate is 5.2%.  The unseasonably adjusted NH unemployment rate is under 5%, just like it was last month. 
> http://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LASST33000003

----------


## dfh

Hi all. Me and my husband are looking at moving within the next 5 years. New Hampshire is one of our considerations. I have a few questions however... It looks like unschooling is not legal in NH. I've tried surfing the net for answers on pending legislation but I can't find anything concrete. Does anyone know anything about the future of unschooling in NH?

Also, electronic cigs, I've found conflicting reports on this as well. Anyone have any up to date info on this as well?

These aren't make or break scenarios for me, just a couple of small things I had concerns about while doing my research.

----------


## rhelwig

> Hi all. Me and my husband are looking at moving within the next 5 years. New Hampshire is one of our considerations. I have a few questions however... It looks like unschooling is not legal in NH. I've tried surfing the net for answers on pending legislation but I can't find anything concrete. Does anyone know anything about the future of unschooling in NH?


I'd guess that if it isn't legal now, it probably will be in five years. We've already made good progress on freeing education, and there's good people working to make more.

But as important is the point that there are already people unschooling here, and I haven't heard of any trouble making from governments.




> Also, electronic cigs, I've found conflicting reports on this as well. Anyone have any up to date info on this as well?
> 
> These aren't make or break scenarios for me, just a couple of small things I had concerns about while doing my research.


I know a lot of people using e-cigs, and they're on sale at various places.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Hi all. Me and my husband are looking at moving within the next 5 years. New Hampshire is one of our considerations. I have a few questions however... It looks like unschooling is not legal in NH. I've tried surfing the net for answers on pending legislation but I can't find anything concrete. Does anyone know anything about the future of unschooling in NH?
> 
> Also, electronic cigs, I've found conflicting reports on this as well. Anyone have any up to date info on this as well?
> 
> These aren't make or break scenarios for me, just a couple of small things I had concerns about while doing my research.


Pretty much what rhelwig said.

There are unschoolers in NH.  Heck, my roommates have a 4 year old and her parents aren't planning on sending her to a government indoctrination center.  I have never heard of a single state or local regulation against electronic cigs in NH unless you are talking about a ban for minors.  I know several e-cig users in NH.  My friend used one at the Boston House of Blues (in Boston, MA) and was told he wasn't allowed to do that, though.

Here is a family that is well known in the unschool movement.  They are from NH and are huge supporters of Ron Paul.  Check out their FB page and like them to see how much they support Ron Paul (a whole lot.)
https://www.facebook.com/theUnschoolBus





Also, the School Sucks Podcast is a NH made podcast.
http://schoolsucks.podomatic.com/

----------


## Pericles

Next - how about making Revolutionary War re-enactments legal (and a few other useful things)

"111:15 Armed Civilian Groups. No organization,     society, club, post, order, league or other combination of     persons, or civil group, or any member thereof , are     authorized to assume any semblance of military organization     or character by bearing or possessing rifles, pistols,     sabres, clubs, or military weapons of any kind, or wearing a     military uniform of any kind. Any person violating any of the     provisions of this section or taking part in such military     organization shall be guilty of a misdemeanor if a natural     person, or guilty of a felony, if any other person, and any     rifles, pistols, sabres, clubs or other military weapons used     in violation hereof shall be forfeited. This section shall     not apply to regularly constituted military units under state     or federal laws, and nothing in this section shall be     construed as forbidding the possession and use of rifles for     color guards or firing squad purposes, [also excludes wearing     of uniforms by some veteran groups and ritualistic use of     sabres or rifles by fraternal groups]"

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Next - how about making Revolutionary War re-enactments legal (and a few other useful things)


They have always been legal in NH.  I don't know the history of that law but it isn't enforced against reenactments.  In fact, NH has the least restrictive weapon laws in the US.  Thankfully, there are legislators in NH that spend time research these laws, writing bills and then having the laws removed from the books.  

I participated in a sort of reenactment in NH.  It was at the Live Free or Die Rally http://livefreeordierally.com/schedule/ "3 PM – 6 PM: SILVER RANCH: 10 cannons revolutionary reenactors and spectator participation battle."  You should come and check it out.  The lead organizer of the event is a local grassroots Ron Paul organizer.  My uncle goes to reenactments (French and Indian) all over the country and was even in a show.  He goes to reenactments in NH.  

There are reenactments in northern and southern NH.  Here is one that happens in southern NH http://bakerhomeenergyconsultant.org...ampshire-video

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Keith and stuff

> NH has gun laws that are in line with most of the states in the union that are not communist.    They do not have the least restrictive.


So in most states a police chief has to issue a pistol license to a 12 year old?  In most states, even a 10 year old can carry in the State House, a bar, a police station and so on?  Can a 3 year old walk around the street with a gun without a permit in most states?  Honestly, it sounds like you have no idea about gun laws in NH.  Anyone can come into a thread and say random things that aren't true.  I wonder, though, why are you doing it? 

There are actually plenty of states than require classes and even finger prints for permits or licenses.  There are some states that charge large fees.  There are some states that issues plastic cards.  There are some states where you have to wait weeks and weeks to get the permit.  There are some states where the police chief isn't personally held responsible if he delays the issuing.  Clearly, NH doesn't do any of that.




> I can drive through entire regions of the country with a trunk full of guns, crossing countless state lines, and never have a concern...   You can't do that in the North East.


That's a good point.  Historically, Northern New England (VT/NH/ME) has been the least restrictive part of the country for gun laws.  Currently, some parts of the West are about similar but NH still has the least restrictive weapons laws in the US.  The South has historically had terrible gun laws.  They have improved recently but are still bad compared to Northern New England and some parts of the West.  No state in the US has less restrictive knife laws than NH.

NH Governor Signs Knife Rights Bill into Law
http://www.kniferights.org/index.php...d=99&Itemid=79



> May 18: New Hampshire Governor John Lynch has signed Rep. Jenn Coffey's Knife Rights Bill into law, removing restrictions on switchblades, dirks, daggers and stilettos in Hew Hampshire and essentially removing all restrictions on knives in New Hampshire state law. New Hampshire now has no knife laws which stop law abiding citizens from buying, selling, owning, carrying, possessing, transporting, collecting, or lawfully using any type of knife. This is the first complete repeal of a state's knife restrictions ever.


NH Preemption Bill Signed into Law by Governor 
http://www.kniferights.org/index.php...d=145&Itemid=1



> June 9, 2011: New Hampshire Governor John Lynch has signed into law the Knife Rights backed Knife Law Preemption Bill, HB 544. New Hampshire becomes the third state in the nation to enact Knife Law Preemption. The law takes effect in 60 days.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> More than 8000 people a year move from Massachusetts...  Canceling out any list of 8000 people who could come to "change" it.
> 
> You are shoveling $#@! against the tide.
> 
> I lived in NH for a large portion of my life...   Its best days were in the mid-90s.


More than 11,000 people have already signed up.  The top reasons people site to moving from MA to NH include MA being too liberal, NH being free and NH being inexpensive.  The voters tend to be socially liberal and fiscally conservative.

This year in NH, the state government decreased by a larger amount than any state government has decreased since the WWII era, AFAIK.  The state funding of the University system budget was cut by 48%.

More legislators in NH endorsed Ron Paul than all other states combined, several times over.

More pro-liberty bills passed in NH this year than any other state.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...d-Bills-Report

It is easier to become a state rep in NH than any other state.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...Representative

NH has the most decentralized state government in the US.  Government in NH is closer to direct democracy in NH than any other state.

Please read up on the issues.  I recommend reading this section of the forum.  Start with page 3.  Read it and then the next few pages.  There is page after page about NH, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...ge3&order=desc

----------


## Keith and stuff

> NH is Massachusetts-Lite.     All of the same bull$#@!, but with a more "Folksy" attitude.
> 
> They base "freedom" that they have on what Massachusett can't do.  "Oh, but you can't do that in Mass".
> 
> As to the schooling, Massachusetts shipped its teacher's unions to NH.   
> 
> http://teachersunionexposed.com/state.cfm?state=NH


NH was rated the freest state twice in a row.
http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011/NH





The link you posted about teachers in NH has old info.  The Chair of Ron Paul's campaign in NH sponsored a bill that passed this year.  It brought the tenure in NH from 3 years of experience to 5 years.  Towns and cities across NH have been reducing the amount of government teachers they have for a couple years in NH.  People are expecting further reductions in the number of government school teachers next year.

Teacher tenure will take 5 years
By MICHAEL BRINDLEY
http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/news/...e-5-years.html




> The new law increases the length of time it takes teachers to earn tenure from three years, which is the term used in many states, to five years.
> 
> It gives New Hampshire the longest teacher probationary period of any New England state. In Massachusetts it takes three years to earn tenure. In Vermont and Maine, it takes two years.


I was shocked when even the Keene Sentinel (a Democrat/statist paper) came out with an editorial that partly supports the bill, http://www.sentinelsource.com/opinio...84487822a.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

You cannot buy headlines like this one in the Union Leader about NH.  Well, maybe you can, but I didn't buy the headline 
"NH 2nd healthiest state despite low taxes, no seatbelt or helmet laws, highest pot use and alcohol sales per capita, cheap cigarettes and poutine"
http://www.newhampshire.com/article/...t=NewHampshire

Here is the NH page of the 2011 health report that the above headline refers to, http://www.americashealthrankings.org/NH/2011
The article claims that while NH was the 2nd healthiest state in 2011, NH has 2 challenges to overcome. NH is only 34th in per capita government health funding and there is a prevalence of binge drinking in NH. I don't see either of those issues changing in NH 

You may wonder what poutine is. It is a French Canadian dish with fries, cheese curd and gravy.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine

----------


## Acala

My biggest concern with NH is the close proximity of high concentrations of rabid socialists who are going to be very unhappy when the house of cards collapses.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Ron Paul was the only candidate to get a bump from the New Hampshire Republican Primary.
Thank you people of New Hampshire, and thank you to the activists that helped Ron Paul get this bump from New Hampshire!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Hampshire-Bump

Here are a couple quotes from the article, 




> Ron Paul came in a strong second on January 10th in the New Hampshire Republican Primary with 23% of the vote. Second out of thirty candidates is pretty impressive considering that some of the candidates lived in New Hampshire and most of them were only competing in New Hampshire. While it is true that Paul only came in second in New Hampshire, Paul was the only candidate to get a bump in the South Carolina polls from the New Hampshire election results.





> While New Hampshire gave a bump to Ron Paul, no other candidate received a bump from the New Hampshire Primary. Mitt Romney and Newt Gingrich did not change more than a point or two in either direction according to South Carolina polls by American Research Group, Rasmussen Reports and PPP.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Ron Paul’s Victory in New Hampshire was Both Wide and Deep

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...-Wide-and-Deep

Here is the whole article minus the links.




> Ron Paul came in a strong second out of thirty candidates on January 10th in the New Hampshire Republican Primary with 23% of the vote. While Paul was second overall, he won Coos County with over 30% of the vote. Paul was second in the nine other New Hampshire counties and only lost to Romney by 5 points in Cheshire, Grafton and Sullivan counties.
> 
> Paul won around sixty New Hampshire towns including the Keene area towns of Marlow, Sullivan, and Troy and the Concord area towns of Boscawen, Chichester, Epsom, Northfield, Salisbury, and Webster. Paul won the Taxachusetts border towns of Winchester, New Ipswich and Richmond, the only New Hampshire town Paul won in 2008. In 2012, Paul won Richmond with close to 50% of the vote. Paul won city wards all over the state from Franklin Ward 2 to Laconia Ward 5 in the Lakes Region, to Dover Ward 1 and Somersworth Ward 2 on the Maine border. Paul also won wards in Manchester, Nashua and Concord, New Hampshire’s three largest cities. Paul won Berlin, the northernmost city in New Hampshire and Claremont, a city on the Vermont border.
> 
> Ron Paul not only took second in the 2012 New Hampshire Republican Primary, but he also took second in the 2012 New Hampshire Democratic Primary. Ron Paul not only did well in the Democratic Primary, but he received more votes in the Republican Primary than Barack Obama received in the Democratic Primary.
> 
> According to a CNN Exit poll, Paul almost won 50% of the 18 to 29 year old vote in New Hampshire. Paul also won the 30 to 39 year old vote with 35% to Mitt Romney’s 34%. Paul did best with voters making under $30,000 per year, first time Republican Primary voters, undeclared voters, socially liberal voters, voters that wanted a true conservative, voters that wanted strong moral character and non-religious voters.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Why Ron Paul Did so Well in New Hampshire in 2012
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...pshire-in-2012

Here are some of the highlights from the piece.




> Ron Paul received more than 18,000 votes at around 8% of the vote in 2008.  In 2012, Paul received just fewer than 57,000 votes at around 23% of the vote.  This dramatic lead happened, despite only twenty-one candidates on the ballot in 2008 compared to the thirty candidates on the ballot in 2012.  The question is, why did support for Paul grow so much between 2008 and 2012?
> 
> Ron Paul’s 2012 winning formula was a combination of many things.  Extra volunteers, be them the youth volunteers that spent the last week of the campaign in New Hampshire, or the volunteers from around the county that called New Hampshire homes for weeks leading up to the Primary.  Paul really helped himself with a fantastic debate performance on the Saturday night before the Primary.  A little known issue outside of New Hampshire, Northern Pass, helped to positively set Paul apart from Mitt Romney.  There is no doubt that Free State Project participants were also critical to Paul’s second place victory.  The ideas Paul talks about implementing on the national level are in many ways ideas that are currently being implemented in New Hampshire.  From Paul’s idea of deep government budget cuts to his ideas of tax and regulation reform, it’s currently happening in New Hampshire so the voters are familiar with it.





> Between the 2008 and 2012 elections, the number of Free State Project participants that moved to New Hampshire doubled.  While the FSP didn’t officially get involved with the Paul campaign, as it doesn’t get involved in politics at all, some people that moved to New Hampshire as part of the FSP spent the last few years talking about and helping gain support for Paul in New Hampshire.  FSP movers and friendly locals were at 100s of sign waves, phone banks and door knocking events for Paul.  They appeared on local TV and radio shows and wrote articles in newspapers about their support for Dr. Paul.  There is no doubt that without the support of these activists, Ron Paul would not have finished second in NH.
> 
> Partly due to tea partiers, libertarians and free staters, the ideas Paul talks about are currently happening in New Hampshire.  Paul’s major domestic issues are reducing government spending and reducing regulations and taxes on both people and corporations.  The New Hampshire government just reduced government spending by more than any state has ever reduced government spending since the World War II era.  Those reductions, along with regulation and tax reform are what the New Hampshire Republican leadership considers the main accomplishments of 2011.  Don’t take my word for it.  Go to the accomplishments paper and read about how 43 laws to reduce regulations passed and how both fees and taxes were cut.  BTW, Dr. Paul’s theory about additional jobs being created if regulations and businesses taxes were reduced worked in New Hampshire, as the unemployment rate was over 6% at the start of 2011 but was under 5% by the end of the year.

----------


## Keith and stuff

We have all heard that the NH government spends less money on government colleges and universities than other states do per capita.  We have heard that NH recently cut government funding of colleges and universities by around 48% or twice as much as any other state.  

What about the total dollars spent?  NH has over twice as many people as VT or about as many people as RI.

Fewest State Government Dollars Spent on Higher Education in 2011
1. New Hampshire $83,299,717
2. Vermont $87,922,922
3. Rhode Island $163,535,192
4. South Dakota $179,516,376
5. Montana $202,105,316

For fun, here are a couple other states with populations less than half the size of NH.
Wyoming $336,097,525
Alaska $355,184,600

PDF source http://grapevine.illinoisstate.edu/t.../Table%201.pdf

----------


## Keith and stuff

Ron Paul’s Success in New Hampshire Boosted his Support by 25% Nationally
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...-25-Nationally

Here are some of the highlights from the piece.




> Not only did Ron Paul receive a 7 point boost in South Carolina polls because of his success in the 1/10/12 New Hampshire Primary, but he also received a boost nationwide. Real Clear Politics only lists 1 polling company as doing a national poll right before and another national poll right after the New Hampshire Primary. According to Pew Research's 1/4/12 to 1/8/12 poll, Ron Paul was at 12% nationally. According to Pew Research's 1/11/12 to 1/16/12 poll, Ron Paul was at 15% nationally. That is a 3 point boost for Ron Paul. A 3 point boost for Ron Paul is a 25% (from 12% of people to 15% of people) increase of support for Ron Paul nationally.
> 
> The 2 polls make a lot of sense. Rick Santorum did horrible in New Hampshire and he dropped from 16% in the post Iowa Caucus victory poll to 14% in the post poor showing in the New Hampshire Primary poll. Mitt Romney gained a few points from his victory in New Hampshire. Rick Perry dropped from 6% in the pre-New Hampshire Primary poll to 5% in the poll conducted after the New Hampshire Primary. Rick Perry received 10% of the votes in the Iowa Caucus. However, he only received 1% of the votes in the New Hampshire Primary. Even the last few diehard Perry supporters started to abandon him after his terrible showing in New Hampshire. The poor showing in New Hampshire led Rick Perry to drop out of the race before the South Carolina Primary.
> 
> Polls are very good at looking how candidates change over time when looking at polls from the same polling company using the same methodology. It is harder to accurately compare polls from different polling companies because companies use different methodologies. However, for fun, let's do it anyway!
> 
> Below are the national polls before and after the New Hampshire Primary that are listed on Real Clear Politics. There were 4 polls between the Iowa Caucus and the New Hampshire Primary. There were 7 polls between the New Hampshire Primary and the South Carolina Primary. Even when comparing polls that used different methodologies, the results are the same. Ron Paul’s great showing in the New Hampshire Primary boosted his showing in national polls.


Read the rest of it here http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...-25-Nationally

----------


## Keith and stuff

Only NH and ID include Supplemental Security Income in calculating household income to determine welfare eligibility.  ID has been doing it for years.  NH just started doing it because of a recent law that passed.  Other states have tried to do it, but failed.  Other states have considering doing it.

NH joins Idaho in new welfare limits for disabled
Feb 19, 7:17 PM EST
By NORMA LOVE
Associated Press
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT




> Democratic Gov. John Lynch counted on saving about $8 million in the $2.5 billion, two-year state tax-funded part of the budget enacted last June. The law change needed to implement the cut was delayed until this year due to an oversight. Fairbanks and the other families will feel the first effect of the cuts in March.
> 
> The state made difficult decisions given its limited resources, Lynch spokesman Colin Manning said.
> 
> "The state decided to include social security as income when determining eligibility because it is income and it would allow the state to stretch dollars to help more of our people," he said.
> 
> State Rep. Neal Kurk, a Weare Republican whose subcommittee handled that section in the House budget, agreed:
> 
> "We have scarce taxpayer resources and therefore we should devote them to those with the greatest financial need and to determine financial need we should consider all their income, not just some of it."





> Minnesota, West Virginia and North Carolina either tried or considered counting SSI income but rejected the policy, said Schott.

----------


## Keith and stuff

My fellow New Hampshire Young Republicans (the state group for 18 to 40 year old Republicans) honored Kate Baker with the 2012 New Hampshire Young Republicans Gipper Award.  It is given each year to an outstanding NHYR who has worked hard to spread the Republican message and has encourage other YR's to get involved.

What did Kate do in 2011 to earn the award?  A number of things including starting Women For Paul on Facebook, which now has over 4700 likes.  She also helped Ron Paul travel around New Hampshire, helps run other things on Facebook and volunteered in the Concord, NH Ron Paul office.

Is the New Hampshire Young Republicans a libertarian or Ron Paul group?  Hardly.  Although, Kate did encourage me to join it   Additionally, Ron Paul did receive 45% of the votes in the New Hampshire Young Republicans Lobster Bake and Straw Poll.  5 Presidential candidates attended the Straw Poll.  Ron Paul didn't attend but he still destroyed everyone else.  Romney at 10%, was the only other candidate in double digits.

As you likely know, Ron Paul came in 1st with the under 40 crowd in the 2012 New Hampshire Republican Primary, even though 30 candidates were on the ballot and write-ins were allowed.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I'd love to move to NH, but I've heard bad things about property taxes. Any chance there is something in the works to cut them down or repeal them all together? I imagine it would be hard seeing as that's probably where the state gets most of its revenue.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

I love what NH is becoming and i hope Idaho can do it also. I decided to move to Idaho instead because of my age and distance from family (originally Nevada). I honestly still plan on moving to NH down the road, or would hope to if it continues on its progress. I wish for Idaho to be the place of a western Fsp movement for people in states nearby that feel NH is too far or too cold. NH was a better start and more potential, but i believe we'll need a couple of states to help the movement overall. After the election (if Ron wins or loses) we should really start focusing on this process. states like Florida and Michigan where Ron got around 100k. Should be people we need to target. If we could get even 10% of them to commit that would be a start.

----------


## TCE

New Hampshire is 9th in happiness/well-being: http://www.gallup.com/poll/152912/Ha...ck-Last.aspx#1

Would definitely like to see the FSP website updated as far as information and links go. On the front page, for instance, http://freestateproject.org/, the unemployment rate is from 2008 under the Jobs heading when the December 2011 numbers are available. Additionally, under NH Accolades, many of the links are broken: http://freestateproject.org/nhinfocenter. These should be updated to the current numbers.

----------


## bolil

Allow me to say that this reeks of scheme.  Perhaps this whole free state thing is meant to get us (proponents of liberty) to go, voluntarily, to one small geographic area... all the easier to lock us down when the time comes.  Seriously, anyone considering going there should give this a thought... don't think for a minute they are not amongst us.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Would definitely like to see the FSP website updated as far as information and links go. On the front page, for instance, http://freestateproject.org/, the unemployment rate is from 2008 under the Jobs heading when the December 2011 numbers are available. Additionally, under NH Accolades, many of the links are broken: http://freestateproject.org/nhinfocenter. These should be updated to the current numbers.


Thank you.  It is a big website and we are an all volunteer organization.  Unfortunately, a lot of people that used to be active in maintaining the website and promoting the FSP moved to New Hampshire.  That is a good thing, but once they move to NH they tend to start national liberty organizations, become chairs of NH liberty organizations, create TV shows, create podcasts, become radio hosts or run for office and win.

We are aware of the old information on the front page.  Unfortunately, that file was programed in a way that slides cannot be individually updated.  There is a plan to fix it.

I fixed the broken links at http://freestateproject.org/nhinfocenter.  It is almost like you are volunteering   Feel free to point out any other broken links you see.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire/Vermont are the least very religious states
http://www.gallup.com/poll/153479/Mi...ous-State.aspx




> PRINCETON, NJ -- Mississippi is the most religious U.S. state, and is one of eight states where Gallup classifies at least half of the residents as "very religious." At the other end of the spectrum, Vermont and New Hampshire are the least religious states, and are two of the five states -- along with Maine, Massachusetts, and Alaska -- where less than 30% of all residents are very religious.


Are you very religious?
1. NH/VT 23% 
3. ME 25% 
4. AK/MA 28% 
6. NV/WA/OR 30%

47. LA/AR/SC 54% 
48. AL 56% 
49. UT 57% 
50. MS 59%

I am a somewhat religious person, though I am not very religious, so I am not saying there is anything wrong or bad about religion.  I enjoy religion and like that I have religious friends.  Heck, the former Free State Project president is what I would consider very religious (his father wrote a book about liberty and religion and he has lead religious services on Sunday at Porcfest in the past) and he is my friend.  However, when we compare the states, the reasons why I am mentioning this becomes obvious.

Where has Ron Paul done the best?  Places like NH, VT, ME, WA, NV and AK.  Think of all of the towns and counties Ron Paul won in those states compared to MS, AL and SC.
Where has Ron Paul done the worst?  Places like MS, AL and LA.  Ron Paul did OK with 12% in SC but he received a 7 point bump in the SC polls because of how well he did in NH.

What about other pro-liberty people getting elected?  Perhaps every single one of the Libertarian Party members that has been elected as a state Rep. was elected in either NH, VT or AK.  The only governor that was elected while a member of a pro-liberty third party was elected in AK.

How do the states compared as far as freedom?  It is pretty much a wash for freedom overall.  Some of the most free, average freedom and least free states tend to have the lowest percentage of highly religious people.  The states with the highest percentage of highly religious people tend to all be about average for overall freedom.  However, things are very different when you just look at personal freedom.

Freedom in the 50 States, personal freedom rankings:
NH #11
VT #2
ME #7
AK #4
MA #47
NV #3
WA #23
OR #1

LA #32
AR #21
SC #40
AL #38
UT $17
MS #12

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH ranks 3rd for highest percentage of college educated adults.  Yet again, NH ranks at the top or near the top (in these cases, 2nd and 3rd) when measuring how smart, educated or intelligent a population is compared to other populations.  This helps explain all of the tech and finance related jobs in NH.  Unlike MA, which is known as the top destination for college students in the US or CO, which has several major colleges, NH isn't know as a college destination.  In fact, last year NH cut government college funding by 48%, twice as much as any other state and more than four times as much as most states.

Top 4 States:
1. Massachusetts (50.54%)
2. Colorado (45.98%)
3. New Hampshire (45.85%)
4. Connecticut (45.84%)

Bottom 4 States:
50. West Virginia (26.08%)
49. Arkansas (27.92%)
48. Louisiana (28.24%)
47. Nevada (29.46%)

Top 4 MSAs:
1. Washington D.C. (54.37%)
2. Boston (54.01%) (includes parts of NH and RI)
3. San Francisco (52.91%)
4. Minneapolis (50.06%)

Bottom 4 MSAs:
100. McAllen, TX (20.78%)
99. Bakersfield, CA (21.33%)
98. Stockton, CA (26.11%)
97. Riverside, CA (27.54%)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...144258795.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH is the 2nd healthiest state in the US. NH has ranked in the top 10 every single year in the history of the survey.

Minnesota is sixth healthiest state in U.S.
Health Rankings
Posted: April 3, 2012 - 3:40pm
http://brainerddispatch.com/opinion/...hiest-state-us

Top 5:
1. VT 
2. NH 
3. CT 
4. HI 
5. MA

Bottom 5:
50. MS 
49. LA 
48. OK 
47. AR 
46. AL

http://www.americashealthrankings.org/rankings

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire has the lowest teen birth rate, again.  The NH teen birth rate is less than half the national average.
US Average 34.4
1. NH 15.7
2. MA 17.1
3. VT 17.9
4. CT 18.9
5. NJ 20.3

46. OK 50.4
47. TX 52.5
48. AR 52.5
49. NM 52.9
50. MS 55
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db89.pdf

US teen births: Miss. has highest rate, NH lowest
April 10, 2012 3:15 AM
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501367_1...ate-nh-lowest/



> NEW YORK — Teen births fell again in the United States in 2010 with the highest rate once more in Mississippi, according to a new government report.
> 
> Nearly every state saw a decline in teen births from 2007 to 2010, with the biggest drop in Arizona at 29 percent. Rates stayed about the same in three states: Montana, North Dakota and West Virginia.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

Yeah I'm moving out this hell hole of CT, so I been doing bunch of research...
It cost too much to live in NH..So I had to strike that off the list...
Sucks free state project picked such an expensive state to live in...

Average New Hampshire Property Tax Rates:
Median Property Tax:  $4,636 (3rd worst of 50) 
Percentage Of Income:  6.34% (2nd worst of 50) 
Percentage Of Property Value: 1.86% (2nd worst of 50)

KEENE NH Property Tax Breakdown 2009:
Town------------Local-------Edu State------- Edu County----------Total
10.94-----------12.82	--------2.21--------------2.83--------------28.8

Oh and that no sales tax thing.. 
New Hampshire Gas Tax:  18.00¢ per gallon (9th of 50)
Communication Services Tax:  7% Tax
Meals and Rentals Tax:  9% tax on hotels, Car rental, and restaurants.
And others...
So, while not having a sales tax.. they have specialty taxes..

Anyways, my total tax burden Federal + State in CT is about $12,000.
My total tax burden Federal + State in NH would be about $11,000.
I want out of CT because the taxes are too damn high...NH aint much better.  


So far WY and TN are at the top of my list for cheapest...

Wyoming:
Income tax Rate: 0% 
Property Tax: For primary residence 9.5% of market value is subject to tax.
The median property tax on $250,000 house is $1,450
Sales tax: Rate:  4% (prescriptions and food for home consumption exempt)
Counties have the option of adding up to 1% in additional taxes.

If you move from Hartford, CT to Laramie, WY
Groceries will cost: 15.221% less
Housing will cost: 22.629% less
Utilities will cost: 19.237% less
Transportation will cost: 18.124% less
Health will cost: 6.637% less

My total tax burden Federal + State would be about $7500.

Tennessee:
Income tax Rate: 0% Salaries, wages, Social Security, IRAs and pension income are not taxed.
Property Taxes: The assessed valuation of a property is based on 25% of its fair market value.
The median property tax on $250,000 house is $1700
Sales tax: Rate: 7% tangible items, 6% on food and food ingredients .
Counties and cities may add another 1.5% to 2.75% to the total of either rate.

If you move from Hartford CT to Greene TN:
Groceries will cost: 23.404 less
Housing will cost: 44.684% less
Utilities will cost: 22.119% less
Transportation will cost: 21.190% less
Health will cost: 18.027% less

My total tax burden Federal + State would be about $7500.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Yeah I'm moving out this hell hole of CT, so I been doing bunch of research...
> It cost too much to live in NH..So I had to strike that off the list...
> Sucks free state project picked such an expensive state to live in...


Interesting point.  NH is more expensive to live in than WY, the 2nd place state in the FSP which state vote.  I guess voters decided that was not a major deciding factor.  Things like current freedom, most decentralized government and employment prospects, 3 areas where NH ranked 1st out of all 10 states looked at, were more important to many of the top liberty activists in the US when they voted on which state.




> Average New Hampshire Property Tax Rates:
> Median Property Tax:  $4,636 (3rd worst of 50)
> ...
> KEENE NH Property Tax Breakdown 2009:
> Town------------Local-------Edu State------- Edu County----------Total
> 10.94-----------12.82	--------2.21--------------2.83--------------28.8


It is true that NH property taxes can be very high, depending on where you live.  I certainly don't recommend moving to Keene if taxes is your major issue.  Sure, taxes may be lower in Keene than in CT as a whole, but there are parts of NH with much lower property taxes.  No one moves to Keene because they want low property taxes, lol.  Heck, since most property taxes is decided locally in NH, there are parts of NH without property taxes.  It all depends what kind of community you decide to live in.  

Cost of living wise, Keene isn't terribly expensive, especially by New England standards.  Decent shape duplexes in very safe neighborhoods go for around $200K.  Renting a room in a house (which includes all of your property taxes) can be less than $300 per month plus a share of the utilities.




> Oh and that no sales tax thing.. 
> New Hampshire Gas Tax:  18.00¢ per gallon (9th of 50)
> Communication Services Tax:  7% Tax
> Meals and Rentals Tax:  9% tax on hotels, Car rental, and restaurants.
> And others...
> So, while not having a sales tax.. they have specialty taxes..


It is true that all states have certain types of excise or sales taxes.  NH doesn't have a general state or local sales tax.  Neither do MT, OR or DE.  All other states do.  The cell phone tax rate in NH is slightly below the national average.

As for gas taxes, NH is the lowest in New England and the 9th lowest (as you said) in the US. NH also has the lowest tobacco taxes in New England and the lowest alcohol taxes in the US.  Fees and fines tend to be lower in NH than most (all?) of the Northeast. The total added state and local gas taxes equal 19.6 cents per gallon in NH and 48.6 cents per gallon in CT and CA (tied for the 2nd highest in the US.)  NY is the highest at 49 cents.  http://taxfoundation.org/taxdata/show/26079.html




> Anyways, my total tax burden Federal + State in CT is about $12,000.
> My total tax burden Federal + State in NH would be about $11,000.
> I want out of CT because the taxes are too damn high...NH aint much better.


We have a lot of work to do in NH.  NH has the lowest state (excluding local) taxes in the US.  Another problem is some of those people don't mind paying higher taxes because the quality of life is so incredibly high in much of NH compared to the rest of the US.  For example, lots of people in places like Portsmouth, Bedford, Amherst, Hanover and New Castle, NH don't mind the high property taxes.  Heck, they vote for the high property taxes every year.  Then there are people in other towns in NH that don't like high property taxes.  People in those towns may pay $2,000 to $4,000 less per year per house in property taxes than folks in Bedford or Hanover.  




> So far WY and TN are at the top of my list for cheapest...


If you want really cheap living, I recommend a trailer on your own land in rural AL or extreme rural KS.  I recommend growing your own food to avoid the sales tax.  I am not sure what you would do for a living and I'd certainly not like to live in either local but the cost of living is extremely low.  General sales taxes are around 9% to 10% in TN and even food is taxes, though at a slightly reduced rate.  Anyway, the Free State Project isn't about moving to the least expensive place in the US.  It is about people that want to make a real difference to increase freedom.  The FSP is the best route for people with a goal of liberty in their lifetime.

I get that New England is more expensive than most of the Mid-West, the Southeast and the Southwest.  NH has the lowest cost of living in New England IMO.  NH has the lowest taxes in the Northeast and near the lowest taxes as a percentage of pay in the US.  NH is the freest state in the US and has the most decentralized government and tax system in the US.  If you think the government is too large or taxes are too high in a town in NH, don't live in that town.

I am not sure where you got all of those stats from TN and WY but they are not completely accurate.  There is no need to point everything out, though.  If you just want to move somewhere extremely cheap, NH is for you if you are willing to live in an RV or trailer on someone else's land for $200 per month plus utilities, or if you are willing to rent a bedroom for $280+ a month plus utilities.  If not, I recommend moving somewhere else, somewhere you really want to live.  Either way, I recommend checking out NH.  Please consider attending Porcfest or Liberty Forum and talking to people up here.  Tell them your thoughts and your concerns.  See if people are able to adequately address them.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Yeah I'm moving out this hell hole of CT, so I been doing bunch of research...
> It cost too much to live in NH..So I had to strike that off the list...
> Sucks free state project picked such an expensive state to live in...


This is definitely more expensive than where I live, downtown in a NH city but whatever.

$1000 for a 3 bedroom apartment in downtown Manchester, NH.  It seems like it is even owned or at least managed by a free stater.  Is $1000 expensive for a 3 bedroom apartment in CT?  I've seen cheaper in Manchester.  You could get it and rent out two of the rooms.  Rent out one of the rooms to a couple for $400 per month and another room to a single person for $325 per month.  That makes your rent $275 per month in downtown Manchester if you keep it fully occupied.  In downtown Manchester, you don't even need a car and for a male, there is no where that is ever dangerous to walk to, if you refuse to get a bicycle.  

The largest hospital in Manchester is only 1.5 miles away if you want to live near a hospital.  A couple FSP participant owned restaurants are .4 miles away.  The Verizon Wireless Arena (circuses, concerts, Disney on ice, sport events, college graduations, WWE...) is .5 miles away.  The park where the International Chili Society's annual World Championship Cookoff was held in 2010 and 2011 is .6 miles from this apartment.

http://forum.shiresociety.com/housin...oom/?topicseen

----------


## muzzled dogg

hope to have u up librev

----------


## Vessol

I'm going to PorcFest 2012 and hoping to move to NH in 2013 .

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Yeah I'm moving out this hell hole of CT, so I been doing bunch of research...
> It cost too much to live in NH..So I had to strike that off the list...
> Sucks free state project picked such an expensive state to live in...
> 
> Average New Hampshire Property Tax Rates:
> Median Property Tax:  $4,636 (3rd worst of 50) 
> Percentage Of Income:  6.34% (2nd worst of 50) 
> Percentage Of Property Value: 1.86% (2nd worst of 50)
> 
> ...


Dude, you picked Keene one of the most taxed / expensive cities in NH. How about try Grafton?

----------


## muzzled dogg

> I'm going to PorcFest 2012 and hoping to move to NH in 2013 .


cool man ill see u there

----------


## Victor Grey

> If you move from Hartford CT to Greene TN:


You might meet me.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> You might meet me.


You live in TN?  Cool.  I used to live there.  It was way too statist for me.  The biggest pro-liberty victory we had in TN according to most people is the TN Tax Revolt fight where we stopped the government from creating a person income tax.  So many of us poured are hearts into that effort.  I traveled so ridiculously far.  TN is a very long state!  However, it was a huge lose.  Sure, we stopped the income tax but the largest tax increase in TN history passed.  It was close to as much money as the government wanted to get with an income tax.  The sales tax went up, vending machine taxes went up and various other taxes all went up.

A more recent major victory in TN is the ability for an adult to carry a firearm at Chili's or Outback Steakhouse after spending hundreds of dollars, weeks, getting a photo ID and giving the government your finger prints.  People spent decades getting that victory in TN.  In NH/VT, a child has always been able to strap on a firearm, walk into Chili's, Outback Steakhouse or a bar and eat.  No money, training, ID or finger prints needed.  It was like that 50 years ago in NH and if things keep going the way they are going, will be like that 50 years from now in NH.

If even 1% of the people in TN would even take the time to vote for liberty, maybe things would change there.  After the big loss in 2000 and hearing so many people call it a victory, I knew the TN culture was very anti-freedom and that I'd never get liberty in my lifetime in TN.  My experiences with 3rd parties in TN were even worse.  While Libertarians were being elected state Rep in NH, there was pretty much nothing happening in TN.  I know 2 liberty folks that also used to live in TN.  They are both Ron Paul endorsing state Reps in NH now.  I'm not running for state Rep. but I hope to win my first election this year.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is the 3rd most active state in the US.

SGMA Says: 220 Million Americans Are ‘Active’, Yet 68 Million Americans Are ‘Inactive’
Date: 4/9/12
http://www.sgma.com/press/442_SGMA-S...%91Inactive%92

Highest percentage of active residents in a state:
1. Utah (61%)
2. Idaho
3. New Hampshire
4. Colorado
5. Minnesota

46. Tennessee
47. New Mexico
48. Louisiana
49. West Virginia
50. Mississippi (32%)

An article covering this.
Kids resist 'couch potato' trend
Overall numbers climb, but rates tumble for youngsters
5:33 PM, Apr. 21, 2012
http://www.floridatoday.com/article/...h-potato-trend

----------


## Keith and stuff

Same thing as last year, New Hampshire was named one of the most peaceful states in the US.

Most Peaceful States: Lower number is better
ME 1.31
VT 1.55
NH 1.55
MN 1.61
UT 1.72

Least Peaceful States: Lower number is better
LA 4.05
TN 3.41
NV 3.37
FL 3.36
AZ 3.32

What factors were looked at and how strongly were they weighted into the report?
Homicides 4 (more equals bad for this survey/study)
Violent Crime 4 (more equals bad for this survey/study)
Incarceration 3 (more equals bad for this survey/study)
Police Employees 3 (more equals bad for this survey/study)
Small Arms 1 (more equals bad for this survey/study)

The only figure that doesn't make sense is Small Arms.  Well, when you look at the fact that Europeans conducted the survey, it makes sense.  The exact quote was "in a perfectly peaceful state, citizens would have no need to own firearms for the purpose of self-defense, and therefore there would be no ownership of small arms."  While that quote is laughable, small arms was by far the least important factor in the report.  In fact, if small arms was taken out of the report, the top 7 states, where known small arms ownership is average to high, would have done even better.  States 8 (HI), 9 (RI), 12 (MA) and 14 (CT) where reported small arms ownership is low, would have done worse.  At least for the top 7 states, it isn't a factor of any importance.

PDF report http://www.visionofhumanity.org/wp-c...dex-Report.pdf

----------


## Keith and stuff

The NH Senate became the 1st Republican controlled state senate in the US to pass an effective medical marijuana bill.

On March 28th, New Hampshire’s Senate became the first Republican-led state senate in the nation to pass an effective medical marijuana bill, SB 409.  Republicans control the NH Senate 19-5 and the bill passed by a 13-11 vote with 8 Republicans and all 5 Democrats voting for the bill.  The prime sponsor of SB 409 is Ron Paul endorsed and endorsing Republican, Sen. Jim Forsythe.  Other sponsors include Ron Paul endorsing Sen. Ray White and Ron Paul endorsing Rep. Jenn Coffey, along with 3 other elected officials.  Other Senate supporters of the bill include Senate Health and Human Services Committee Chair Sen. Jeb Bradley (a 2 term US Congressman and supporter of FSP participants moving to NH.)

Last year, the House passed a different medical marijuana bill in a 229-96 vote, with more than half of Republicans voting in favor.  On April 25th, Sen. Forsythe's medical marijuana bill passed the House by an even stronger margin, 236-96.  Republican control 74% of the seats in the NH House and SB 409 passed the NH House with 71% of the votes cast being votes for the bill.

This isn't the first time NH has passed a medical marijuana bill.  Various bill have passed the NH House or the NH Senate over the years.  In 1981, a bill passed the Republican legislature and then Governor Hugh J. Gallen didn't oppose the bill.  In fact, the bill was pushed by the Republican Senate President, Vesta Roy.  Governor Gallen died while in office and Roy became the next governor of NH.  Unfortunately, while the bill did become law, it was written so that it would only be enforced in NH if the federal government's policy banning medically marijuana was ended.  Unfortunately, according to the federal government, medical marijuana is still illegal in all 50 states and so the 1981 NH medical marijuana law is symbolic.

----------


## Dissent

I should have moved the family to NH instead of SD when we moved least year. Eh maybe we will get to visit some day.

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH is 3rd for the lowest percentage of tobacco smokers in the US. NH has the lowest percentage of smokers in New England even though it has the lowest tobacco taxes in New England.

Smoking rates according to Gallup-Healthways:
1. UT 10.4%
2. CA 16.7%
3. NH 17%
4. ID 17.4%
50. KY 27.6%
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1556840.html

NH also collects the most tobacco taxes per capita in the US.  The tobacco taxes NH collected in 2010 equaled 11.2% of total state taxation revenue.  Clearly, much of the tobacco sales go to out of state people funding the NH economy and government. Thank you out of staters. Tell your friends, visit NH again and continue to spend your money here.
http://mercatus.org/sites/default/fi...Bruntrager.pdf

----------


## Vanilluxe

I would like to go to New Hampshire, it has the same weather as the Bay Area although it snows, though there is a lot less in that small state than the vibrant growing cities in the Silicon Valley/Bay Area with lots of activities to do.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I would like to go to New Hampshire, it has the same weather as the Bay Area although it snows, though there is a lot less in that small state than the vibrant growing cities in the Silicon Valley/Bay Area with lots of activities to do.


????

SF Bay area has below zero temps every winter?

----------


## matt0611

> I would like to go to New Hampshire, it has the same weather as the Bay Area although it snows, though there is a lot less in that small state than the vibrant growing cities in the Silicon Valley/Bay Area with lots of activities to do.


I''m not sure what "Bay Area" you're referring to, but I've been to the SF Bay Area and I assure you that New Hampshire (and the rest of New England for that matter) does NOT have the same weather as the SF Bay Area! I wish

----------


## Dianne

> The Free state project is a failure, if New Hampshire is no better than the rest of the united states. Idaho and Montana see like the best candidates for a real free state project.


Agree ......     Isn't there already a fsp in Montana?     Or am I thinking of Wyoming?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Agree ......     Isn't there already a fsp in Montana?     Or am I thinking of Wyoming?


No, there is neither.  A few people tried to copy the FSP idea for WY/MT/ID.  That project never went anywhere.  I think a person did move to MT.  No one moved to ID.  

There is another copy group called Free State Wyoming.  It is lead by Boston T. Party.  He is a writer that comes to New Hampshire to speak at liberty events.  For example, he will be speaking at the Porcupine Freedom Festival this month in Lancaster, NH.  A person who moved to WY as part of FSW is on this forum.  He said that he may be the only person that moved to WY as part of the FSW that is politically active.  

There are many hundreds of people who moved to NH as part of the FSP that are politically active.  In fact, there are around 100 people that moved to NH as part of the FSP that have been elected, already.  Several more of us are running for the 1st time this year, so hopefully, once we get elected, the number will be over 10%.  That means around 10% of the people moving to NH as part of the FSP are getting elected to office.  That is also about the same percentage of us who have run for office.

Dianne, NH is not only the freest state in the US, it is also the easiest state to bring about political reform and has the most decentralized form of government in the US.  Why do you think it is a failure and not far better than MT as a free state candidate?

2011 Freedom State Rankings
NH
    #1 Overall
    #2 Economic
    #11 Personal
MT
    #29 Overall
    #25 Economic
    #33 Personal
http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011

MT had some pretty special freedoms in the 90s but the people decided they didn't like most of those freedoms and got rid of them.





> ????
> SF Bay area has below zero temps every winter?


LOL.  Well, that doesn't happen to all of NH every year.  Many a year goes by where beach communities like Hampton and Seabrook and some of the near by towns don't reach those temps or only do for 1 day.

Edit: We just had a new mover from Wyoming to NH as part of the FSP.  This means we have had at least 1 mover from MT, ID and WY to NH.  All those movers are still here in NH, working towards liberty.

----------


## Keith and stuff

According to the National Taxpayers Union Foundation, for 2011 the New Hampshire US House delegation ranked the 4th thriftiest delegation out of the 56 state and territory delegations looked at.

Ranking of State and Territory Delegations for being Thrifty
#1 KS
#2 UT
#3 SC
#4 NH
#55 Virgin Islands
#56 Washington DC

Frank Guinta ranked the 7th thriftiest member of the US House out of the 438 members looked at.  His bills proposed spending cuts of more than $374 million.

#1 Trent Franks (AZ) his bills proposed $428.7 million in spending cuts
#2 Jason Chaffetz (UT)
#3 Jeff Duncan (SC)
#4 Billy Long (MO)
#5 Lynn Westmoreland (GA)
#6 Mike Pompeo (KS)
#7 Frank Guinta (NH)
#9 Jeff Flake (AZ)
#16 Tom McClintock (CA)
#42 Connie Mack (FL)
#55 Michele Bachmann (MN)
#66 Mike Pence (IN)
#82 Justin Amash (MI)
#438 John Conyers (MI) his bills proposed $1.45 billion in spending increases 

http://www.eagletribune.com/newhamps...te-Not-so-much
http://ntu.org/ntuf/billtally.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

Concord, New Hampshire was ranked the #1 Micropolitian area out of the 576 Micropolitian areas looked at in the US on the 2012 Economic Strength Rankings by Policom Corporation.

To be fair, here are the NH rankings for all of the Micropolitian areas in NH according to the Economic Strength Rankings.
Micropolitian areas ranked (out of 576 markets)
#1 Concord, NH (#1 in 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 and 2012)
#8 Lebanon, NH/VT
#15 Laconia, NH
#45 Claremont, NH
#51 Keene, NH
#274 Berlin NH/VT (this totally makes sense as the Berlin area has a contracting economy and population)
#576 Silver City, NM (not in NH but listed for comparison)

Again, to be fair, here are the New Hampshire rankings on the Economic Strength Rankings of 366 Metropolitan areas.
#38 (out of 366) Boston-Cambridge-Quincy, MA/NH
#40 (out of 366) Manchester-Nashua, NH
#366 Danville, IL (not in NH but listed for comparison)

See the whole list and read all of the criteria for yourself in the 23 page PDF document http://policom.com/PDFs/2011Economic...llfilesize.pdf

----------


## farreri

Keith (and stuff) , there any plans for a free state out in the west?  NH is a little too far east for me.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> http://www.freestateproject.org/file...Move-to-NH.pdf
> 
> With over 8,000 members already signed up, there is little argument against this cause.  In fact the only good argument is the cold weather.  
> 
> But that will be taken care of soon enough.  Until we take over more regions, just how Liberty-minded are you?
> 
> 
> www.freestateproject.org


In a Democratic Republic, the economy recovers when people from states with fallacious economies move to those states that have real ones.  As president Obama and Congress have been cohorting together to legislate unemployment benefits endlessly in order to prevent a mass exodus from happening that generally takes place during these types of recessions, to the extent they have created a lot of lazy people out there.  Therefore, when the mass exodus does happen, as it will have to happen in order for the economy to recover, there is going to be a double dip recession.  Those states which the people are moving towards to find jobs won't have to suffer so much during this next recession as those that keep hanging onto what amounts to social communism. 
Gee, this isn't even a prediction.  Look, I don't believe in magic.  Indeed, it is all just tricks.  There is no magical scheme here.  There is just the right way.  As I've often said, we solve our problems on the local level; and, we lobby away our souls on the national.  In Texas we are concerned about Texas.  Up in Massachusettes, they seem to be are concerned, Kennedy wise, about the plight of the homosexuals going on clear around the world way over in Bosnia.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

We are about to make a move and are deciding between Montana, Texas and New Hampshire.

They each have their own perks but as this expands I see all 3 of those being apart of this anyways SO maybe I can focus on getting land in each.

In long term goals which 5 states to do you see us "taking back" or higher priority? Odds are some were close to NH when you were choosing.

We are looking to move SOMEWHERE away from CALIFORNIA in the next 6 months to a year.

I work for myself and my wife is a new RN, hows the medical field in NH? I know that is for sure hit n miss in Montana but texas still has decent jobs for nurses.

I want to go where it makes sense to go and I have been watching free state project videos from NH all morning and afternoon and feel sold LOL. Felt like I just finished one of those time share demos in vegas but in a good way lol.

any info would be great.

----------


## Acala

I think it depends somewhat on what you think the future holds.  If you see the nation limping along much as it has for the last few decades, with an economy that more or less works in that food and fuel and housing and clothing are generally available to nearly everyone, and without significant civil strife, then a place like New Hampshire that seems to have developed some serious pro-liberty momentum might be the place to go.

On the other hand, if you think we are headed for serious economic collapse - like hyperinflation - with the likely result of hunger and civil unrest, and Federal mandates over-riding state law, then I think the political advantages of New Hampshire will be quickly blown away by the close proximity of millions of people who are likely to be hungry, angry, and desperate.  In that case you might want to consider a state where the locally produced food supply exceeds the needs of the population for a substantial distance in every direction.

----------


## TCE

> I think it depends somewhat on what you think the future holds.  If you see the nation limping along much as it has for the last few decades, with an economy that more or less works in that food and fuel and housing and clothing are generally available to nearly everyone, and without significant civil strife, then a place like New Hampshire that seems to have developed some serious pro-liberty momentum might be the place to go.
> 
> On the other hand, if you think we are headed for serious economic collapse - like hyperinflation - with the likely result of hunger and civil unrest, and Federal mandates over-riding state law, then I think the political advantages of New Hampshire will be quickly blown away by the close proximity of millions of people who are likely to be hungry, angry, and desperate.  In that case you might want to consider a state where the locally produced food supply exceeds the needs of the population for a substantial distance in every direction.


In a SHTF scenario, Northern New Hampshire will generally be fine. There is plenty of rural farmland up there with people producing things at least half the year. Manchester, NH, on the other hand, will not be so good. Nashua, NH as well I can imagine having some serious problems because of its proximity to Boston. Anywhere from Concord north should be fine. 

The real question newyearsrev, is whether you think your wife could get a job in NH. Scour the job market and see what you can find. Note that NH is more affluent than the average state and has a much lower unemployment rate. The situation in Texas isn't as rosy as Rick Perry and the media make it seem. I would look into one of the many suburbs NH has for a compromise. In a SHTF scenario, you are removed from the big cities, but at the same time, you are close enough to them that your wife could probably find a job. Good luck in your search!

----------


## cheapseats

> ...plenty of rural farmland up there...



NOT to piss on this parade, on the contrary.  In my view, Intentional Communities are a THE MORE, THE MERRIER proposition. 

But I remind Free State Project people that New Hampshire is a SMALL state.  If people SWARMED into New Hampshire the way they SWARMED into California, Liberty Lovers would find themselves with less liberty SEPARATELY from increased laws 'n taxes. SPEND A WEEK IN LOS ANGELES to really "get the feel" of lots 'n lots 'n lots more vehicles on your streets.  SPEND A WEEK IN NEW YORK, to get the feel of lots 'n lots 'n lots more pedestrians. 

Stipulated, New Hampshirites would not APPROVE benefits for Needy Arrivals.  But being Liberty Lovers, they could also not logically PREVENT the arrival of however many of Whoever in whatever condition.  

SHEER NUMBERS tax infrastructure as well as tempers.  And NOWHERE in America is where I see Americans actually willing to let people DROP WHERE THEY FALL, then step over the corpses.  What they do is MOVE AWAY from the up-close-and-personal Poverty Ponzi Scheme.  They move "out to the suburbs" or "into the country" or "up to the mountains", and gripe about not wanting to pay for OTHERS to not have to step over the corpses.

Word to Wise:  Rioters have WISED UP some, about trashing their own 'hoods.  Plus, if it comes down to MAYHEM FOR FOOD, their 'hoods ain't got the goods.

Peter Falk, COLOMBO:  "And another thing..."

The FEWER the pockets of Conscientiously Different Drummers, the EASIER it is to TRULY piss on their parades.  Intentional Communities are also a THE MORE, THE SAFER proposition.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

> In a SHTF scenario, Northern New Hampshire will generally be fine. There is plenty of rural farmland up there with people producing things at least half the year. Manchester, NH, on the other hand, will not be so good. Nashua, NH as well I can imagine having some serious problems because of its proximity to Boston. Anywhere from Concord north should be fine. 
> 
> The real question newyearsrev, is whether you think your wife could get a job in NH. Scour the job market and see what you can find. Note that NH is more affluent than the average state and has a much lower unemployment rate. The situation in Texas isn't as rosy as Rick Perry and the media make it seem. I would look into one of the many suburbs NH has for a compromise. In a SHTF scenario, you are removed from the big cities, but at the same time, you are close enough to them that your wife could probably find a job. Good luck in your search!


My wife is a registered nurse so any government hospital will do for now (for her), I am self employeed (and garden full time fruits/veggies/meds) so I can go anywhere. I see her getting an RN job far higher in NH than Montana or Texas at the moment.

We won't know until she LOCKS A JOB IN though.

I guess on teh scenarios though, if shtf it doesn't matter the state but rather being prepared OR not. With montana and nh we can run to canada if need be but texas would leave us too close to the mexican border for my liking and in a shtf scenario, that is NOT where I want to be (personally too damn hot).

I guess it is new hampshire or montana then. I want to end up homesteading in the end however, allow my wife to barter nursing skills for others around us and what they might have to offer. I  want to barter my online and gardening services with others and go more that route, a local economy not regulated or really focused on FRN's with that I see NH and the FSP members being valuable unlike montana.

----------


## Acala

> My wife is a registered nurse so any government hospital will do for now (for her), I am self employeed (and garden full time fruits/veggies/meds) so I can go anywhere. I see her getting an RN job far higher in NH than Montana or Texas at the moment.
> 
> We won't know until she LOCKS A JOB IN though.
> 
> I guess on teh scenarios though, if shtf it doesn't matter the state but rather being prepared OR not. With montana and nh we can run to canada if need be but texas would leave us too close to the mexican border for my liking and in a shtf scenario, that is NOT where I want to be (personally too damn hot).
> 
> I guess it is new hampshire or montana then. I want to end up homesteading in the end however, allow my wife to barter nursing skills for others around us and what they might have to offer. I  want to barter my online and gardening services with others and go more that route, a local economy not regulated or really focused on FRN's with that I see NH and the FSP members being valuable unlike montana.


You both have good Big Reset job skills.  Congratulations!

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

That is exactly what I was thinking.

I can teach people how to feed themselves and my wife can help keep them alive otherwise  seems like the perfect team!

----------


## TCE

+Rep! Hope the move works out for you!

----------


## Karsten

I'm moving to tahoe.  Hiking, gambling, and the Bunny Ranch is just a short drive.  We're all looking for different kinds of freedom.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire has the 2nds lowest average check engine light labor repair costs.

Lowest Average Check Engine Light Labor Repair Costs by State – 2011
(Source: CarMD.com Corp., CarMD® Vehicle Health Index™)

Ranking State Labor
1 	Vermont 	$98.90
2 	New Hampshire 	$101.19
3 	Massachusetts 	$104.78
4 	Maryland 	$106.52
5 	Indiana 	$107.85
46 	California 	$130.54
47 	Montana 	$136.00
48 	Utah  	$138.21
49 	Wyoming 	$141.48
50 	Colorado 	$143.17


New Hampshire has the 5th lowest average check engine light overall car repair cost. NH is sandwiched between the 2nd lowest average cost state and the 8th lowest average cost state.  

Lowest Average Check Engine Light Total Car Repair Costs by State – 2011
(Source: CarMD.com Corp., CarMD® Vehicle Health Index™)
http://corp.carmd.com/Page/Detail/214?subId=215

Ranking    State     Labor         Parts       Total Bill
1 	Indiana 	$107.85 	$176.10 	$283.95
2 	Maine 	$113.65 	$175.91 	$289.56
3 	Wisconsin 	$108.95 	$180.95 	$289.90
4 	Iowa 	       $112.59 	$177.32 	$289.91
5 	New Hampshire $101.19 $191.47 	$292.66
46 	Arizona 	$129.18 	$233.47 	$362.65
47 	Montana 	$136.00 	$228.29 	$364.29
48 	California 	$130.54 	$237.32 	$367.86
49	Utah 	        $138.21 	$240.33 	$378.54
50 	Wyoming 	$141.48 	$247.70 	$389.18





> Other Key Findings:
> The top five states with the highest car repair costs are from the West, including Wyoming, Utah, California, Montana and Arizona.       This can partially be attributed to higher amounts of airborne dust. By putting off replacing air filters in western states, vehicle owners put their vehicles’ mass air flow sensors at risk. On average, this is a $400 repair.
> 
> Three of five states with the lowest car repair costs are from the Midwest, including: Indiana, Wisconsin and Iowa. Rounding out the most affordable states for auto repair are Maine and New Hampshire from the Northeastern U.S.


Boston.com had an article about this.

----------


## coastie

Two reasons I won't go:

1. Was born there(portsmouth/Pease AFB), then, by coincidence, stationed there 25 yrs later. Been there done that. A little over rated, IMO...(I was harassed by the cops several times while stationed there, didn't feel very"free" to me.)

2. Too damn cold for MOST of the year. It was 40 degrees and raining when I left my ship May 20, 2005. It was 85 and sunny when I arrived in Florida 24 hours later. Now that's what I'm talking about.

----------


## groverblue

New Hampshire is a joke.  They should change their motto from "Live Free or Die" to "Do What We're Told Because We're Bitches".  They had chances in 2008 and 2012 to prove they are really the "Live Free or Die" state, but now it's clear they are nothing but punks.  $#@! New Hampshire.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> New Hampshire is a joke.


I agree!  I was recently elected in NH and my entire campaign only cost me $2.  It is pathetic how easy it is for a pro-liberty activist to get elected in NH.




> They should change their motto from "Live Free or Die" to "Do What We're Told Because We're Bitches".  They had chances in 2008 and 2012 to prove they are really the "Live Free or Die" state, but now it's clear they are nothing but punks.  $#@! New Hampshire.


NH is the freest state in the county.  It was rated so in both the 2011 study and the 2009 study.

If you look at the 2008 or 2010 elections, you will notice that NH elected more pro-liberty candidates than any other state did.  I am certain that history will repeat itself and in November 2012, more pro-liberty candidates will be elected in NH than any other state.

If you look at the 2012 election, you will notice that Ron Paul did best in NH.  In 2008, you could argue that Ron Paul did the best in NH considering various factors but it is also easy to argue against that case.  He did raise the most money per capita from NH in 2008, from what I understand.  In fact, my understanding is that Ron Paul may have not even ran for President a 2nd time if he didn't raise certain money in NH at a fundraiser I attended in 2007.

I don't know if you realize this but last year a Moderator of this forum moved to New Hampshire as part of the Free State Project and this year another Moderator of this forum moved to New Hampshire.  In fact, these Moderators didn't just move to NH, they brought other pro-liberty activists with them to NH.  Thank you Moderators

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> We are about to make a move and are deciding between Montana, Texas and New Hampshire.
> 
> They each have their own perks but as this expands I see all 3 of those being apart of this anyways SO maybe I can focus on getting land in each.
> 
> In long term goals which 5 states to do you see us "taking back" or higher priority? Odds are some were close to NH when you were choosing.
> 
> We are looking to move SOMEWHERE away from CALIFORNIA in the next 6 months to a year.
> 
> I work for myself and my wife is a new RN, hows the medical field in NH? I know that is for sure hit n miss in Montana but texas still has decent jobs for nurses.
> ...


You have two dynamics at play here.  You have the liberty movement as a whole and states where Paul supporters are gaining a political foothold.  It's hard to say how long it will take to take these states back.  States like the Dakotas and Montana already have a libertarian streak and distrust of government ingrained in them.  Of course Maine and NH also have a bit of that streak as well, but there are also enormous amounts of liberals and independents in those states which skews things slightly.  In any SHTF scenario I would dread living on the east coast.  I think you're essential toast due to the population density and chances for civil unrest are much greater.  Smaller states you get more of a sense of community so cohesion would last longer or endure.  

I think our top states go something like this:

New Hampshire

Iowa

Maine

North Dakota

South Dakota

Alaska

Minnesota

Montana

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Have you seen this film yet?

----------


## Keith and stuff

Most people around here are well aware that New Hampshire is the most important state when it comes to Presidential primaries.  Heck, NH is the state which popularized the whole primary process.  Presidential candidates used to get selected in smoke filled rooms where the people had no say in the process.

According to Nate Silver, individual voters in NH are extremely important when in comes to the general election.  In fact, a vote in the general election in NH is worth about 74 or more votes in most states according to the prediction.

This information comes from Nate Silver and is shown here http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes...r/nate-silver/.  The info is accurate as of today, 6/26.

Return on Investment Index
The relative likelihood that an individual voter would determine the Electoral College winner.
1 Va. 9.5
2 Nev. 8.8
3 N.H. 7.4
4 Iowa 6.8
5 Colo. 5.7
14 Del. 0.1 
15 Minn. 0.1
...

Edit, this information changes frequently.  For example, as of right now on 6/29, the numbers are as follow:
Return on Investment Index
The relative likelihood that an individual voter would determine the Electoral College winner.
1 NH 8.0
2 NV 7.6
3 OH 6.6
4 VA 5.5
5 IA 5.1
6 CO 4.5
15 MN 0.2

----------


## TCE

> You have two dynamics at play here.  You have the liberty movement as a whole and states where Paul supporters are gaining a political foothold.  It's hard to say how long it will take to take these states back.  States like the Dakotas and Montana already have a libertarian streak and distrust of government ingrained in them.  Of course Maine and NH also have a bit of that streak as well, but there are also enormous amounts of liberals and independents in those states which skews things slightly.  In any SHTF scenario I would dread living on the east coast.  I think you're essential toast due to the population density and chances for civil unrest are much greater.  Smaller states you get more of a sense of community so cohesion would last longer or endure.  
> 
> I think our top states go something like this:
> 
> New Hampshire
> 
> Iowa
> 
> Maine
> ...


My list would be: New Hampshire, Wyoming (very reasonable population and was the runner-up for the Free State Project http://freestateproject.org/news/releases/nhrelease.php), Montana, North Dakota (smaller population than South Dakota), SD, and then Alaska, but that's another story for another day.

As far as your east coast in a shtf scenario goes, the response by cheapseats notwithstanding, northern New Hampshire is not exactly a population density nightmare. I refuse to believe people in a shtf scenario will flock to the country where it is wide open and there is plenty of space to die in the middle of nowhere. People flock to the cities to riot. Washington D.C. will be the last place on earth you want to be. If shtf is a serious concern, Northern New Hampshire is where you want to be if that is where you are headed. If it a serious, serious concern, go for Montana or North Dakota.

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH beaches rated #2 in Beach water quality according to the Natural Resources Defense Council. 30 states have ocean or great lakes beaches. Of those states, 2 of the 12 5 star rated beaches are in NH.




> Amy Bassett, spokesman for the [New Hampshire] state Division of Parks and Recreation, said she wasn't surprised by the latest ratings for the two beaches. “Hampton Beach and Wallis Sands [State Beach] have been on that list for several years,” she said.
> 
> The 5-star rating is good for New Hampshire's beach business, according to B.J. “Doc” Noel, president of the Hampton Area Chamber of Commerce.
> 
> “It obviously adds another dimension to the quality of the area,” he said. “In today's environment, with respect to health issues, families feel comfortable and they feel safe in the water.”
> 
> The picture wasn't so rosy at other beaches across the country. The report said that last year the nation's beaches saw the third-highest number of closing and advisory days issued in 22 years, raising concerns about stormwater runoff, sewage pollution and other contaminants from humans and animal waste that can make swimmers ill.


http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...RE03/706289981

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> My list would be: New Hampshire, Wyoming (very reasonable population and was the runner-up for the Free State Project http://freestateproject.org/news/releases/nhrelease.php), Montana, North Dakota (smaller population than South Dakota), SD, and then Alaska, but that's another story for another day.
> 
> As far as your east coast in a shtf scenario goes, the response by cheapseats notwithstanding, northern New Hampshire is not exactly a population density nightmare. I refuse to believe people in a shtf scenario will flock to the country where it is wide open and there is plenty of space to die in the middle of nowhere. People flock to the cities to riot. Washington D.C. will be the last place on earth you want to be. If shtf is a serious concern, Northern New Hampshire is where you want to be if that is where you are headed. If it a serious, serious concern, go for Montana or North Dakota.


Wyoming is very sparsely populated, but I didn't include it because I've heard next to nothing from that state as far as liberty activism goes.  You'd literally have to start at nothing there, whereas other states you could get plugged into something productive fairly quickly.

----------


## matt0611

How does the property tax work in New Hampshire? If one were to move there where are some good places to look into?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> How does the property tax work in New Hampshire? If one were to move there where are some good places to look into?


Normally, there is the town property tax (decided by voters in full day town meetings), the county property tax (decided by the state reps in the county), school district property tax (decided by the voters in the school district on school budget voting day) and state school property tax (decided by the state government).

I am single so I rent a room.  Renting a room is typically $325 - $450 per month in NH plus maybe a share of some utilities for newbies and $250 - $400 per month plus maybe a share of some utilities if you have lived in NH for a few years and have made several connections.  That, of course, includes property taxes.

The town property tax varies from really high in towns where people want lots of government services to very low or zero in towns where people want few services or unincorporated extremely rural areas.

The county property taxes tend to be lower in the rural and conservative leaning counties.  All of the state reps in a particular county have a say in county property taxes.  While all counties have property taxes, some of the unincorporated extremely rural areas in Coos County don't have to pay them.

School district property taxes are decided by how much the voters in a district decide to spend on school budget day.  Typically, the more students per district as a percentage of the population, the higher the school district property taxes.  So, for example, the towns in the mountains and Lake Region tend to have less kids so they have lower school district property taxes or in extreme cases, none at all.  That isn't true for the largest city in NH; though, as the people of Manchester purposely spend very little on schools compared to other cities and many towns in NH. 

The state school property tax was created in response to a NH Supreme Court decision which said that the state government has to help fund government education in NH.  It tends to be low and is a scheme where taxes are collected locally via property taxes and slightly redistributed and sent to local school districts to spend.

A few very rural parts of NH don't have property taxes.  However, very few people choose to live in these places as the government roads are few and far between and if people want government services, they often have to contract for them with near-by town governments.  You want power?  Make it yourself.  You want water?  Dig a well.

Many of the towns in the North County and the Lakes Region have low property taxes (rates and average bills).  A few communities in other parts of NH, such as the the Seacoast tend to have low rates but in some of the communities the average home price tends to be high.  Generally, people pay higher property tax bills in college towns, towns which border college towns, in the Seacoast and suburban areas near MA and in the suburbs of Manchester and Nashua.

If you want to have lower property taxes bills, your best bets are multi-unit buildings, very low prices homes, very low priced homes in town where the average price of a home is high, avoiding college towns, in the North County or in the Lakes Region.

Perhaps the freest town in the US is Grafton but it does have property taxes.  People in Seabook pay the lowest average property tax bills in the Seacoast of NH.  Of the larger cities in NH (25,000+), people pay the lowest average property taxes in Manchester and Rochester.

Good places to look into?  It depends on what you want.  I know people that move up from MA.  Some of them start out by keeping their job in MA and moving to a town in NH near the NH/MA border such as Salem, Derry or Nashua.  For a single mover coming from a far away state, I recommend renting a room in someone's house or apartment for a few months in Manchester, Dover, Keene, Nashua, Salem, Derry, Rochester, Portsmouth, Concord or somewhere near one of those places and looking for a job and place to live.

Shem could likely give you some advice on southeastern NH as he knows several recent movers to various towns in southeastern NH.

----------


## Keith and stuff

41% of the US and state legislators who endorsed Ron Paul are New Hampshire legislators. 13% of the legislators are from Maine if you don't count State Representative Ryan Harmon's endorsement and 14% are from Maine if you do count his endorsement. Rep Harmon originally endorsed Ron Paul but then changed his mind and endorsed Mitt Romney. 

The highest ranking legislator to endorse Ron Paul was Senator Rand Paul. 

Out of the 5 early states of IA, NH, SC, FL and NV, 80% of the endorsements came from NH legislators. 

According to Wikipedia, all 3 of the legislator who endorsed Gary Johnson are also New Hampshire legislators.

http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...lendorsements/

----------


## Keith and stuff

A much larger percentage of the total state population voted for Ron Paul in New Hampshire in 2012 than in most other states.  NH did this despite not having an open primary where all voters are allowed to vote in a Republican primary.  In NH, only Republican and undeclared voters could vote in the Republican primary.  In the 7 next best states (VT, MT, SC, WI, IN, VA, MI) all voters (even Democrats) were allowed to vote in the Republican primary.  Lots and lots of Democrats did vote in Republican primaries.  

In fact, the next highest state in the same category as NH was NC where 1.1% of the population voted for Ron Paul.  Ron Paul received about 4 times as many votes as a percentage of the state population in NH as he did NC did.

Percentage of total state population voting for Ron Paul in the 2012 Republican Primaries or Republican Caucuses, ranked highest to lowest (and the 2008 percentage):
1. New Hampshire 4.3% 
2. Vermont 2.4% 
3. Montana 2% 
4. South Carolina 1.7%
5. Wisconsin 1.5% 
46. Maine 0.2%
47. Hawaii 0.1% 
48. New York 0.1% 
49. Kansas 0.1% 
50. Wyoming 0.1%


Percentage of total state population voting for Ron Paul in the Republican Primary or Republican Caucus, ranked highest to lowest by color:
Red 5% to 3% (NH)
Orange 2.9% to 2% (VT MT)
Yellow 1.9% to 1% (SC WI IN VA MI NC OH NE)
Light Green 0.9% to 0.5% (OR IA PA SC TN OK AR TX IL WV AL FL GA AZ MA KY ID MO NM)
Green less than 0.5% (ND AK MS CA MD UT DE RI NJ MN LA NV CT WA CO ME HI NY KS WY)

----------


## WilliamShrugged

Well I am moving out of Idaho in about 2 months. Idaho is nice in parts but i lived in Nevada before and enjoy the freedom of not paying a state income tax. My plan is to stay with family in TX. Save up, maybe go to school, then move. I will gladly say that I will move to NH in my life. When? Soon I hope. What bothers me is that i don't feel people are moving there. I mean in six months on the FSP site i think like only 40 people moved there. I know many are like myself and planning. I just would like to see things explode there ya know? Maybe im just tired of the lack of freedom every State i live in has (and i have lived in Cali, TX, ID, NV).

----------


## Keith and stuff

While I was at Porcfest a guy came up to me and we started talking about the NH Advantage.  He mentioned that he was really excited that an open source bill passed.  He said it was big news and that NH had the best state government open source law in the US.  I think he said he heard about it from reddit or slashdot.

I looked into it and sure enough...

New Hampshire has the best state government open source and open data law in the country.

Ron Paul endorsing Rep. Seth Cohn, the main sponsor of HB418, said "this will be the FIRST Open Source and Open Data bill in any of the 50 states" before the bill passed.  Philip Ashlock, the open government program manager at OpenPlans, said "I'm pretty sure the NH law is the best (particularly on definitions)."

If this information confuses you, don't worry.  Kitware made an excellent post about the new law and what it means.  Here is a video of the New Hampshire CIO Bill Rogers explaining the new law.  Learn more about open government data.




> AMENDED ANALYSIS
> This bill requires state agencies to consider open source software when acquiring software and promotes the use of open data formats by state agencies. This bill also directs the commissioner of information technology to develop a statewide information policy based on principles of open government data.





> 5:1 Statement of Purpose and Findings.
> 
> I. The general court finds that:
> 
> (a) The cost of obtaining software for the state’s computer systems has become a significant expense to the state;
> 
> (b) The personnel costs of maintaining the software on the state’s computers has also become a significant expense to the state;
> 
> (c) It is necessary for the functioning of the state that computer data owned by the state be permanently available to the state throughout its useful life;
> ...


http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legi...12/HB0418.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

I just talked to the main sponsor of HB418.  He told me that the Governor of Oklahoma heard about the great law and decided that she liked it so much, she wanted to improve OK by passing a similar law there.  A bare bones version of the NH law was added to a bill in OK and that bill was signed into law.  

IMO, that's partly what the FSP is about.  It is about creating freedom for the world by concentrating the top liberty activists into one state where they can prove that freedom works.  Now, OK is better because of the FSP!




> New Hampshire passing an open source/open data bill has begun to have an
> influence on other states jumping onto the bandwagon...
> NH's law: http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legi...12/HB0418.html
> 
> See the below....
> 
> Is your state next?  If not, why not?  Have you approach someone and
> asked for them to introduce similar legislation yet?
> 
> Seth





> FYI,  Representative Cohn,
> 
> I was told today by the CIO for the State of Oklahoma that when the
> Governor of Oklahoma heard about NHs Open Source/Open Data law she
> immediately had it added into a bill and now its law. The value of the
> law is ground breaking.  Thank you for sponsoring HB 418.
> 
> Bill Rogers
> Commissioner, Dept of Information Technology
> Chief Information Officer, State of New Hampshire


http://groups.google.com/group/sunli...67fba629c88ed3

----------


## Keith and stuff

Again, New Hampshire has the highest beer consumption in the US
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...ion-in-the-us/

Once again, the Beer Institute says that New Hampshire has the highest beer consumption in the US.  This isn’t something new as NH has topped the list since 2009.

Why does NH continue to top this list?  People in NH like to drink and, the fact that beer costs less in NH than in the states near NH are two obvious reasons.  A 3rd reason might be the large amount of high-quality craft breweries in NH and the surrounding states.

Beer shipments/consumption as measured by gallons per person 21 years and older:
http://beerinstitute.org/BeerInstitu...0to%202011.pdf
1. NH 43
2. ND 42.2
3. MT 40.6
4. SD 38
5. NV 36.5

45. MD 23.3
46. NJ 22.3
47. NY 22.2
49. CT 21.8
50. UT 19.2




Read the rest of the blog post, http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...ion-in-the-us/

One possibility I never addressed in the blog post is the possibility that there is a more socially tolerant culture for people in certain states to drink beer, even if it below the legal age.  Perhaps it is in NH when compared to UT.  I would think so but I don't know and am not sure how to measure the factor so I left it out of the blog post.

----------


## farreri

> Again, New Hampshire has the highest beer consumption in the US
> http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...ion-in-the-us/


Are the beer companies big contributors to the governor?  Would explain why he's been so anti-marijuana.  Don't want the competition.

----------


## TCE

And what of this New Hampshire Liquor Commission? http://www.nh.gov/liquor/index.shtml It seems incredibly random and misplaced. I understand its purpose, to stop people from skirting the taxes from surrounding states, but was it really necessary to create a whole government agency?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> And what of this New Hampshire Liquor Commission? http://www.nh.gov/liquor/index.shtml It seems incredibly random and misplaced. I understand its purpose, to stop people from skirting the taxes from surrounding states, but was it really necessary to create a whole government agency?


Is there a state without a liquor commission?  The purpose of the liquor commission in all of the states is for the state to control alcohol.  Unfortunately, NH is one of the more highly regulated when it comes to alcohol, although, that changed recently as several deregulation bills passed over the last few years.  We still have more to do!  It is worth noting that NH has both the lowest alcohol taxes and the least expensive alcohol in the country.  Oddly enough, the other state without a broad based personal income or sales tax, AK, has the highest alcohol taxes and the most expensive alcohol in the US.

2009 deregulation progress
http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bill...llnumber=HB392

2011 deregulation progress
http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bill...llnumber=sb120
http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bill...llnumber=HB276
http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bill...llnumber=HB262

2012 deregulation progress
http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bill...lnumber=hb1208
http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bill...llnumber=HB171

----------


## PierzStyx

#44 is nothing to be proud about. "	New Hampshire was the first state to adopt same-sex union legislation without a challenge to existing law. Marriage between two adults, regardless of gender, is now legal in New Hampshire." Government control and regulation of homosexual relationships through "marriage laws" is the opposite of liberty. The argument that because heterosexuals get benefits that homosexuals do isn't convincing either. Welfare gives people on it benefits those on it do not receive. But the way to "fix" welfare isn't to put everyone not on to it on it, it is to get rid of welfare altogether. Same thing with "gay marriage." The solution is to get government out of heterosexual marriage, not expand it.

Still, overall NH is excellent.

----------


## PierzStyx

So "New Hampshire is ranked 1st for health care quality." Anyone able to explain NH's healthcare policy?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> The solution is to get government out of heterosexual marriage, not expand it.


I support getting the government out of marriage!  There has been both more talk and more action to do that in NH than in any other state.   Feel free to consider NH the best in 2 additional categories

----------


## Suzu

> Don't forget NV for those that object to snow.


 And who object to rain, and green grass, and trees.

----------


## Suzu

> NH beaches rated #2 in Beach water quality according to the Natural Resources Defense Council. 30 states have ocean or great lakes beaches. Of those states, 2 of the 12 5 star rated beaches are in NH.


Great, but what good is a nice beach if the water's too damned cold to swim? I lived in Mass. going to school and spent my share of time at the beaches north of Boston. All I can say is BRRRRRRR.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> And who object to rain, and green grass, and trees.


Agreed. I don't see why anyone would want to moved to NV over Montana, Idaho, New Hampshire. Water rights are a bitch now, just think when $#@! hits the floor. Plus have the state is government land. The state is having a locust effect from Californians and Vegas/Henderson pretty much dictates the entire state. The only politician there worth anything is Dean Heller.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> http://www.freestateproject.org/file...Move-to-NH.pdf
> 
> With over 8,000 members already signed up, there is little argument against this cause.  In fact the only good argument is the cold weather.  
> 
> But that will be taken care of soon enough.  Until we take over more regions, just how Liberty-minded are you?
> 
> 
> www.freestateproject.org


As Americans, we should always believe that there exists no argument against the natural law our Founders declared in The Declaration of Indepedence.  Here is the legal argument:
1).  Our Founders divorced us rightfully from tyranny by establishing a natural law within The Declaration of Independence.  
2)  Our Founders then remarried us as a new nation by establishing a more perfect Union within the U.S. Consitution.
3)  The former divorce from tyranny must be considered, legally speaking, when determining guidelines in the new marriage between the disadavantage people and the necessary tyranny over them, or in regards to the question of just what is a more perfect Union.  
Therefore, the natural law within The Declaration of Independence must take precedence over the U.S. Constitution.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> Agreed. I don't see why anyone would want to moved to NV over Montana, Idaho, New Hampshire. Water rights are a bitch now, just think when $#@! hits the floor. Plus have the state is government land. The state is having a locust effect from Californians and Vegas/Henderson pretty much dictates the entire state. The only politician there worth anything is Dean Heller.


A political system on the Federal level is the same as an economic system.  We often use the wrong terms when describing the relationship between the Federal government and the fifty United States.  Each state should be considered a nation.  Therefore, to avoid tyranny, the best a national economy can be is a competing state economy.  On the Federal level, we operate not on the national level, but as a Democratic Republic.  In other words, as it should be considered a necessary evil or tyranny, there should be, at best, a limited economy on the Federal level.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> A political system on the Federal level is the same as an economic system.  We often use the wrong terms when describing the relationship between the Federal government and the fifty United States.  Each state should be considered a nation.  Therefore, to avoid tyranny, the best a national economy can be is a competing state economy.  On the Federal level, we operate not on the national level, but as a Democratic Republic.  In other words, as it should be considered a necessary evil or tyranny, there should be, at best, a limited economy on the Federal level.


Okay??? And what makes Nevada a better necessary evil in dealing with over the States i mentioned? Have you dealt with the water issues in that state? Why move to a state that is on the losing end of liberty. NH is making progress. Nevada over the last 10 is not.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Great, but what good is a nice beach if the water's too damned cold to swim? I lived in Mass. going to school and spent my share of time at the beaches north of Boston. All I can say is BRRRRRRR.


Cold?  That is a personal preference thing.  My guess is that more than 1/2 the people at some of the NH Beaches (such as Hampton Beach) from time to time are people who drove up from MA to enjoy the lovely NH beaches.  I don't find the water cold on many of the summer day, and I'm from the South originally.  In fact, I also go to beaches in Maine (because they are a lot less crowded and parking is easier at some of them compared to some of the beaches in NH) and love it.  If you get cold though, just put on a wet suit, it isn't very hard.  Some people also think the beach water is cold in California and you will notice people in wet suits there, also.

There are plenty of beaches that aren't on the ocean in NH.  The beaches on the lakes and ponds tend to be noticeably warmer and a lot of fun.  Heck, there is even an indoor water park located in northern NH that is open in the winter!
http://www.kahunalaguna.com/


There is also a mini indoor water park open year round in northern NH.  http://www.hamptonnorthconwayhotel.com/water-park.php


And there are 5 outdoor water parks in NH which have warm water in the summer.

Then there is the year round indoor/outdoor CoCo Key Water Resort located in MA, 22 miles south of the NH border.


There are also plenty of seasonal outdoor water parks in MA including CoCo Key Fitchburg, located 14 miles from the NH border.  Heck, the largest water park in New England, Six Flags Hurricane Harbor, is located just an hour south of NH. http://www.sixflags.com/newEngland/r...kOverview.aspx

----------


## seyferjm

I'm still considering a move to NH. My biggest concern is work, as I will be graduating with a degree in history next year and don't have anything lined up  yet. Grad school is something I will be considering, but I'm unsure of what to do (maybe UNH?) My parents want me to look into teaching, how is the market for teaching jobs in NH?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I'm still considering a move to NH. My biggest concern is work, as I will be graduating with a degree in history next year and don't have anything lined up  yet. Grad school is something I will be considering, but I'm unsure of what to do (maybe UNH?) My parents want me to look into teaching, how is the market for teaching jobs in NH?


The market for teaching jobs isn't fantastic in NH.  However, you still have 2-3 years of school.  If you finish school in NH or MA, you will likely be sufficiently networked into the area to land a job not too long after you finish school.  MA is perhaps the major center for colleges in the US.  If your grades are great, you should consider applying for full a scholarship at a couple dozen colleges in MA. 

Teaching pay is more in VT and MA than in NH.  You could always broaden your job search to those states.

A Ron Paul supporter on the Nashua School Board just shared this link on FB.  It might give some incite into possible government school related jobs in the 2nd largest city in NH.  




> The district still has about 30 vacancies to fill with less than two months to go, including nine in the elementary schools, eight in the middle schools, and 13-15 in the high schools, O’Gara said.


http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/news/...g-to-fill.html

----------


## seyferjm

Teaching isn't my first choice TBH, its what the parents want. Personally, I want to be a lawyer and get involved in local-level government. I cannot stand Ohio so there is no way I'm staying here long-term. I obviously have a lot to think about if I would make the move eventually, so I's like to know more about the job market.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Teaching isn't my first choice TBH, its what the parents want. Personally, I want to be a lawyer and get involved in local-level government. I cannot stand Ohio so there is no way I'm staying here long-term. I obviously have a lot to think about if I would make the move eventually, so I's like to know more about the job market.


We could use additional pro-liberty lawyers in NH!  Heck, HB 146, the fully informed jury bill, would not have passed the NH House or the NH Senate without the help of several pro-liberty lawyers.  The UNH law school is in Concord but there are plenty of other law schools all over the county if you decide not to go to that school.

At least 3 practicing lawyers have moved up to NH as part of the FSP.  We have a great deal of resources to help you find a job whether you want to be a teacher, lawyer or something else  

Truth is, I might even have a history degree myself.  The rumor is, if I did have a history degree, I am not using it

----------


## fisharmor

Ok, Keith, sell me on this.
I really, really like Virginia.
But I really want a motorcycle.
The wife says not as long as we live in the DC area.
I like sex more than motorcycles, so that's the end of that argument.
If I move to the boonies of Virginia, I'm giving up multiculturalism, and I've decided I like that a lot.
I work with people from all over the world, I get to go out and eat things on a lark at lunch that people in southern VA have never heard of.

Here's my question.
If I move to NH, will I be able to find an asian market where I can buy maki-length surimi sticks?
If so, where?
(If it's in a place where I can get a 3/2 and a couple acres for <200k, then it's a pretty done deal.)

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Fisharmor,

Just buy all your food online!

I don't know what New Hampshire has, but in southern NH you're awfully close to Boston which has all that food variety of course.

----------


## fisharmor

Something about having fish mailed to me doesn't add up.....

----------


## rhelwig

> Here's my question.
> If I move to NH, will I be able to find an asian market where I can buy maki-length surimi sticks?
> If so, where?
> (If it's in a place where I can get a 3/2 and a couple acres for <200k, then it's a pretty done deal.)


Yay! That shouldn't be a problem.

I'll bet the Asian market on Maple near South Willow in Manchester has it. They're not a huge store, but they're pretty big for an all Asian store. They have a big fish counter with all kinds of seafood, and lots of vegetables I've never heard of.

And I think you can find a place meeting your requirements within a 20-30 minute drive from Manch.

Edit: Saigon Asian Market

----------


## LukeP

Not to be negative on this but I recently moved to NH briefly. Although I didn't really connect with the Liberty movement much, I really encourage people to exercise caution when considering making this move. Given there are a lot of crappy places to live which might make NH an easy choice. The enthusiasm of Liberty and inroads made by supports there is commendable. But overall quality of living needs an honest assessment. The population is very small and the majority are not Liberty supporters. I don't hate the place but was happy to leave it recently and suggest one picks a state to live primarily based on comfort and standard of living. If you are miserable you won't give a damn about politics, IMO.

----------


## specsaregood

> I don't hate the place but was happy to leave it recently and suggest one picks a state to live primarily based on comfort and standard of living. If you are miserable you won't give a damn about politics, IMO.


To better assess what you mean; please define "comfort" and "standard of living"?  And which state(s) do you suggest are better in that respect?

----------


## spacehabitats

#102 - So all of the liberty-minded people can sit on a reservation while the rest of the country goes to Hell.
#103 - So we won't have to do all of the hard and sometimes nauseating work of mingling with, educating, and awakening other Americans.
#104 - So we can replicate the great political successes of the hippie communes of the 60's and 70's.
#105 - So we can sit around and tell each other how smart we are.
#106 - So the original residents of New Hampshire can fear and resent a big influx of "outsiders" trying to hijack their state.

----------


## matt0611

> Not to be negative on this but I recently moved to NH briefly. Although I didn't really connect with the Liberty movement much, I really encourage people to exercise caution when considering making this move. Given there are a lot of crappy places to live which might make NH an easy choice. The enthusiasm of Liberty and inroads made by supports there is commendable. But overall quality of living needs an honest assessment. The population is very small and the majority are not Liberty supporters. I don't hate the place but was happy to leave it recently and suggest one picks a state to live primarily based on comfort and standard of living. If you are miserable you won't give a damn about politics, IMO.


Why is it bad that it has a low population? Some people like that. Its also easy to change as opposed to larger and more populous states. 

And of course "the majority are not liberty supporters", if they were, Ron would have won New Hampshire.

Do you know somewhere where the majority _are_ liberty supporters?

----------


## matt0611

> #102 - So all of the liberty-minded people can sit on a reservation while the rest of the country goes to Hell.
> #103 - So we won't have to do all of the hard and sometimes nauseating work of mingling with, educating, and awakening other Americans.
> #104 - So we can replicate the great political successes of the hippie communes of the 60's and 70's.
> #105 - So we can sit around and tell each other how smart we are.
> #106 - So the original residents of New Hampshire can fear and resent a big influx of "outsiders" trying to hijack their state.


On #102: What's your alternative? Keep the liberty minded people spread out while the entire country goes to hell? At least if they concentrated they can make a difference in one state.

On #103: Uh, you can still mingle with other people in New Hampshire, there's only like 1000 free staters and they're not all in one place. 

On #104: Except that they want to effect the politics in the state and interact with the other people there and not simply set up some kind of separate society / isolationist commune.

On #105: Same thing as #103. There's something wrong with getting together with like-minded people? That's how organization is done in a free society. 

What's with the hostile attitude?

----------


## specsaregood

> What's with the hostile attitude?


Yeah, that came across really douchey didn't it.

----------


## osan

> Big things are about to happen in New Hampshire.


Been hearing that for years now.  Keep plugging away at it.  Worth the try.

BTW, the site has me has having pledged in '04.  I pledged way back - one of the early adopters, do to speak.  What is up with that?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> #102 - So all of the liberty-minded people can sit on a reservation while the rest of the country goes to Hell.


I see why someone could think that, but the opposite is true for me.  I beleive that liberty decreases in most of the world every year and has been doing so most years for decades.  Out of all of the ways to change that, I see the FSP as the best way to change that.  The idea is to create a free state, prove to the world that liberty works, and inspire the rest of the world to at least consider liberty.  It is already working.  Other state governments are copying the reforms we put in place in NH.  Liberty activists in other states are copying our creations such as a phone number if people need help, a winter Liberty Forum event, a summer camping festival event and a legislative liberty rating scorecard.




> #103 - So we won't have to do all of the hard and sometimes nauseating work of mingling with, educating, and awakening other Americans.


Someone may choose to do or not do that anywhere.  The people moving to NH tend to be some of the most dedicated liberty activists in the world.  Some of us are full time liberty activists who spend up to 70 hours or so a week doing liberty activism.  However, people only able to do a few hours per week of liberty activism are also welcome to join and move to NH.  It takes all types 




> #104 - So we can replicate the great political successes of the hippie communes of the 60's and 70's.


There was some research into what happened in VT.  VT used to be one of the most conservative states in the US.  Lots of people from NY and other places with leftist leanings moved to VT.  Now look at it.  In case you weren't aware, Mercatus ranked VT as the #2 freest state in the US for personal freedom.  http://mercatus.org/freedom-in-the-50-states/VT  There is nothing wrong with studying non-violent strategies used by other activists groups throughout the world.  




> #105 - So we can sit around and tell each other how smart we are.


That is one of the main uses of internet forums.  A lot of the people who take the time to move to NH, are move of what you would call doers.  Most of us tend to try to be the positive change we want to see in the world, not just sit on the internet and talk about it.  Different people take different strategies.  Some people write for the existing newspapers.  Some people start new newspapers.  Some people create radio shows.  Some people create podcasts.  Some people create TV shows.  Some people help with existing TV shows.  Some people create blogs.  Some people help with existing blogs.  Some people run for office and get elected.  Some people help pro-liberty people get elected or reelected.  Some people create pro-liberty lobbyist groups.  Some people work for already existing groups.  Many people do a large variety of activism.




> #106 - So the original residents of New Hampshire can fear and resent a big influx of "outsiders" trying to hijack their state.


In NH, around 60% of the population was born somewhere else.  Around 25% of NH state legislators were born in MA.  NH has been the traditional haven where people from New England who fill oppressed have moved to since the puritan times when Quakers were killed for being Quakers in MA.  Many people, over 100s of years, have left NH because there was too much liberty in NH for them.

As for hijacking, that is not at all the case.  Before the FSP folks voted on a state, the governor of New Hampshire joined the FSP as a friend of the FSP and welcomed us here.  The Speaker of the House welcomes us here.  The Senator Majority Leader, a former US Congressman, welcomes us here.  The state paper, the Union Leader welcomes us here and features many articles written by free staters.  The main TV station did a 30 minute documentary on us, welcoming us here.  A former US Senator has spoken at our Liberty Forum event.

I agree that free staters do a large variety of types of activism in NH and some of the activism upsets some people.  It's true!  You cannot control everyone and you cannot please everyone.  Some people in NH hate liberty.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Something about having fish mailed to me doesn't add up.....


 Freeze-dried!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Great, but what good is a nice beach if the water's too damned cold to swim? I lived in Mass. going to school and spent my share of time at the beaches north of Boston. All I can say is BRRRRRRR.


Lake swimming is plenty warm and comfortable in the summer.

Ocean swimming anywhere north of Cape Ann is pretty uncomfortable without a wetsuit.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> #103 - So we won't have to do all of the hard and sometimes nauseating work of mingling with, educating, and awakening other Americans.


LOL.

Yeah, good luck with that, trying to drag 300 million hateful, uncaring and unknowing people to freedom, *that do not want it*.

Like teaching a pig to whistle.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Lake swimming is plenty warm and comfortable in the summer.
> 
> Ocean swimming anywhere north of Cape Ann is pretty uncomfortable without a wetsuit.


Say that to the hundreds of thousands of people at Hampton Beach and Old Orchard Beach every summer   OK, I admit, some of those people don't get in the water.  On the other hand, I've enjoyed Seabrook Beach, Hampton Beach, New Castle Beach, York Harbor Beach and Sand Beach.  It might take some getting used for people used to swimming in Mexico or FL, but the water is fine.  Heck, there are even less sharks 

Seabrook Beach, NH


Hampton Beach, NH http://www.hamptonbeach.org/


New Castle Beach, NH


Old Orchard Beach, ME http://www.oldorchardbeachmaine.com/


York Harbor Beach, ME


Sand Beach, ME

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Say that to the hundreds of thousands of people at Hampton Beach and Old Orchard Beach every summer   OK, I admit, some of those people don't get in the water.  On the other hand, I've enjoyed Seabrook Beach, Hampton Beach, New Castle Beach, York Harbor Beach and Sand Beach.  It might take some getting used for people used to swimming in Mexico or FL, but the water is fine.  Heck, there are even less sharks


LOL - I agree.

Even the moose like it.



That's York Beach.

Now the kids and I go here.

----------


## Keith and stuff

This information compares the breath test refusal rates of drivers.  It should be mentioned that in some states, it is now a bad idea to refuse a breath, urine and blood test.  In some states, if you refuse, the government has the ability to restrain you and take a test, anyway.

Driving Under the Influence: What are “No Refusal” Laws?
Cecil Helton
December 15th 2011
http://www.carinsurance.org/2011/12/...usal-laws-125/



> Refusal rates vary from state to state. Florida Massachusetts and Louisiana have nearly 41 percent of DUI suspects refuse to submit to a breathalyzer test. And some are off the charts, such as New Hampshire. But in a state who’s motto is “live free or die,” it might not come as a surprise that more than 80 percent of DUI suspects refuse to breathe into the plastic tube.


Breath Test Refusal Rates, 2005
The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration looked at the 38 states with records.  State refusal rates varied from 2.4 percent in Delaware to 81 percent in New Hampshire. The average refusal rate was 22.4 percent, and the median refusal rate was 17.4 percent. The weighted mean of the refusal rates based on State populations in 2005 was 20.9 percent.
http://www.nhtsa.gov/DOT/NHTSA/Traff...les/811098.pdf
1. NH 81%
2. TX 47%
3. MA 41%
4. FL 40%
5. LA 39%
5. OH 39%
...
34. ME 7%
35. NE 6%
36. CA 6%
37. VA 3%
38. DE 2%

Breath Test Refusal Rates, 2001
This information is over a year old, which is why I listed the 2005 information first.  Also, this information is just estimates based on looking at a graph with the information.  The information is from 41 states.
http://www.nhtsa.gov/staticfiles/nti/pdf/809876.pdf
1. RI 85%
2. NH 83%
3. MA 47%
4. LA 46%
5. TX 43%
...
37. KY 10%
38. HI 9%
39. ME 8%
40. NE 6%
41. CA 5%

It should be noted that RI changed the law in 2006 to discourage people from refusing.  Even though the law was made stricter and more comprehensive in RI, I don't know if refusal rates dropped in RI.  It is possible that RI still has the highest refusal rate.



> Prior to June 28, 2006, refusing a chemical test carried a lower penalty than a DUI, which resulted in a greater number of citations for chemical test refusals. The significant number of refusals severely limited the availability of BAC data and hindered proper problem identification. On June 28, 2006, Governor Carcieri signed legislation doubling the license suspension for a first offense refusal; criminalizing second and subsequent offenses; increasing fines, imprisonment, and license suspensions; and requiring community service. The intent of the law was to make the choice of chemical test refusal less attractive and increase BAC data.


 http://www.dot.state.ri.us/documents...PP_FFY2012.pdf

----------


## kahless

I would overlook the cold and move there if NH would eliminate property taxes.  Otherwise for me it is just another state to live as a slave to the state and the man.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I would overlook the cold and move there if NH would eliminate property taxes.  Otherwise for me it is just another state to live as a slave to the state and the man.


Done.  There are places in NH without property taxes.  However, as they don't have property taxes, they tend to be in cold, isolated, undesirable places.  In NH, most of the property taxes are set by the people in town meetings.  These places get around that by being in unincorporated areas which are highly undesirable to live in.  That way, there is no town where people are allowed to vote to create government services.  The flip side of that, as is proven in NH, almost no one lives in these places because pretty much no one wants to live in a place without government services.  However, if you are willing, there is land for sale right now.

I'll likely write a blog post about it soon.  Until them, learn the skills to build a road, build a house, put up solar panels, build a truck that can transport natural gas and so on, or save up the money to hire someone else to do it for you

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

> Done.  There are places in NH without property taxes.  However, as they don't have property taxes, they tend to be in cold, isolated, undesirable places.  In NH, most of the property taxes are set by the people in town meetings.  These places get around that by being in unincorporated areas which are highly undesirable to live in.  That way, there is no town where people are allowed to vote to create government services.  The flip side of that, as is proven in NH, almost no one lives in these places because pretty much no one wants to live in a place without government services.  However, if you are willing, there is land for sale right now.
> 
> I'll likely write a blog post about it soon.  Until them, learn the skills to build a road, build a house, put up solar panels, build a truck that can transport natural gas and so on, or save up the money to hire someone else to do it for you


That's not so undesirable to me. I've been tossing around the idea of coming over, but I'm not there yet. I'm waiting for you guys to pass constitutional carry and decriminalize marijuana. That will prove to me that NH is serious about liberty. If I do, I definitely want to stay in the northern half of the state, away from the crowd. I just have to figure out a way to support my family up there. Most of my skills are in carpentry, etc. so there is a little flexibility. Pittsburg would be a dream come true, but reality suggests that probably won't happen. Maybe a little south of there, we'll see. We're talking about moving back to northeast VT where we came from a few months ago, because the Champain Valley isn't as great as my wife thought it would be. Maybe soon we'll be ready to cross the river.

----------


## TCE

Here you go Keith and Stuff, New Hampshire ranked best state to live in for 2012 by CNBC:

http://www.cnbc.com/id/48058146/?slide=11

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

LOL @ New Hampshire being cold.  You don't know cold.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire has the 2nd lowest percentage of total population comprised of children in kinship care.  

Kinship care is when children are taken care of by family other than their birth parents because their birth parents cannot or will not take care of them.

Percentage of total population comprised of children in kinship care
1. Wisconsin 0.35%
2. New Hampshire 0.38%
3. Minnesota 0.39%
4. Idaho 0.44%
5. Massachusetts 0.47%
...
47. Louisiana 1.42%
48. Kentucky 1.44%
49. Oklahoma 1.48%
50. Mississippi 1.78%

http://datacenter.kidscount.org/data...m=14207&tf=995

----------


## CaptainAmerica

because I LOVE TOLLBOOTHS.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That's not so undesirable to me. I've been tossing around the idea of coming over, but I'm not there yet. I'm waiting for you guys to pass constitutional carry and decriminalize marijuana. That will prove to me that NH is serious about liberty. If I do, I definitely want to stay in the northern half of the state, away from the crowd. I just have to figure out a way to support my family up there. Most of my skills are in carpentry, etc. so there is a little flexibility. Pittsburg would be a dream come true, but reality suggests that probably won't happen. Maybe a little south of there, we'll see. We're talking about moving back to northeast VT where we came from a few months ago, because the Champain Valley isn't as great as my wife thought it would be. Maybe soon we'll be ready to cross the river.


Colebrook.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> because I LOVE TOLLBOOTHS.


I am not sure what you meant by your comment.  According to what I read on Wikipedia, around 29 states have tolls and another 4-5 states are looking at creating tolls.  Several of the states with tolls are looking at building new tolls, according to Wikipedia.  According to Wikipedia, NH, GA, LA and SC are the states the the lowest tolls.

Another work around was just built for the 2nd most used toll in NH (the one between Manchester and Nashua).  There is an airport near the highway between Manchester and Nashua.  Federal funds were used to help build an airport access road.  Now, people traveling that highway from the north and south are able to avoid the toll by taking an exit ramp to the airport access road and then turning around.  It adds 1-2 minutes to the trip but avoids the $1 toll. 

Most locals who live near Nashua, Manchester and Concord know about it.  The ability to avoid the toll was covered by the major papers and the TV news.  My guess is that a lot of tourist from NY don't know about it, though.  Still, the NH government estimates that the state will take in $4,500,000 to $6,000,000 less per year because of people not traveling through the toll booth.

All of the toll roads in NH have 1-3 non-toll roads that parallel them.  For example, both Route 1 and Route 1A parallel the partial toll Blue Star Turnpike.  I-93, Route 3 and Route 3A parallel the toll Frederick E. Everett Turnpike.  It is usually very easy to avoid tolls in NH.

That said, I understand why some people don't like tolls.  I try to avoid tolls both in NH and when traveling outside of the state.  Usually, I manage too do it   I recommend the same to others   If I was able to, I would reduce the amount of tolls in NH and outside of NH.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._United_States

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I am not sure what you meant by your comment.  According to what I read on Wikipedia, around 29 states have tolls and another 4-5 states are looking at creating tolls.  Several of the states with tolls are looking at building new tolls, according to Wikipedia.  According to Wikipedia, NH, GA, LA and SC are the states the the lowest tolls.
> 
> Another work around was just built for the 2nd most used toll in NH (the one between Manchester and Nashua).  There is an airport near the highway between Manchester and Nashua.  Federal funds were used to help build an airport access road.  Now, people traveling that highway from the north and south are able to avoid the toll by taking an exit ramp to the airport access road and then turning around.  It adds 1-2 minutes to the trip but avoids the $1 toll. 
> 
> Most locals who live near Nashua, Manchester and Concord know about it.  The ability to avoid the toll was covered by the major papers and the TV news.  My guess is that a lot of tourist from NY don't know about it, though.  Still, the NH government estimates that the state will take in $4,500,000 to $6,000,000 less per year because of people not traveling through the toll booth.
> 
> All of the toll roads in NH have 1-3 non-toll roads that parallel them.  For example, both Route 1 and Route 1A parallel the partial toll Blue Star Turnpike.  I-93, Route 3 and Route 3A parallel the toll Frederick E. Everett Turnpike.  It is usually very easy to avoid tolls in NH.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._United_States


The problem I have with State-tolls, is that you are all ready taxed for using the roads in the first place via Gasoline. There ought to be restrictions for the amount of times the Government can tax you for the same damn thing they force down your throat. In any event, we have bigger fish to fry.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Don't worry about the tolls.  Tolls and user fees are the right way to do things, and taxes are the wrong way.  Focus on getting rid of the taxes.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Since breast feeding is a very recent topic of discussion here, I figured I'd mention an article and a report about breast feeding.

Lots of breast feeding is happening in New Hampshire 

Breast feeding.  The government recommends it.  Most women recommend it.  Babies tend to like it.

Why breast feed?




> Breastfeeding is linked to a wide range of benefits for both mother and baby. Babies who have been breastfed have lower rates of middle ear infections, colds and gastroenteritis and are at lower risk of dying of Sudden Infant Death Syndrome, developing type 2 diabetes or becoming obese. Mothers who breastfeed drive down their risk of breast and ovarian cancer, heart disease and Type 2 diabetes.





> In a state-by-state breakdown of breastfeeding practices, the CDC showed Utah, Oregon, Vermont and New Hampshire to be among the nation's breastfeeding champions, with rates of breastfeeding at 6 and 12 months well above the national average. Among the states with the lowest rates of breastfeeding were those which, not coincidentally, have the highest rates of diabetes and obesity, including Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi, Kentucky and West Virginia.


Article
Breastfeeding gets a boost
By Melissa Healy, Los Angeles Times For the Booster Shots Blog
August 1, 2012, 5:16 p.m.
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/...,4407100.story

Report
Breastfeeding Report Card 2012, United States: Outcome Indicators
http://www.cdc.gov/breastfeeding/data/reportcard2.htm

----------


## TomtheTinker

> The Free state project is a failure, if New Hampshire is no better than the rest of the united states. Idaho and Montana see like the best candidates for a real free state project.


   its the best state in thr northeast...doesnt mean its a fsilure bevause its not firing on all cylinders.

----------


## Anti Federalist

We've talked about this before, and the problem that I have with taking the feds funding on projects like this, is, in this particular case, the string attached that surveillance cameras be installed along the road.

On Rt. 16, from Portsmouth to Dover, whole swaths of trees were cut down, just so the everfucking spy cameras, run by and tied into some creepy "private" surveillance company down in Maryland, could have a clear field of view.

I wish I could generate some outrage over these things so they could be removed, regardless of the protections in place at the state level as to how the data gets used.

Once this data gets into "private" hands, there's no telling who they are selling it to.

Frankly, I'd gladly pay higher fuel taxes and/or tolls, if it was used to eject the feds *totally* from any road projects or rulemaking within the state.





> I am not sure what you meant by your comment.  According to what I read on Wikipedia, around 29 states have tolls and another 4-5 states are looking at creating tolls.  Several of the states with tolls are looking at building new tolls, according to Wikipedia.  According to Wikipedia, NH, GA, LA and SC are the states the the lowest tolls.
> 
> Another work around was just built for the 2nd most used toll in NH (the one between Manchester and Nashua).  There is an airport near the highway between Manchester and Nashua.  Federal funds were used to help build an airport access road.  Now, people traveling that highway from the north and south are able to avoid the toll by taking an exit ramp to the airport access road and then turning around.  It adds 1-2 minutes to the trip but avoids the $1 toll. 
> 
> Most locals who live near Nashua, Manchester and Concord know about it.  The ability to avoid the toll was covered by the major papers and the TV news.  My guess is that a lot of tourist from NY don't know about it, though.  Still, the NH government estimates that the state will take in $4,500,000 to $6,000,000 less per year because of people not traveling through the toll booth.
> 
> All of the toll roads in NH have 1-3 non-toll roads that parallel them.  For example, both Route 1 and Route 1A parallel the partial toll Blue Star Turnpike.  I-93, Route 3 and Route 3A parallel the toll Frederick E. Everett Turnpike.  It is usually very easy to avoid tolls in NH.
> 
> That said, I understand why some people don't like tolls.  I try to avoid tolls both in NH and when traveling outside of the state.  Usually, I manage too do it   I recommend the same to others   If I was able to, I would reduce the amount of tolls in NH and outside of NH.
> ...

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Don't worry about the tolls.  Tolls and user fees are the right way to do things, and taxes are the wrong way.  Focus on getting rid of the taxes.


There's no difference between a toll/fee and a tax. You don't have a choice either way -- remember, roads are a State-monopoly.

----------


## showpan

I used to ride to NH a lot. i haven't read this whole thread but I know most of the roads are in a lot better shape than Vermont.

102 reasons = Laconia

----------


## TCE

> There's no difference between a toll/fee and a tax. You don't have a choice either way -- remember, roads are a State-monopoly.


In a free society, businessmen charging a user-fee to drive on their roads is not the same as a tax.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> In a free society, businessmen charging a user-fee to drive on their roads is not the same as a tax.


Duh, but do we have a free society? No. Did the post I quote say anything about non-State roads? No. I rest my case.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> There's no difference between a toll/fee and a tax. You don't have a choice either way -- remember, roads are a State-monopoly.


 There is a difference.  In the case of a toll, the users of the things are charged for using it, when they use it, _kind of_ like the normal situation for a normal good.  In the case of a tax, people who may or may not use the thing at all just have their property stolen willy-nilly.

The toll situation is thus objectively closer to a market situation, even though the road system is still a compulsory monopoly, enforced with the threat of violence.  Similarly, it would be a positive step, in my opinion, to reduce or end all property tax funding of the gov't indoctrination camps and instead increase or make total the funding of them by user fees on those who send their children there, even if they have no choice but to do so (truancy laws require it, home-schooling and private schooling is outlawed, etc.).  If all roads were paid for by their users, it would be an improved situation from a libertarian point of view, and an easier transition to simply privatize them all.

----------


## jbauer

If you were a good shot couldn't you "pluck" the cammeras off 1 by 1?  Not sure what the view radius is for the cammeras though?  Always was a good way to take care of annoying flood lights. 




> We've talked about this before, and the problem that I have with taking the feds funding on projects like this, is, in this particular case, the string attached that surveillance cameras be installed along the road.
> 
> On Rt. 16, from Portsmouth to Dover, whole swaths of trees were cut down, just so the everfucking spy cameras, run by and tied into some creepy "private" surveillance company down in Maryland, could have a clear field of view.
> 
> I wish I could generate some outrage over these things so they could be removed, regardless of the protections in place at the state level as to how the data gets used.
> 
> Once this data gets into "private" hands, there's no telling who they are selling it to.
> 
> Frankly, I'd gladly pay higher fuel taxes and/or tolls, if it was used to eject the feds *totally* from any road projects or rulemaking within the state.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If you were a good shot couldn't you "pluck" the cammeras off 1 by 1?  Not sure what the view radius is for the cammeras though?  Always was a good way to take care of annoying flood lights.


That would be highly illegal, and would open myself to multiple felony charges.

I would _never_ consider such a thing.

----------


## Keith and stuff

In 2010, 42% of LibertyCandidates.com endorsed candidates that were elected lived in New Hampshire
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...new-hampshire/



> In 2010, LibertyCandidates.com endorsed 255 candidates for office.  Of those 255 candidates, 12 were elected.  5 or 42% of the 12 candidates ran for office and won in New Hampshire.
> How many candidates will LibertyCandidates.com endorse in 2012?  How many of the candidates will win?  How many of the winning candidates will live in the Live Free or Die state?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> We've talked about this before, and the problem that I have with taking the feds funding on projects like this, is, in this particular case, the string attached that surveillance cameras be installed along the road.


I am totally with you.  I wish the federal and state governments would stop spending money on traffic efficiency cameras and related technology.  Here is a photo of what it looks like on the inside the Concord transportation management building.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire leads U.S. in tree cover
Published: Aug. 6, 2012 at 3:42 PM 
http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2012...0801344282163/

There is a reason millions of people drive to Northern New England every fall to look at the trees change colors.

No wonder so many people use firewood to partially or completely heat their homes in the winter in NH.  Despite Northern New England being by far the most forested area in the US, you almost never hear of a major forest fire in NH.  Major forest fires are common in CA, AZ, NM, TX, CO, WY and MT.

Outside of Northern New England, places with lots of tree cover include CT, MA, RI, AL, WV and PA.




> Tree cover in the lower 48 U.S. states amounts to 659 million acres, more than one-third of the country, a U.S. Forest Service study has found.
> 
> New Hampshire leads the nation in percentage of tree cover at 89 percent, followed by Maine with 83 percent and Vermont at 82 percent, a Forest Service release reported Monday.
> 
> On the opposite end of the spectrum, North Dakota has the lowest percent tree cover with just 3 percent, followed by Nebraska at 4 percent and South Dakota at 6 percent, the release said.


Boring story time.  Why is an area which was one of the first areas in the US heavily settled by Europeans the most heavily forested area in the US?  Wouldn't people have cut down most of those trees in the 1700 and 1800s?  Yes, people did cut down many of the trees.  Whole areas of NH used to be used for sheep.  However, in the 1800s, due to trade, sheep production moved away from NH.  Many ranchers decided to plant trees on their hills.  Most of those trees have been cut down and replaced, replaced with more trees.

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH and best state parks in the US go hand and hand

The List: America’s 20 Best State Parks
by brendan leonard on August 7, 2012
http://www.adventure-journal.com/201...t-state-parks/

Out of the 20 state parks listed, the NH listing is the longest.  NH is also the smallest state listed so it has the most top 20 state parks per square foot.



> 2. Franconia Notch State Park, New Hampshire
> It would to be hard to argue for a single spot in the White Mountains that contains more diverse awesomeness: Franconia Notch State Park is home to the biggest and baddest adventure climbing in New England, an aerial tramway for less-risky sightseeing, the New England Ski Museum, trout fishing, hiking, and one of the oldest ski resorts in North America. Until 2003, it was also home to the Old Man of the Mountain, the stone face jutting out of Cannon Cliff that became a New Hampshire icon, but, like all of us, eventually succumbed to time and fell down.


This isn't just a 1 list type of thing.  Another listing of the best state parks in the country lists the same NH park.  On this list, the NH park also has the longest description.  Again, NH is also the smallest state on the list.

Best State Parks in the USA
http://www.americasbestonline.com/state.htm



> New Hampshire
> Franconia Notch State Park - Franconia Notch State Park is located in the heart of the popular White Mountain National Forest. Franconia Notch is a spectacular mountain pass traversed by a unique parkway which extends from the Flume Gorge at the south to Echo Lake at the north.  Franconia Notch was once the home of the famous Old Man of the Mountain, the same "Great Stone Face" immortalized by Nathaniel Hawthorne and Daniel Webster. While you are here, visit the Flume Gorge Visitor Center and walk through Flume Gorge, ride the aerial tramway at Cannon Mountain, and explore the New England Ski Museum. Also, you can swim at Echo Lake, net a trout while fly fishing at Profile Lake, ride your bike on the Recreational Trail, watch for rock climbers, hawks, and falcons on Cannon Cliffs, or hike on the Appalachian Trail.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Privatize the parks!

----------


## BSU kid

If I get to move it's Montana for me; open space, small cities and good recreation. I have been to NH, I like it but it is way too tight for me. 

I did find it cool you can just walk into the NH State House without minimal security hassle. Hopefully they didn't change that, it feels nice being on equal footing with the government.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Privatize the parks!


IMO, NH has made more reforms towards that ends than any other state.  For example, in 1991, NH became the 1st state park system to become self funding.  I beleive that is a distinction NH still holds.
http://heartland.org/policy-document...ng-state-parks

NH was the "first state park system, for example, to experiment with differential pricing of its campsites, visitor satisfaction monitoring, and carrying capacity limits."
http://heartland.org/sites/all/modul.../pdfs/4779.pdf

"New Hampshire was the first state to sign an exclusive beverage sponsorship agreement within its state parks."
http://rockefeller.dartmouth.edu/sho...nal_062612.pdf

In 2010, HB 1378 passed.



> AN ACT establishing an adopt-a-state park program in the state park system and establishing an adopt-a-forest fire tower program in the division of forests and lands.


It is an interesting bill.  Check it out. http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legi...10/HB1378.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

Internet access, computer usage and internet speed, New Hampshire tops all 3 categories!
August 14, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...-3-categories/



> New Hampshire leads the nation in internet access, computers in homes and internet speed.  According to the US Census Bureau, 86% of NH households are on the internet and 91% of NH households include at least 1 computer.  On average, 76% of US households are online.  See the raw data or pretty maps.
> 
> New Hampshire takes a back seat to only Delaware when it comes to internet speed.  In the 1st quarter of 2012, DE had an average connection speed of 10.2 Mbps.  That is only 9% faster than the average connection speed in NH according to Akamai.  The average speed in the US was 6.7 Mbps.  The average speed in the world was 2.6 Mbps.  NH’s average connection speed is remarkable considering the population density.  According to Wikipedia, the population density is 464.3 people per square mile in DE and 147.0 people per square mile in NH.

----------


## pochy1776

> Internet access, computer usage and internet speed, New Hampshire tops all 3 categories!
> August 14, 2012 
> http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...-3-categories/


i am concerned with all those damn massachusetts liberals moving into the free state. Also, are Paleo-Conservatives encouraged to be in New Hampshire.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> i am concerned with all those damn massachusetts liberals moving into the free state. Also, are Paleo-Conservatives encouraged to be in New Hampshire.


Pochy1776, I assure you, you are not the 1st person to bring this up. Heck, you are not the 1st person to bring this up in this thread 

I am not sure how this rumor got started, but it has been shown to be false.  In fact, I think I've presented the evidence more than once on this forum.  The top 3 reasons people move from MA to NH are because it is less liberal, have lower taxes and in less expensive.  The people who move from MA tend to be overall socially liberal and fiscally moderate.  In other words, they tend to be a combination of libertarians, liberals that don't want to pay taxes and conservatives that aren't governed strongly by the pope.

However, that was when a lot of people moved from MA to NH, which happened from the 1970s until a few years ago.  That stopped a few years ago.  People aren't moving around very much in New England, anymore.  In fact, the number of FSPers who moved to NH in 2011 is equal to about 10% of the net migration to NH that year.

As NH becomes more and more free compared to the rest of New England, expect even less liberals to move to NH.  Younger liberals have been leaving NH for decades.  Expect that to continue.

As for paleo-cons, 1 of the most famous political paleo-cons in the US is Pat Buchanan.  In 1992, Pat ran for President and his "candidacy relied heavily on a strong showing in the New Hampshire primary."  "Buchanan seriously challenged Bush (whose popularity was waning) when he won 38 percent of the seminal New Hampshire primary." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Buc...tial_primaries

Not only did Pat surprise the US by doing so well in NH in 1992, he actually won it in 1996.  "Dole won the Iowa Caucus with 26% of the vote, a considerably smaller margin of victory than was expected. In the New Hampshire Primary, Buchanan recorded a surprising victory over Dole, who finished in second place."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republi...rimaries,_1996

NH is probably as pro-peace/anti-war as any Republican leaning state, if not more so.  NH is also the most anti-tax state in the US.  When it comes to abortion and gay marriage, NH is likely the least socially conservative Republican leaning state.  A plurality of Republicans are opposed to both in NH, but it isn't a majority.

As for welcoming paleo-cons in NH, I would think so.  Many of the towns lean overwhelmingly Republican.  You would likely be very welcomed in many of those towns (Bedford, Amherst, Litchfield, Goffstown, Windham, Salem, Derry, Weare...).  I would certainly welcome you as a FSPer as long as you agree with the FSP statement of intent.  It goes something like, "I will exert the fullest practical effort toward the creation of a society in which the maximum role of civil government is the protection of life, liberty and property."  It is basically you saying that you are at least a minarchist and will take at least some action of your choosing once you move to NH.

----------


## freshjiva

Those 8,000 people who self-identify with the FSP don't really care about liberty. Where were those 8,000 during the height of the primary season? If even half those people joined the RP Campaign to knock on doors and make phone calls, we'd have the entire state covered.

Forget about that; if those 8,000 so-called activists actually decided to get trained, we'd have a liberty governor, senators and congressman from NH by now. Instead, it seems as though NH is anything but liberty because they keep voting for people like Mitt Romney and Judd Gregg.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> Those 8,000 people who self-identify with the FSP don't really care about liberty.


which 8,000?  There are 12,000 people who have signed the statement of intent but only 1,000 have moved to New Hampshire so far




> Where were those 8,000 during the height of the primary season?


If we're talking about the same group of people then they were probably in states other than New Hampshire, because only 1,000 have moved so far




> If even half those people joined the RP Campaign to knock on doors and make phone calls, we'd have the entire state covered.


I did guerilla grassroots stuff, PAC stuff, and volunteered for the official campaign.  Most of the early movers helped in some combination of the aforementioned realms.  




> Forget about that; if those 8,000 so-called activists actually decided to get trained, we'd have a liberty governor, senators and congressman from NH by now.


Who is going to pay for us to get trained and who is going to train us?  I have gone attended leadership institute, campaign for liberty, and young americans for liberty training sessions with early movers before.  i've always considered these to be a complete waste of time.  nothing but a networking opportunity.  but i'm always open to try sometthing new.  all of our activism has been learning experiences.  we have have politicians already with only 1,000 movers.




> Instead, it seems as though NH is anything but liberty because they keep voting for people like Mitt Romney and Judd Gregg.


as keith has posted time and time again, new hampshire got more ron paul endorsements for legislators and more votes per person than any other state.  nh is not perfect but performed better than any other state...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Best Quality of Life in CNBC's Top States For Business 2011*
http://www.cnbc.com/id/43344770/Best..._Business_2011




> Businesses in; *Hawaii*, *New Hampshire*, and *Vermont* can rest easy knowing their employees enjoy top 3 positions for the best *Quality of Life*, according to *CNBC's Top States For Business 2011* rankings. Not so for *Delaware*, *Louisiana*, and *Alabama*, which all tied for worst this year.


*
Overall Rankings - 2011*
http://www.cnbc.com/id/41666602

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Those 8,000 people who self-identify with the FSP don't really care about liberty. Where were those 8,000 during the height of the primary season? If even half those people joined the RP Campaign to knock on doors and make phone calls, we'd have the entire state covered.
> 
> Forget about that; if those 8,000 so-called activists actually decided to get trained, we'd have a liberty governor, senators and congressman from NH by now. Instead, it seems as though NH is anything but liberty because they keep voting for people like Mitt Romney and Judd Gregg.


Hey man, I understand that you didn't want to read the whole thread.  It is totally cool if you are pressed for time or whatever.  I think shemdogg answered some of your questions pretty well.

As for the training part, I've attended a lot of training events but it's the real world stuff that really helps.  As for political real world stuff, we got a lot of that happening in NH.  We had by far the most success of any state in the country in 2011 when it came to changing the laws.  The same is true for 2012.  Much of the 2011 stuff is documented but I'm holding off for awhile to document much of the 2012 stuff.

As for electing pro-liberty people, it is pretty well known around here that there are more pro-liberty legislators in NH than the rest of the country combined.  We also have more pro-liberty people running for office in 2012 in NH than the rest of the country combined.  So yeah, people in NH are a lot more likely to vote for liberty candidates than people in other states...

As for Ron Paul, IMO, he did better in NH than in any other state in 2012 but I understand how people can disagree.  It depends what factors you look at.  I'm not going to post a dozen links in this thread because I've already posted the stuff again and again in this forum.  I'll post 1 link and if you disagree with anything I just wrote, I urge you to check it out.  Thanks.
http://freestateproject.org/intro/ron_paul

----------


## Toureg89

> Don't forget NV for those that object to snow.


is NV more libertarian than AZ or NM?

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> is NV more libertarian than AZ or NM?


To a point yes. Lived in NV for 12 years. FYI NV gets snow (Everywhere north of Clark County).  The problem with NV is Henderson and Vegas have a huge control on the state, Californians have been shifting NV to a less free route, high mormon population (proves to be a bias voting block), and the government owns a lot of the land. With NV's desert and water rights issue, i would choose elsewhere for when SHTF. If i would choose a libertarian state in the west i would say Montana or Colorado over the ones you listed. Then the Dakotas.

----------


## Toureg89

> To a point yes. Lived in NV for 12 years. FYI NV gets snow (Everywhere north of Clark County).  The problem with NV is Henderson and Vegas have a huge control on the state, Californians have been shifting NV to a less free route, high mormon population (proves to be a bias voting block), and the government owns a lot of the land. With NV's desert and water rights issue, i would choose elsewhere for when SHTF. If i would choose a libertarian state in the west i would say Montana or Colorado over the ones you listed. Then the Dakotas.



 NM has Open Carry and Medical Marijuana, doesn't it? sure, those aren't the only two things that measure freedom, but they are pretty big indicators of freedom on both sides (conservative and liberal) if you as me. 

I know that Montana, Colorado, and the Dakotas might have Firearm Freedom Acts, but until they actually ASSERT them to the Feds, i don't see it going anywhere. 

so, are we talking about business, tax, and property rights (water) freedom that is the deciding factor that puts NM behind the others? i mean, NM produced Gary Johnson, so it can't be all that bad, can it? but then again TX produced (or was adopted by) Paul, and while TX is better than some, its not the best either, i guess. not WORSE than Fl, though, especially considering everybody the non-stop raining and humidity (=motorcycles and homes without good AC are almost useless)

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I know that Montana, Colorado, and the Dakotas might have Firearm Freedom Acts, but until they actually ASSERT them to the Feds, i don't see it going anywhere. 
> 
> so, are we talking about business, tax, and property rights (water) freedom that is the deciding factor that puts NM behind the others? i mean, NM produced Gary Johnson, so it can't be all that bad, can it? but then again TX produced (or was adopted by) Paul, and while TX is better than some, its not the best either, i guess. not WORSE than Fl, though, especially considering everybody the non-stop raining and humidity (=motorcycles and homes without good AC are almost useless)


NM is place where liberty lovers should be leaving. It is the least free part of the Southwest (unless you include CA). NM has OK personal freedom compared to the rest of the US.  So, if you love personal liberty but don't work, live 100% of welfare, and want to live in the Southwest, than NM is for you.  Otherwise, it is pretty horrible.

http://mercatus.org/freedom-in-the-50-states/NM
Freedom Rankings for NM
    #37 Overall
    #45 Economic
    #10 Personal

MT is freer than NM
http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011/MT
Freedom Rankings for MT
    #29 Overall
    #25 Economic
    #33 Personal

TX isn't doing well but it is certainly a step up from a NM and MT.
http://mercatus.org/freedom-in-the-50-states/TX
Freedom Rankings for TX
    #14 Overall
    #15 Economic
    #12 Personal

Anyway, NH blows all of those states away. As you can see, NH isn't perfect but it is much freer that states like MT and NM. Plus, we are making positive changes and 1000s of pro-liberty activists are either moving or NH or agreeing to move to NH in the future. That certainly isn't happening anywhere else in the world.
http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011/NH
Freedom Rankings for NH
    #1 Overall
    #2 Economic
    #11 Personal

----------


## Keith and stuff

Men's Health looked at 100 cities in the US to see which cities were the best cities for dog owners.
http://www.menshealth.com/best-life/best-dog-cities




> We crunched the per capita numbers of dog parks (Trust for Public Land), dog-friendly apartments (Apartments.com), vets (MyVeterinarian.com), animal shelters (Petfinder.com), and pet stores and services, along with the percentage of dog owners (both SimplyMap). Finally, we factored in state laws against animal cruelty, dog fighting, and puppy mills (Humane Society).


Manchester, NH was the only city in NH included in the study. Some states, such as CO, FL, TX, CA, NC, OH and so on had multiple cities included in the survey.

If you average all of the cities looked at in each state and than rank the states, the order is:
1. OR
2. DE
3. WA
4. NH
5. CO

Top 10 Most Dog Friendly Cities According to Men's Health
1.    Portland, OR  A+
2.    Colorado Springs, CO  A+
3.    Wilmington, DE  A+
4.    Seattle, WA  A
5.    Denver, CO  A
6.    Tampa, FL  A
7.    Manchester, NH  A-
8.    St. Louis, MO  A-
9.    Pittsburgh, PA  A-
10.  Las Vegas, NV  A-

While a couple cities in CO did really well, Aurora, CO was #16 B+ so all CO cities aren't equally as good. The same is true for FL - St. Petersburg, FL #23 B-, Orlando, FL #33 C+, Miami, FL #39 C and Jacksonville, FL #72 D+.

----------


## Keith and stuff

In many states, State Representatives make $100,000+ per year, get retirement, have medical benefits, have staff, a state car and even an office. In NH, State Representatives don't have any of that. In fact, they don't even have air conditioning in Representative Hall. I know, I've been to meetings in the room and it can be hot and very uncomfortable. In fact, sometimes water is passed out so State Representatives don't pass out from the heat.

However, State Representatives do get some perks in New Hampshire. They get a salary of $100 per year. They also get to use a locker. Here is one of the more popular NH Reps showing off the locker he was allowed to use. Yes, he is pro-liberty

----------


## invisible

And another freestater
And a damn nice guy, too

----------


## Toureg89

> In many states, State Representatives make $100,000+ per year, get retirement, have medical benefits, have staff, a state car and even an office. In NH, State Representatives don't have any of that. In fact, they don't even have air conditioning in Representative Hall. I know, I've been to meetings in the room and it can be hot and very uncomfortable. In fact, sometimes water is passed out so State Representatives don't pass out from the heat.
> 
> However, State Representatives do get some perks in New Hampshire. They get a salary of $100 per year. They also get to use a locker. Here is one of the more popular NH Reps showing off the locker he was allowed to use. Yes, he is pro-liberty


NH has snow. my bike does not like snow.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> NH has snow. my bike does not like snow.


Behind CA, NH has the most bikers per capita in the US. Also, the Laconia rally is the oldest rally in the US. Even children don't have to wear helmets in NH. Laconia predates the other big rallies by decades. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laconia_Motorcycle_Week

If you were talking about a bicycle, it is possible to bike in the winter, even in the snow. I know someone who rides his bike to work all year long.

----------


## muzzled dogg

yeah $#@! if you like nice weather move to north korea or saudi arabia

i want freedom.  i live in up north where every building has heat.  if you agree that freedom is what's most important to you, please consider moving up. i will personally help you unpack the moving van.  special discount for rpf members

----------


## invisible

freedom > being cold a few months out of the year
I hate the cold myself, but absolutely love it here in NH.
NH is an activist's dream.

----------


## steph3n

> Behind CA, NH has the most bikers per capita in the US. Also, the Laconia rally is the oldest rally in the US. Even children don't have to wear helmets in NH. Laconia predates the other big rallies by decades. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laconia_Motorcycle_Week
> 
> If you were talking about a bicycle, it is possible to bike in the winter, even in the snow. I know someone who rides his bike to work all year long.


My sister lives in the snow from October till May and rides her bike daily in temps of -30 to -40! It is just an excuse by some

----------


## Toureg89

> Behind CA, NH has the most bikers per capita in the US. Also, the Laconia rally is the oldest rally in the US. Even children don't have to wear helmets in NH. Laconia predates the other big rallies by decades. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laconia_Motorcycle_Week
> 
> If you were talking about a bicycle, it is possible to bike in the winter, even in the snow. I know someone who rides his bike to work all year long.


in regards to motorcycle freedom, Fl does not require insurance, and if one has full coverage, it does not require helmet use (not that I personally would ever NOT use one...). 

but, yes, as a whole, NH beats Fl in every other area.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> in regards to motorcycle freedom, Fl does not require insurance, and if one has full coverage, it does not require helmet use (not that I personally would ever NOT use one...). 
> 
> but, yes, as a whole, NH beats Fl in every other area.


If I'm not mistaken New Hampshire doesn't require insurance for any type of motor vehicle (Bikes included), as well they have no helmet laws, no seatbelt laws, etc. I fail to see how Florida beats NH, and since you live in Florida too, you should know there's been a huge push in the last few years to enact motorcycle helmet laws and expand insurance mandates. 

Florida is crap. There's a reason why every Floridian moves away for greater freedom.

----------


## Toureg89

> ]If I'm not mistaken New Hampshire doesn't require insurance for any type of motor vehicle ([/B]Bikes included), as well they have no helmet laws, no seatbelt laws, etc. I fail to see how Florida beats NH, and since you live in Florida too, you should know there's been a huge push in the last few years to enact motorcycle helmet laws and expand insurance mandates. 
> 
> Florida is crap. There's a reason why every Floridian moves away for greater freedom.


i actually TRIED to google the specifics of insurance laws for NH. as you can see, i failed at that, lol

----------


## TheTexan

keene bump

----------


## Carlybee

I would move there but my Canadian husband hates cold weather. Go figure.  I like it myself.  I hate Texas weather and I'm a native.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I would move there but my Canadian husband hates cold weather. Go figure.  I like it myself.  I hate Texas weather and I'm a native.


Where I lived in Texas is was too hot and humid for me. Part of the problem is I had to wear thick boots and long sleeves, even in August.

Anyway, it sounds like you and your husband can both get what you want. Northern New England is the major 2nd house region in the US, meaning a larger percentage of the houses in Northern New England are 2nd homes than anywhere else in the US. You could have a summer house in NH and a winter house in TX. Divide your time between the 2 states as you wish. You can even trade 1 of the houses with another couple a week or 2 a year and vacation cheaply in a different part of the county.

Of course, I wouldn't ask you to just buy a house without visiting. I recommend you visit during the New Hampshire Liberty Forum in February or the Porcupine Freedom Festival in June. Talk to people. Otherwise, you could try connecting with the FSP welcome wagon and visit so that you attend some events.

NH Liberty Forum http://freestateproject.org/libertyforum
Porcfest http://freestateproject.org/content/porcfest
Welcome Wagon http://freestateproject.org/visitnh
PorcCalendar (loads slowly) http://porccalendar.com/

----------


## Carlybee

> Where I lived in Texas is was too hot and humid for me. Part of the problem is I had to wear thick boot and long sleeves, even in August.
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like you and your husband can both get what you want. Northern New England is the major 2nd house region in the US, meaning a larger percentage of the houses in Northern New England are 2nd homes than anywhere else in the US. You could have a summer house in NH and a winter house in TX. Divide your time between the 2 states as you wish. You can even trade 1 of the houses with another couple a week or 2 a year and vacation cheaply in a different part of the county.
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't ask you to just buy a house without visiting. I recommend you visit during the New Hampshire Liberty Forum in February or the Porcupine Freedom Festival in June. Talk to people. Otherwise, you could try connecting with the FSP welcome wagon and visit so that you attend some events.
> 
> NH Liberty Forum http://freestateproject.org/libertyforum
> Porcfest http://freestateproject.org/content/porcfest
> Welcome Wagon http://freestateproject.org/visitnh
> PorcCalendar (loads slowly) http://porccalendar.com/


Ha..can barely afford one residence much less two..nice thought though...i would never get myself that mortgaged to the hilt.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Forbes has again named New Hampshire as the Most Affordable State to Own A Car http://www.forbes.com/sites/jimgorze...-to-own-a-car/

9/12/2012 @ 11:56AM
Where Owning A Car Takes The Biggest Bite Out Of A Driver's Income
Jim Gorzelany
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jimgorze...-to-own-a-car/




> Looking to save a few bucks? Consider moving to one of the following states where it costs residents the least amount of their annual incomes to own a car:
> New Hampshire, 4.4 percent of average annual income
>     Alaska, 4.6 percent
>     Connecticut, 4.9 percent
>     Colorado, 5.0 percent
>     Washington, 5.1 percent
>     Massachusetts, 5.1 percent
>     New Jersey, 5.1 percent
>     Maryland, 5.2 percent
> ...


About NH. Many of the towns and cities are very walkable or even bikeable. I know people in cities like Keene and Manchester that get by fine without a car. If you are young and single, consider forgetting about the whole expense. Either way, most of the towns don't have parking meters. Even in cities with meters, they are usually easy to avoid.

Of course, about NH, it is actually more affordable than mentioned. I NH, unlike every other states, you don't have to have auto insurance. Though, unlike a place like MS or TN, the vast majority of the people do have auto insurance in NH.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire has the highest percentage of households connected to a bank account.

1. NH 98.1%
...
48. AR 87.7%
49. TX 87.2%
50. MS 85%

This is not surprising as the 1st credit union in America was created in Manchester, NH. Additionally, NH has the lowest poverty rate in the US; whereas, MS has the highest poverty rate in the US.



> "Whenever you see high poverty and low-income populations, you will see higher populations of unbanked," said Odysseas Papadimitriou, chief executive officer of CardHub.com, who once worked at Capital One on a project to find financial products for marginalized consumers.
> 
> The data reflects to trend. Mississippi has the highest poverty rate in the country and the highest percentage of households, 15 percent, who have neither a savings nor a checking account.
> 
> Texas and Arkansas are second and third on the list, respectively, with 12.8 percent and 12.3 percent of their households "unbanked," CNNMoney reported Friday.
> 
> Nationally, 10 percent of the country's households have no routine connection to a bank, a report by the Federal Deposit Insurance Corp. released this week said.
> 
> Nearly half of the people with no bank account -- 46 percent -- live in the South, although only 37 percent of the U.S. households are in that region.
> ...


http://www.upi.com/Business_News/201...2521347646828/

----------


## Working Poor

Here is a site that ranks all 50 states in freedom issues
http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011

----------


## WilliamShrugged

unrelated to freedom but if you love college football. They have a pretty good college team for a small division. 2-1 so far.

http://www.unhwildcats.com/sports/fb...12-13/schedule

----------


## muzzled dogg

> Here is a site that ranks all 50 states in freedom issues
> http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011


When does the new index come out.

----------


## matt0611

How's the governor race? Is there a good liberty candidate running?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> When does the new index come out.


The indexes came out in 2009 and 2011. Maybe 2013?




> How's the governor race? Is there a good liberty candidate running?


Of course, always. Libertarian John Babiarz http://www.johnbabiarz.com/

Democrat Maggie Hassan destroyed Democrats Jackie Cilley and some other dude in the primary. Jackie questioned The Pledge and the other guy went crazy and actually called for a 4% income tax in NH. Maggie promised to veto a sales or income tax if it came to her desk, not that it ever would since even Democrats in NH are against a sales and income tax.

In the GOP side Ovide beat Kevin Smith in the primary. Ovide was the Tea Party candidate in the 2010 US Senate race in NH. He lost to Kelly Ayotte by like 1%. 

I predict that Republicans will hold the NH House and NH Senate but by slim margins. Having Ovide as governor will mean more pro-liberty bills pass.

Libertarian John Babiarz is going to lose. Hopefully Ovide beats Maggie.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire has the lowest child poverty and the lowest percentage of children in lower middle class families.

Carsey Institute: More Than 16 Million Children in Poverty in 2011
Released: 9/20/2012 7:00 AM EDT
Source: University of New Hampshire	

Percentage of children living below the poverty level:
1. NH 12%
2. MD 13.5%
3. AK 14.5%
US average 22.5%
49. NM 30.7%
50. MS 31.8%

Percentage of children living below 200% of the poverty level:
1. NH 28.5%
2. MA 30.1%
US Average 45%
49. NM 57.3%
50. MS 58.5%

http://www.newhampshire.com/article/...TION/120929942

----------


## Acala

In NH don't they have blood-sucking arthropods that stealthily hitch a ride on your body, bite you, and infect you with spirochetes that burrow into your brain doing irreversible damage and presenting with symptoms that are difficult to diagnose until it's too late?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> In NH don't they have blood-sucking arthropods that stealthily hitch a ride on your body, bite you, and infect you with spirochetes that burrow into your brain doing irreversible damage and presenting with symptoms that are difficult to diagnose until it's too late?


That sounds like pretty much every state in the US and 1/2 the world. Yes, there are ticks in NH. If you are talking about Lyme disease, specifically, it is worse in NH than most states  However, once a tick infect (and the vast majority aren't) gets on you, you generally have 24-48 hours to remove it before the disease is transmitted.

I don't want to downplay ticks but NH and the region NH is in, is known as the healthiest region in the US. If you are afraid of ticks and need advice on avoiding them, I have lots of tips. For example, when you hike, do it in winter. Bam, problem solved. If you want to hike at any other time of the year, have someone spend 30 seconds looking at you for ticks, use bug spray, use protective clothing or shower within 24 hours of hiking.

----------


## LukeP

> To better assess what you mean; please define "comfort" and "standard of living"?  And which state(s) do you suggest are better in that respect?


Well I just moved to Washington state and the nature is spectacularly beautiful. Given I haven't made it through the gloomy winter yet but wondering if I will prefer it over the cold winters. Well I think one needs to weigh their personal priorities but I think good proximity to family is high on the list which I did not have there. I think there are severe issues with the law enforcement and very low intellectual capacity but I'm sure the same could be said for many places.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is the best again!
Report: NH ranks Last in protecting kids from tobacco
Summary: The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) recommends that New Hampshire spend $19.2 million a year to have an effective, comprehensive tobacco prevention program.  New Hampshire does not currently allocate anything for tobacco prevention and cessation and as a result it ranks 50th among the states in the funding of tobacco prevention programs.
http://www.tobaccofreekids.org/what_.../new_hampshire

Don't live in New Hampshire? Look up your state. http://www.tobaccofreekids.org/what_...co_settlement/

Edit: It gets better. NH is 50th in 2012. But for 2013, the US will add a whole new state just to point out how awesome NH is. For 2013, NH is 51st!

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire has the 3rd lowest smoking rate. I guess the government wasting money on anti-smoking programs and people smoking aren't connected. No shock there.

Thursday, May 31, 2012
GoLocalWorcester Health Team
http://www.golocalworcester.com/news...smoking-rates/




> Utah, with only 10.4 percent of the population as smokers, garnered the top stop. California was second, with 15.7 percent smokers and New Hampshire was third, at 16 percent.
> 
> Kentucky, where more than a quarter of the population smokes, was at the other end of the spectrum, with 27.6 percent smokers. Neighboring West Virginia was second to last, with 26.8 percent smokers.

----------


## willwash

Colorado and Washington just dealt a pretty severe blow to NH in terms of relative level of libertarianism.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Colorado and Washington just dealt a pretty severe blow to NH in terms of relative level of libertarianism.


Not really. Taxes are substantially higher in Washington than in New Hampshire. Hell, WA is a socialist hell whole. CO has a decent amount of freedom, especially outside of Denver or Boulder. While no state is perfect, there are a whole bunch of reasons that NH is pretty good and they help explain why pro-liberty folks are moving to NH. 

101 Reasons You Should Move to New Hampshire (If You Love Liberty)
http://freestateproject.org/101Reasons 

Freedom in the 50 State
http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011
Let's check how things were in 2007.
NH #1
WA #45

Let's check how things were in 2009.
NH #1
WA #40

----------


## Keith and stuff

December 08. 2012 8:47PM
Mike Cote's Business Editor Notebook: It's what in the glass that counts
MIKE COTE 
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...WS02/121209212




> Granite Staters earned the crown by consuming 43 gallons per person of legal drinking age per year, compared to 28.3 gallons nationally, according to statistics recently issued by the Beer Institute, a Washington, D.C-based trade group.
> 
> Don't get too foamy over this. New Hampshire's No. 1 ranking, which we've held for a few years, comes with a disclaimer. We're overflowing in beer sales, in part because we're getting help from beer drinkers in Massachusetts and Vermont who stock up at our beverage stores to avoid beer taxes and bottle deposits.


Is everyone a drunkard in NH? It could be. However, NH also sells so much beer because of the low taxes and regulation. People drive to NH from CT, ME, VT and MA to buy beer. It proves freedom works.

NH is late getting into the nanobrewery business. However, free staters wrote and sponsored a bill to allow nanobreweries in NH. At least 3 nanobreweries have opened in just the NH Seacoast region since that law passed. Maybe next year the average NH adult will consume 44 gallons of beer.

December 08. 2012 8:37PM
'Nanobrewery' makes beer in small batches
By GRETYL MACALASTER
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...WS02/121209227




> PORTSMOUTH - A relatively new law is allowing a new crop of breweries to pop up in New Hampshire, serving small batches of specialty beers.





> Earth Eagle Brewings is the latest nanobrewery on the Seacoast to take advantage of the law, which passed in June 2011. Blue Lobster opened in Hampton earlier this year along with Throwback Brewery in North Hampton, which is also focusing on artisanal brews using local ingredients.

----------


## snowdog2012

Another reason *New Hampshire is #1 in liberty* is because it has the lowest percentage of elected lawyers of all the 50 states....

http://chronicle.com/article/Degrees...rship-/127797/

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Another reason *New Hampshire is #1 in liberty* is because it has the lowest percentage of elected lawyers of all the 50 states....
> 
> http://chronicle.com/article/Degrees...rship-/127797/


Nice find. Thankfully, there are pro-liberty lawyers in NH. For example, when pushing to get the informed jury bill passed, a couple lawyers spent quite a bit of time with some of the NH senators, explaining the current law and how the bill would change the law.

NH has the legislature which reflects the ideal citizen legislature better than any other state. NH likely also has the highest percentage of college students, burger flippers, cell phone salesmen, carpenters, and taxi drivers in the legislature of any state. You don't need an advanced degree, or any degree at all, to be a legislator in NH.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I'm sure part of the reason Mother Jones thought New Hampshire did so well, I mean poorly, is because of free staters in the legislature. BTW, if you know any statists who are thinking about moving to New Hampshire, please share this list with them! Statists have every right to move to NH. Though, perhaps, after reading the list, statists will decide to move elsewhere.

For those of you worried about massholes moving to New Hampshire, please share this info with the statists. We have to be vigilant. NH is an amazing place and no doubt it is tempting to some statists.

New Hampshire has the 3rd Worst State Legislature according to Mother Jones
December 19, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...-mother-jones/

----------


## Keith and stuff

This was posted on Facebook here https://www.facebook.com/groups/2204...1191281048907/ A New Hampshire state legislator said this in response. "Well, we certainly have our work cut out for us. I won't rest until Mother Jones classes our legislature as *the* worst in the country." That's just awesome!

----------


## Keith and stuff

People constantly talk about how educated people are in NH, how smart people are in NH and how tech stuff is so dominate in NH. Well, here we go again. According to JumpTap data: NH is the #2 state when it comes to mobile gaming hotspots.
State Ranks: 
#1 NJ
#2 NH
#3 MA
http://www.jumptap.com/about-us/news-events/

----------


## Keith and stuff

As the infograph shows, New Hampshire has the lowest murder rate in the US. NH is the top flag. Want to live in a state with very low crime? That's NH, especially outside of Manchester or Nashua.

You can either go to the sources or check the flags against this if you aren't sure which flags represent which states. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flags_of_the_U.S._states Generally, the more dangerous states are in the South and West.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire had the fewest children in poverty in 2011.

Fewer Utah children in poverty than most states
By Contributed
The Associated Press
Thu, 12/20/2012 - 2:10pm
http://www.standard.net/stories/2012...ty-most-states




> New data from the U.S. Census Bureau shows that 16 percent of Utah’s children were in poverty in 2011 — the same rate as the year before.
> 
> That is the 11th-lowest rate in the country. It is also lower than the national average of 23 percent. 
> 
> New Hampshire had the fewest children in poverty in 2011, while Mississippi had the most.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I'm sure part of the reason Mother Jones thought New Hampshire did so well, I mean poorly, is because of free staters in the legislature. BTW, if you know any statists who are thinking about moving to New Hampshire, please share this list with them! Statists have every right to move to NH. Though, perhaps, after reading the list, statists will decide to move elsewhere.
> 
> For those of you worried about massholes moving to New Hampshire, please share this info with the statists. We have to be vigilant. NH is an amazing place and no doubt it is tempting to some statists.
> 
> New Hampshire has the 3rd Worst State Legislature according to Mother Jones
> December 19, 2012 
> http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...-mother-jones/


This was also covered by Daily Kos

FRI DEC 07, 2012 AT 06:41 AM PST
Strange Brew (In NH)
bysusantheFollow
   9 Comments / 0 New
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/1...In-NH#comments

They tried. They really tried. Despite all of the efforts of the last state legislature, NH only came in third place in a recent Mother Jones story about the worst state legislatures. Tennessee and Oklahoma took the coveted first and second place titles. In Tennessee there was a bill to outlaw saggy pants and one that defined miscarriages as murder. There were more, so many more, including the state rep who sent out an email warning constituents that President Obama was planning to stage a fake assassination attempt to prevent the 2012 election from happening.

Oklahoma had GOP state Senator Ralph Shortey’s bill to ensure that human fetuses didn’t get into food products, in “their search for artificial flavors.” He had no evidence that any company was doing this, or intended to, but he just wanted to make sure no one was going to have ramen noodles with fetus flavoring.

If you’re thinking that those made the Magna Carta bill and the WARNING signs at the NH border bill sound almost sane, you’re right. Ilya Gerner of Comedy Central described NH as: "a bunch of part-time real-estate agents throwing monkey feces at a wall." As Mother Jones points out, that’s not entirely fair. Some of them are lawyers, too.

NH’s newly elected legislators were sworn in on December 5. A number of last session’s worst offenders were not re-elected, but some were, and some new ones were added. Former Speaker of the NH House, Bill O’Brien barely squeaked out a win in a district gerrymandered to keep him in office. He was photographed sitting (ignominiously) in the rear of the House chamber on swear-in day. The former speaker should take heart, though. Gene Chandler was voted to be the House Minority Leader, proving that scandal and malfeasance have a short half-life in our state.

This bill comes from the same Free Stater who tried to get a bill passed to divert the Suncook River back to where it was before a big storm:  in front of his house. Rep. Grifter’s river diversion bill would have cost the taxpayers of our state over $4 million. Dan McGuire is the ultimate poster boy for the FSP. He doesn’t want to pay his taxes, but he’ll happily use yours to feather his own nest. In the mind of Free Staters, everything is for sale, and there should be no such thing as public property. Next up: Mount Walmartshington!

NH has a new legislature, but we still have the same NHGOP, comprised of Tea Partiers, Free Staters, and John Birchers. At first glance, these may seem like disparate groups, but they are all interconnected. In fact, their origins can all be traced to the same place. Koch Industries. The Koch Brothers are the financial engine behind the Tea Party. Fred Koch was a founding member of the John Birch Society, and Free State Project founder Jason Sorens is an affiliated scholar at the Mercatus Center at George Mason University. The Mercatus Center is a think tank funded by the Koch Family Foundation. On the FSP web forum just last month, Sorens was huffy about being portrayed as having ties to Mercatus. Evil forces, apparently, are making this all up. His bio on the Mercatus Center website must have just landed there by accident. We are all defined (to some extent) by whom we take money from. He’s a guy who hates all things public, who teaches at a taxpayer-funded university.  Sorens is no stranger to hypocrisy.

Many folks are surprised to find that the John Birch Society still exists. They associate the JBS with commie scares and being anti-fluoridation. These days they’ve turned their sights on the UN. Apparently the UN is the purveyor of all that is evil, and is just waiting to turn us into “one world” where we all join hands and sing kumbaya together. Or something. It was rumored that there were 12 Birchers in the last legislature. The only one to publicly acknowledge it was Norm Tregenza, whose re-election bid was unsuccessful. The others weren’t brave enough to come out as Birchers. The same is true for the Free Staters, most of whom do not acknowledge their ties to the FSP. Why? Both groups are unpopular. They also wish to avoid scrutiny. It wouldn’t help the FSP at all to have their ties to the JBS uncovered and discussed.

For those who don’t remember, the JBS opposed the Civil Rights Movement. Their president, Robert Welch, called Eisenhower a communist and a traitor. Their new hobbyhorse is the UN’s Agenda 21, and they sent a known white supremacist to Conway, to lead a discussion on a film about it.

In fact, the Northeast Regional Field Director of the JBS, Hal Shurtleff, has been turning up on the Sun’s op-ed pages and FB page. I owe my thanks to Mr. Shurtleff for his vociferous defense of a former state rep and Free Stater, which inspired me to dig for the connections between the groups. These two groups may have some surface areas of disagreement, but they speak at each other’s events and conferences. They share members. They’re two peas swimming in the same cup of libertea that the Tea Party has been brewing.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

I want to join FSP.  3 hangups.

Wife not interested in politics.  Would not be interested in moving for political reasons.  Would divorce me and take the kids for sure.
Dad still alive and very tied to our family's 1850's homestead here in the Oregon Territory (Western Washington State), and the older he gets, the more he needs me.
Business doing well and well established with a steady profit flow here in my area.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I want to join FSP.  3 hangups.
> 
> Wife not interested in politics.  Would not be interested in moving for political reasons.  Would divorce me and take the kids for sure.
> Dad still alive and very tied to our family's 1850's homestead here in the Oregon Territory (Western Washington State), and the older he gets, the more he needs me.
> Business doing well and well established with a steady profit flow here in my area.


No need for her to move for political reasons. Nh has the lowest crime, lowest deep poverty, lowest poverty, lowest child poverty, is the most livable, has low traffic, low pollution, no income or sales taxes, property taxes on average just a little higher than in OR but lower in some towns. It is the best place to raise kids. It also has mountains, lakes, rivers and beaches like OR. The beaches are even warmer. It is a quick train, flight or bus to Boston or NYC if you wanted to visit high culture. It has the smartest people, access to the best private schools, near the best public schools in the US. It has the lowest liquor prices and near the lowest cigar prices in the US. It has low beer and wine prices and compared to OR, low gas prices.

Check out 101 reasons to move to NH. A lot of the reasons aren't political. http://freestateproject.org/101Reasons

A couple moved from OR to NH. They are both NH state reps. The wife is in her 3rd term and the husband in his 2nd. Both FSPers.

I recommend visiting NH during Liberty Forum or Porcfest. You don't have to move right away. Come visit for 3 days, talk to people and check it out for yourself. Liberty Forum is only $99 right now plus hotel and meals. If you fly into Manchester, the hotel picks you up so you don't need to rent a car. These events happen in Feb and June.

If it comes to it, you could decide to move on your own and live in NH 1 more day a year then you live in OR. For example, around 150 days a year in NH, around 149 days a year in OR and the rest of the days somewhere else. I know 2 guys that did that from FL. They still see their families the majority of the year but it involves both them and their families traveling a handful of times a year. You could sell the business, higher a manager or so on.

No need to rush into moving. I highly recommend visiting and if you like it, at least promote it a little, even if you don't move.

----------


## Quark

Hm this is very interesting to me. In three years I'll be transitioning to graduate school, so maybe I'd consider one of the various top universities (for Physics) in Massachusetts and commute to there from New Hampshire. However; I'm not sure if I'd want to live there permanently. My home is Pennsylvania, and while it doesn't have the great political diversity of New Hampshire, it is my home and has been the home of my ancestors (at least some of them) since the colonial era. At the same time I'd love to help move things forward, and spending some time in another state might not be too bad, especially when it is one as awesome as New Hampshire seems to be.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is the 2nd least miserable state according to Bloomberg TV. Bloomberg 10 came up with 13 factors. Then it rated the factors on a 100 point scale.
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/best-...oaG0NJLfA.html

The 5 Least Miserable states are:
1. MN
2. NH
3. ND
4. VT
5. MA

The 5 Most Miserable states are:
1. MS
2. LA
3. AL
4. SC
5. AR
The NYC area states are:
NY. #27
NJ. #39
CT. #40

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is #3 in Sexual Health. Near by Vermont is #1. http://sexualhealthrankings.com/rankings/

1. VT
2. CT
3. NH
4. NJ
5. MA
6. ME

----------


## Keith and stuff

2012 was the warmest year ever recorded in New Hampshire. Think NH is too cold? Don't worry, that's a thing of the past. NH is getting warmer. The more of us liberty folks move to NH, the warmer it will get  The growing season isn't short in NH, either. In far southern NH, it lasts from Spring until December. It can last that long in other parts of NH is green houses are used. Oh, and in case you were wondering, yet, there are farmers markets in NH throughout the whole year.

NH climatologist: 2012 warmest year in NH
Updated 6:17 am, Thursday, January 17, 2013 
http://www.sfgate.com/news/science/a...NH-4201914.php

Plus, did you know that New Hampshire is warmer than much of CT, IL, IN, MA, NE, OH and WA?
Learn more http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2013/...o-perspective/

----------


## idiom

If 20,000 politically motivated libertarians all moved to New Zealand it would be enough to overwhelm the political debate and move the country even further into freedom.

http://i.imgur.com/wfuK3.jpg

----------


## Keith and stuff

> If 20,000 politically motivated libertarians all moved to New Zealand it would be enough to overwhelm the political debate and move the country even further into freedom.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wfuK3.jpg


They wouldn't be allowed to vote and run for offices. Anyway, NH is much freer than New Zealand. It's also closer to people's family and friends. There's also a much stronger freedom movement and larger per capita community in NH. Really, I cannot think of a reason to move to New Zealand. Maybe if you are extremely wealthy and you can afford to buy the right to vote there. And can also afford to move 20 other people with you. So if I had hundreds of millions of dollars and gave up on there ever being freedom in America and wanted to live somewhere warm where people spoke English, then it would sound like a good idea. But yeah, my landlord is from New Zealand. My landlord moved here because it is much freer.

I don't know if you follow the author of Strategic Relocation or not. He says that the US is the best country for most people in the US. His 2nd choice is Canada, near the US. He doesn't recommend Australia or New Zealand. He thinks those counties would very likely be occupied if another world war even happened. And if they weren't occupied, the US could still force New Zealand to arrest you. Look at what is happening to Kim Dotcom in NZ right now, as an example.

----------


## Keith and stuff

According to these sources, NH is the state with the 2nd lowest price of a name brand type of cigarettes (see the methodology at the link, it is a little strange), had the largest decrease in cigarette prices last year (that's very believable as it is the only state that cut the state cigarette tax) and is the state with the most smuggling of cigarettes out of it to other states.

An organization did an informal pricing survey of a pack of cigarettes in 2011 and 2012. Here is the map for percentage change in price b/t 2011 and 2012. http://www.theawl.com/2012/06/pack-of-cigarettes-cost

According to the telephone survey, here is the price of a pack of cigarettes in the 10 least expensive states (it says 51 because DC is included in the survey):
Ranked cheapest to most expensive, name of state, 2011 price, 2012 price, % change
51. West Virginia (last year $4.74): $4.84 = +2%
50. New Hampshire ($5.87): $4.86 = -20%
49. Tennessee ($5.56): $4.91 = -13%
48. North Dakota ($4.91): $5.03 = +2%
47. Idaho ($4.99): $5.11 +2%
46. North Carolina ($5.51): $5.14 = -7%
45. Alabama ($5.27): $5.18 = -2%
44. Colorado ($5.96): $5.19 = -15%
43. Wyoming ($5.50): $5.21 = -6%
42. Oklahoma ($6.19): $5.24 = -18%
41. Virginia ($5.55): $5.43 = -2%



http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/20...tte-smuggling/

----------


## Keith and stuff

15 states have a death tax on estates. 8 states have a death tax on inheritance. New Hampshire doesn't have a death tax. Of the more pro-liberty states in the East (NH, IN, VA, FL and TN) 2 of the states (IN and TN) have death taxes.



Read the article to learn more.

Where Not to Die In 2013
Forbes By Ashlea Ebeling | Forbes – Fri, Feb 1, 2013 10:34 AM EST
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/where-...182307758.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

Firearm Homicide rate per state, fewer restrictions = lower rate
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2013/...ns-lower-rate/



Of all the states pictured, New Hampshire has the lowest firearm homicide rate.



CA vs NH is a good example. CA has about the most restrictions. NH has about the least restrictions. NH is substantially safer. A word in this is misspelled as a double inside joke. Some of the folks here will get 1/2 of the joke because of a sign someone here used at a recent gun rally.


Read the rest and see the sources here. http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2013/...ns-lower-rate/

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is #2 out of the 50 states in wine sales.

5 Highest States:
#1 ID 7.2 gallons per capita
#2 NH 7.1 gallons per capita
#3 NV 5.5 gallons per capita
#4 VT 5.4 gallons per capita
#5 MA 5.4 gallons per capita

5 Lowest States:
#50 WV 0.9 gallons per capita
#49 MS 1.1 gallons per capita
#48 KS 1.3 gallons per capita
#47 AR 1.5 gallons per capita
#46 IA 1.5 gallons per capita
http://www.wmur.com/news/health/-/98...6/-/index.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is 1 of the least expensive states to have auto insurance in, if you decide to buy auto insurance (it is optional in NH, after all).

The least expensive states for auto insurance:
1. Maine - $934
2. Iowa - $1,028
3. North Carolina - $1,085
4. Ohio - $1,106
5. New Hampshire - $1,112

Keep in mind, that is if you have auto insurance. In New Hampshire, unlike every other state, auto insurance is optional. Well, in some states you can get by without auto insurance but the cost if often more than auto insurance and in the case of Virgina, offers you zero protection. In fact, if I moved to VA and decided not to get auto insurance, the amount in fines I would pay to VA would be almost double to cost of my auto insurance in NH.

Why is the rate so low in Maine? "That could be attributable to the state's largely rural population, but more likely, it's because of Maine's heavily regulated graduated licensing program for young drivers. "

The most expensive states?
1. Louisiana - $2,699
2. Michigan - $2,520
3. Georgia - $2,155
4. Oklahoma - $2,074
5. Washington, D.C. - $2,006 (not a state but still used in the report)




> The rates were calculated for "a single, 40-year-old male who commutes 12 miles to work each day, with policy limits of 100/300/50 ($100,000 for injury liability for one person, $300,000 for all injuries and $50,000 for property damage in an accident) and a $500 deductible on collision and comprehensive coverage. The hypothetical driver has a clean record and good credit. The rate includes uninsured motorist coverage."


http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/In...-car-insurance

IMO, the rates are a little high. I pay MUCH less than the list rate for Maine but I don't have the best car around and rates do vary pretty strongly, even in NH.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> If you don't value liberty enough to move to NH (I moved from Los Angeles), that's fine, but don't insult the tremendous accomplishments the FSP members are making.  And the best is yet to come!


I don't know if its necessarily not caring about liberty.... There's work to be done everywhere.

Well, except here...  NYS is admittedly a total waste to even fight for.

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH's senior citizens enjoy top quality of life: Study
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...WS12/121209882




> Authors of the study, titled "Health-Related Quality of Life in Older U.S. Adults: A Regional Comparison," discovered being unable to work and unemployed are also associated with poorer quality of health.
> 
> They analyzed nearly 80,000 adults at least 65 years old from the pooled 1997-2010 National Health Interview Survey, Kachan said.
> 
> Those studied were scored on a scale of 0 to 1 - with 1 representing perfect health and 0 the equivalent to death. The study has 5 percent margin of error.
> 
> Authors grouped older Americans by region and state and ranked them according to how healthy they perceived themselves and their responses to questions about needing help with personal care and routine needs, inability to work due to a health problem or limited in the kind of work they could perform. 
> 
> The average score - called the health activities limitation index - for people across the nation was 0.73, said Kachan.
> ...

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is #3 for small business friendly states
April 2, 2013
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2013/...iendly-states/




> According to the 2013 Thumbtrack.com Small Business Survey, New Hampshire is #3 for small business friendly states. New Hampshire is #2 for ease of starting a business and licensing regulations. New Hampshire is #4 for regulatory friendliness. New Hampshire also receives an A+ in ease of hiring, health and safety and tax code.
> 
> The full Survey http://www.thumbtack.com/survey#2013/states


For reference, in the survey, UT was #1 and AL was #2. The only area NH received a B on was government training programs to help people start and run small businesses. That might even be considered a good thing.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> New Hampshire is #3 for small business friendly states
> April 2, 2013
> http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2013/...iendly-states/
> 
> For reference, in the survey, UT was #1 and AL was #2. The only area NH received a B on was government training programs to help people start and run small businesses. That might even be considered a good thing.


The Union Leader covered this. http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...WS02/130409389

April 05. 2013 11:06PM
NH rated A+ for launching a business
By DAVE SOLOMON
New Hampshire Union Leader




> New Hampshire is one of the best states in the nation when it comes to launching a new business, according to the annual survey of small business owners by Thumbtack.com, a national online business directory that matches up consumers with service providers who then bid for the job.
> 
> The state scored an A-plus and ranked third overall for its friendliness for small businesses. *Only four states in the country earned the A-plus rating, and New Hampshire* had the highest grade in New England. The A-plus for the state was a step up over last year's "A" grade.
> 
> Last year, New Hampshire ranked fifth in the nation for ease in starting a business; this year, it rose to *second place*, behind Idaho. New Hampshire also ranked third for the overall business-friendliness of its tax code and the ease of understanding and filing taxes.
> 
> The 2013 study, the second conducted by the Kauffman Foundation for Thumbtack, draws upon data from more than 7,000 small-business owners nationwide who responded to the survey.
> 
> The survey takes into account things like the ease of starting a business, the ease of hiring and the nature of zoning regulations. In those three categories, New Hampshire was ranked "A" or A-plus. The lowest score New Hampshire received was a "B" for training and networking programs.

----------


## Keith and stuff

2013 Locavore Index for local food - New Hampshire and two border states take top 3 spots in the country. This shows that NH folks have the most choices due to the high ranking and optimal location because it is surrounded by the 1, 2 and 12 ranked states. NH folks can shop at CSAs, farmers markets and co-ops in those states if they want. 

Stroll’s 2013 Locavore Index ranks states in terms of commitment to local foods
http://www.strollingoftheheifers.com...re-index-2013/

The top five states for locavorism, according to the Index, in order, are:
1. Vermont
2. Maine
3. New Hampshire
4. North Dakota
5. Iowa 

Bottom five are:
50. Texas
49. Florida
48. Louisiana
47. Arizona
46. Nevada




> Using recent indicator data from multiple sources, the Index incorporates farmers markets, consumer-supported agriculture operations (CSAs) and food hubs in its per-capita comparison of consumers’ interest in eating locally-sourced foods — also known as locavorism.





> Strolling of the Heifers executive director Orly Munzing said the purpose of the Index is to encourage local food efforts in every state. “There are so many ways to do that,” she said, “not just with farmers markets and CSAs, but by supporting Farm-To-School programs, urging local hospitals and nursing homes to purchase local foods, asking supermarkets to buy from local farms, and of course, celebrating and honoring our farmers whenever we can.”


The Index used data from the U.S. Department of Agriculture (its farmers markets database, which is updated monthly, and a food hubs database); the U.S. Census bureau (July 2012 estimates of population); and California-based local food resource directory LocalHarvest (its frequently-updated database of CSAs).




> Index coordinator Martin Langeveld noted that the metrics the Index uses have changed and will continue to change. “Right now, reliable state-by-state data about local food consumption is pretty scarce,” he said. The data from LocalHarvest replaced an older data set used last year, and the food hubs data was used this year for the first time. “Next year,” Langeveld said, “We plan to incorporate more detailed information from the 2012 Census of Agriculture, which is now being processed by the USDA.”


PDF raw numbers http://www.strollingoftheheifers.com...-2013-data.pdf

----------


## Keith and stuff

NH ranks 1st again in nation in Kids Count survey
Updated 12:09 am, Monday, June 24, 2013 
http://www.newstimes.com/news/articl...ey-4617920.php

Click on the link above ^ for expanded details.

#1 again! New Hampshire has had the highest score in the country, based on different indicators, in 11 of the last 12 years. Why? There are fewer children in the state without health insurance; the teen birth rate has dropped by 11 percent to an historic low; the rate of high school students not graduating in four years has declined and the teen death rate has decreased.

Consider joining us in New Hampshire. Do it for the children 

See the full survey results here. http://www.aecf.org/~/media/Pubs/Ini...TDataBookr.pdf

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire Only State to Ban Use of Automatic License Plate Readers by Law Enforcement
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...aw-Enforcement

Well, soft of. NH has certainly gone further to ban the use of Automatic License Plate Readers by the government or the public than any other state. Near-by Maine isn't so bad, either. Read all about it. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...aw-Enforcement

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire has the 2nd lowest unemployment rate in the East
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2013/...e-in-the-east/




> Good news for those looking for a job in New Hampshire.
> 
> 
> 
> At 5.3%, New Hampshire has the second lowest unemployment rate East of the Mississippi River. While the national unemployment rate is up 0.1% to 7.6%, the NH unemployment rate is down 0.2% to 5.3%. This is real job growth as the number of NH residents with a job increased by 1,800.
> 
> Jobs are picking up in the region around NH, too. VT has the lowest unemployment rate in the East at 4.1%. MA has the 5th lowest unemployment rate in the East at 6.6%. ME, the other state that borders NH, is 7th lowest in the East at 6.8%.
> 
> ND continues to lead the nation with an unemployment rate of only 3.2%. NV has the highest unemployment rate in the nation at 9.5%.

----------


## Carlybee

> 2013 Locavore Index for local food - New Hampshire and two border states take top 3 spots in the country. This shows that NH folks have the most choices due to the high ranking and optimal location because it is surrounded by the 1, 2 and 12 ranked states. NH folks can shop at CSAs, farmers markets and co-ops in those states if they want. 
> 
> Stroll’s 2013 Locavore Index ranks states in terms of commitment to local foods
> http://www.strollingoftheheifers.com...re-index-2013/
> 
> The top five states for locavorism, according to the Index, in order, are:
> 1. Vermont
> 2. Maine
> 3. New Hampshire
> ...



Not sure why Texas is at the bottom. I belong to the largest organic coop in the country right here in Houston and there are local farmers markets all over the state.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Not sure why Texas is at the bottom. I belong to the largest organic coop in the country right here in Houston and there are local farmers markets all over the state.


It has to do with CSAs, farmers markets and co-ops and the population of the state. It is a per capita thing. About local farmers markets being all over TX, I don't doubt that. But it's likely true of pretty much every state and on a per capita bases, much more true on most states than TX.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire ranks #1 for high speed Internet access, #2 for average speed and #2 for percentage of the population using the Internet
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2013/...-connectivity/




> According to the latest State of the Internet report, “New Hampshire comes in first with 48 percent of its population having access to Internet speeds equal to or higher than 10Mbps. That’s a year-over-year increase of 65 percent.” Also according to the report, NH has the 2nd faster average Internet speed in the country.
> 
> Governing.com shows that New Hampshire has the 2nd highest percentage of the population connected to the Internet.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire has the Most Economically Free Metro Areas in the Nation
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2013/...ll-government/




> According to the Economic Freedom Index for U.S. Metropolitan Areas, New Hampshire metro areas were ranked the most economically free in the county, on average. The 2 metros in NH were ranked #3 and #7 overall, for a combined metro average ranking of #5. The next best state was South Dakota, where the metro average ranking was #15, putting SD and all other states substantially behind NH in economic freedom as ranked by metro average.
> 
> The article ranks 384 U.S. metros by a variety of economic factors combined into 3 main categories (size of government, takings and discriminatory taxation and labor market freedoms).
> 
> Additionally, the Rockingham County – Strafford County, NH metro was ranked #2 in the country in the size of government category. The Manchester – Nashua, NH metro was ranked #3 in the country for having the smallest government. The Manchester – Nashua, NH metro is also ranked as the best of the top 20 metros in the takings and discriminatory taxation category.
> 
> Several of the top ranking metros were in Florida. The bottom 20 ranking metros were in California, New York, Alaska, Washington and West Virgina. New York City was ranked #378. Los Angeles was ranked #361. Chicago was ranked #276.
> 
> The sourced article was published in the Journal of Regional Analysis and Policy.


Additional discussion here.

----------


## Contumacious

> The Free state project is a failure, if New Hampshire is no better than the rest of the united states. Idaho and Montana see like the best candidates for a real free state project.


Montana will be for Contumacious's family

*Montana* will not agree to share its citizens' personal and private information through a national database, nor bear the exorbitant cost building such a database. Furthermore, the Act tramples on our state's right to determine our own licensing procedures and protocols, and would interfere with our state's work to improve drivers' license security.

Montana is in no mood at all for another heavy-handed play by the federal government, such as what transpired in 2008 when the homeland security director threatened to prevent Montanans from boarding an airplane unless we complied with the REAL ID act. We refused, and will refuse again."

.

----------


## Keith and stuff

While people in most parts of NH use well water and most communities in NH don't add fluoride to the water supply, New Hampshire became the first state to require fluoridating communities to warn their citizens about the fluorosis risk that the fluoride additive poses to infants.

Even with this strong opposition from the well-financed dental lobby, the bill passed in the NH House by a vote of 253-23, and passed unanimously by the NH Senate.  HB-1416 was also signed quickly by Governor John Lynch, rather than being approved without his signature, showing his strong support for this action.

Statement:
_Your public water supply is fluoridated. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, if your child under the age of 6 months is exclusively consuming infant formula reconstituted with fluoridated water, there may be an increased chance of dental fluorosis. Consult your child’s health care provider for more information._




> On August 4th, 2012, the state of New Hampshire will become the first state to require fluoridating communities to warn their citizens about the fluorosis risk that the fluoride additive poses to infants.  On June 7, Governor John Lynch signed HB1416, “an act relative to a required fluoride statement.”  The law will require the following notice on all consumer confidence reports which must be mailed to all water consumers, be posted online, and available at city halls:
> 
> “Your public water supply is fluoridated. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, if your child under the age of 6 months is exclusively consuming infant formula reconstituted with fluoridated water, there may be an increased chance of dental fluorosis. Consult your child’s health care provider for more information.”
> 
> This new law is a proactive approach to reducing NH fluorosis rates by notifying parents about the risk posed to their infants by fluoridated water.  Not only should the law cause more parents to take preventative action by reducing infant fluoride exposure, it may help inspire them to question why this toxic substance is in their tap water in the first place since it isn’t safe for infant consumption.  This marks a point when the State of New Hampshire has officially recognized that fluoridated water poses a risk to infants; a risk backed up by countless studies and a growing fluorosis epidemic that now afflicts 41% of U.S. adolescents.
> 
> The legislation was opposed by more than a dozen groups, including the NH Dental Association, the NH Oral Health Coalition, Delta Dental, the American Water Works Association, the Municipal Association, and the NH Department of Health and Human Services.  Even with this strong opposition from the well-financed dental lobby, the bill passed in the NH House by a vote of 253-23, and passed unanimously by the NH Senate.  HB-1416 was also signed quickly by Governor John Lynch, rather than being approved without his signature, showing his strong support for this action.


http://www.fluoridealert.org/articles/three_more/

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire is 1 of 7 States where police need a warrant to search your cell phone.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...h-a-cell-phone



According to Forbes, New Hampshire, Maine, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Florida and Ohio police need a warrant to search your cellular phone. New Jersey isn’t blue on the map but on July 18th a court ruled that a warrant is needed.

United States Court of Appeals for the First Circuit ruling relating to Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Puerto Rico and Rhode Island. http://blogs.findlaw.com/first_circu...h-warrant.html
New Jersey Supreme Court ruling. http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/digest/p...on-information
Florida Supreme Court ruling. http://www.abajournal.com/news/artic...e_court_says_/
Ohio Supreme Court ruling. http://www.opd.ohio.gov/Legal/Lg_CellPhone.htm

----------


## Keith and stuff

There are things you can do to reduce the likelihood that you will get an STD. For example, you could live in a place with a very low rate of STD xyz. Or perhaps, if you live in Alaska, maybe have your first date with a new person at a doctor's office?

----------


## evilfunnystuff

Do any FSP'ers here happen to know anything about the machining/manufacturing scene up there?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Do any FSP'ers here happen to know anything about the machining/manufacturing scene up there?


There is machining in New Hampshire and Mass. The job market is improving in the great NH area and doing a lot better than the nation as a whole. I don't know specifics about your industry, though. Someone at https://www.facebook.com/groups/fspjobalert/ might be able to help you with that. Or maybe someone on the FSP Forum. http://forum.freestateproject.org

A great place to start a job search is right here. Lots of great links! http://forum.freestateproject.org/in...?topic=11718.0 There are a couple dozen or so job fairs a year in NH. http://www.nhes.nh.gov/media/job-fairs/ Additional, at both of the big FSP events (PorcFest in the summer and Liberty Forum in the winter), there are usually events about jobs and housing, often featuring recruiters, realtors and so on.


http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2014/...ince-december/




> New Hampshire Unemployment Rate Drops to 4.5%, US Unemployment Rate Stuck at 6.7% Since December
> April 24, 2014 
> 
> While the size of the New Hampshire labor market increases month after month, the unemployment rate continues to fall. While the US unemployment rate remains stagnant at 6.7%, there is a clear trend developing in New Hampshire. Jobs, job and more jobs! New Hampshire continues to have the 2nd lowest unemployment rate in the East. The only Eastern state with a lower unemployment rate is Vermont at 3.4%. The unemployment rate is 5.9% in Maine and 6.3% in Massachusetts, the only other states that border New Hampshire.


http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2014/...year-in-a-row/



> Gun maker Sig Sauer expands in New Hampshire for the second year in a row
> January 10, 2014
> 
> With it’s second expansion in two year, elite firearms manufacturer Sig Sauer proves that New Hampshire is good for gun makers. Sig Sauer recently moved from a modest manufacturing facility in Exeter, NH to a much larger facility in Newington, NH. The company is currently renovating a factory in Dover, NH where it will expand production even further.
> 
> The moving and expanding of firearms manufactures has been a big topic of national discussion for the last couple years. Just last week, a high capacity magazine manufacturer, Magpul, announced it is leaving Colorado due to the CO legislature’s strong opposition to self-defense. Ruger, another firearms manufacturer in New Hampshire, has run production at near full capacity for a couple years. Additionally, Ruger is considering opening a second shooting range in Newport, NH. Other, smaller firearms manufacturers have recently relocated to the Keene and Manchester, NH areas.


http://seekingalpha.com/article/2167...-manufacturing



> GT Advanced Technologies Aggressively Pursues Expansion And Conversion Of Its Merrimack R&D Operations To Sapphire Manufacturing
> Apr. 26, 2014 2:04 AM ET  |  About**: GT Advanced Technologies, Inc. (GTAT)
> Summary
> 
>     GT's existing R&D facility in Merrimack, NH measures 117,532 square feet and will be renovated to support the company’s manufacturing processes rather than the research and testing operation currently in
>     GT is "aggressively" targeting to complete the renovation of the existing facility as well as a 46,000 square foot expansion by the fall of 2014.
>     GT's recent contacts with global manufacturing partners are driving their need to convert their R&D operation to sapphire growth manufacturing.
>     GT plans on making a significant investment to replace their outdated and obsolete equipment and installing additional equipment to support their manufacturing use.
>     GT’s planned exterior infrastructure improvements include installing up to 6 transformers, 2 cooling towers and 2 inert gas tanks measuring up to 10' in diameter and 18' in height.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Some British people were asked to describe each of the United States. The words used to describe the states were put on regional maps. Only one of the following words was used: Liberty, Freedom, Free and Libertarians. The word was only used once. It was used to describe New Hampshire.

All of the regional maps.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips/...-to-british-pe

Here is the regional map that includes New Hampshire.

----------


## William Tell

102, Because they voted for Obama 3 or 4 times

----------


## jllundqu

No thanks NH / FSP...

No one could ever convince me that I would be 'freer' in friggin NH than in rural Idaho/Montana/Wyoming/Dakotas/hell even Kansas and western colorado...  If the FSP would have chosen a midwest state, we could have seceded by now.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> 102, Because they voted for Obama 3 or 4 times


Only 3 times. You don't remember? It was national news. Hillary Clinton cried the day before the election. She was down in the polls but ended up winning. If we are going to talk about voting in presidential primaries, we might as well mention the most recent primaries in New Hampshire. Ron Paul took second place in both the 2012 Democratic Primary and the 2012 Republican Primary. It was arguably Ron Paul's best state. *Ron Paul's very strong showing in* the *New Hampshire* Primary *gave* Ron Paul *a* *70% boost in the South Carolina Primary polls* and a *25% boost nationally*. http://old.freestateproject.org/intro/ron_paul

Anyway, based on the 2008 campaigns, Obama appeared to be less bad than McCain so voting for Obama would be considered the good thing

----------


## William Tell

> Only 3 times. You don't remember? It was national news. Hillary Clinton cried the day before the election. She was down in the polls but ended up winning. If we are going to talk about voting in presidential primaries, we might as well mention the most recent primaries in New Hampshire. Ron Paul took second place in both the 2012 Democratic Primary and the 2012 Republican Primary. It was arguably Ron Paul's best state. *Ron Paul's very strong showing in* the *New Hampshire* Primary *gave* Ron Paul *a* *70% boost in the South Carolina Primary polls* and a *25% boost nationally*. http://old.freestateproject.org/intro/ron_paul
> 
> Anyway, based on the 2008 campaigns, Obama appeared to be less bad than McCain so voting for Obama would be considered the good thing


Ron spent a lot of money on New Hampshire. And no, Obama was clearly as bad or worse than McCain.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Ron spent a lot of money on New Hampshire.


Smart move on Ron's part. New Hampshire is the most important state when it comes to presidential elections.

----------


## William Tell

> Smart move on Ron's part. New Hampshire is the most important state when it comes to presidential elections.


Yes, my point is that he got his message out there, that's why he did so good. 
Not because it's some great place.

----------


## Saint Vitus

I'm moving to Berlin NH next week.  I'm coming from Texas, so it's going to be a bit of a shock.  I've never been north of Virginia.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Yes, my point is that he got his message out there, that's why he did so good. 
> Not because it's some great place.


A lot of other people were spending money too  Some... more money. It was by far the most crowded primary in the nation and Ron Paul took the same position in the popular polls (both the Republican and Democratic) or better as he did in any other state. 

4.5% of the population voted for Ron Paul in NH, the next highest state was VT where 2.4% of the population voted for Ron Paul.



> Percentage of total state population voting for Ron Paul in the Republican Primary or Republican Caucus, ranked highest to lowest (and the 2008 percentage):
> 1. New Hampshire 4.3% (1.4%)
> 2. Vermont 2.4% (0.4%)
> 3. Montana 2% (1.7%)
> 4. South Carolina 1.7% (0.4%)
> 5. Wisconsin 1.5% (0.3%)


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Paul-compared

----------


## William Tell

> A lot of other people were spending money too  Some... more money. It was by far the most crowded primary in the nation and Ron Paul took the same position in the popular polls (both the Republican and Democratic) or better as he did in any other state. 
> 
> 4.5% of the population voted for Ron Paul in NH, the next highest state was VT where 2.4% of the population voted for Ron Paul.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Paul-compared


Blah, blah, blah keep drinking the Ian and Mark ftl Kool-Aid.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Which state has the smartest students? According to SAT, ACT, AP and NAEP ratings, the clear answer is New Hampshire. Just another reason to move to New Hampshire. See 101 Additional Reasons to Move to New Hampshire. http://freestateproject.org/101Reasons

----------


## coastie

All that, and...

The weather still sucks. Really bad.

I've seen more $#@!ed up video encounters with the police in New Hampshire than I've seen anywhere else, and several activists up there are daily harassed by the police(Ridley, there are others names that escape me ATM..

I was born there, and ended up stationed there 25 years later(Portsmouth).

I was pulled over for "loud" exhaust* at least* 3 times a month, when I have in fact the quietest exhaust on the market. 

Pulled over and harassed because I didn't have an inspection sticker that I was not required to get.


And besides, what's really the point of having A free state that's surrounded by 49 that are not?

I feel a lot freer here in Florida, even here I don't get pulled over and $#@!ed with like I did the 3 years I was stationed there, no inspections, no income tax, property tax is right at 1k a year for me, and I have a beach I can swim at at least9 months out of the year with no risk of getting hypothermia.

----------


## klamath

What really make Places like Idaho and Montana more free than NH is population density. The most freedom is gained by being far away from government authority. They can't police vast areas like they can little bitty states like NH.

----------


## coastie

> What really make Places like Idaho and Montana more free than NH is population density. The most freedom is gained by being far away from government authority. *They can't police vast areas like little bitty states like NH*.




Roger that.

----------


## klamath

> Roger that.


Not doing a very good job of policing there.

----------


## donnay

> What really make Places like Idaho and Montana more free than NH is population density. The most freedom is gained by being far away from government authority. They can't police vast areas like they can little bitty states like NH.


Look at how much land the Feds own in those states.

Federal Lands and Indian Reservations
http://nationalatlas.gov/printable/fedlands.html#id

----------


## coastie

> Not doing a very good job of policing there.


What, pray tell, is a "good job" at policing?

I was more making the point that you're never out of their reach.

----------


## klamath

> What, pray tell, is a "good job" at policing?
> 
> I was more making the point that you're never out of their reach.


 And you whole premise is off the point I was making. You get by with living your life a lot more free when you don't have law enforcement patrolling every day. Vast area with low numbers of enforcers see to that. It is not about whether you are completely out of reach. I know that better than you do.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> What really make Places like Idaho and Montana more free than NH is population density. The most freedom is gained by being far away from government authority. They can't police vast areas like they can little bitty states like NH.


Sure they can. People tend to live in clusters in cities and town central areas. That's even more true in the West with ranches over a mile in size and water is harder to come by than in Northern New England. A lot of the land out West in owned by the federal government and has no or almost no people living on it, anyway. I really don't understand your point at all.

Here are the places where the vast majority of people live, especially in the West (the clusters). 
http://www.census.gov/geo/maps-data/...nd_UCs_Map.pdf

----------


## Keith and stuff

Not only to some British think of libertarian when they think of New Hampshire, but people in New Hampshire are more likely to Google Ron Paul than people in any other states. See a pattern?





> What do people in New Hampshire Google the most? Cats, Fireworks, Ron Paul, Free Kittens, Ellen DeGeneres and Live Free or Die.
> 
> Analysis: You can pet New Hampshire’s cats when you pry them from our cold, dead hands!


Look up what the people where you live Google more than the people of any other state. http://blog.estately.com/2014/05/you...earch-history/




> Some British people were asked to describe each of the United States. The words used to describe the states were put on regional maps. Only one of the following words was used: Liberty, Freedom, Free and Libertarians. The word was only used once. It was used to describe New Hampshire.
> 
> All of the regional maps.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips/...-to-british-pe
> 
> Here is the regional map that includes New Hampshire.

----------


## fisharmor

When I hear that the FSP has a totally confidential system where you register your email & cell numbers along with your battle rifle caliber, which can be activated at a moment's notice to respond to the type of $#@! we see daily on this site with a Bundy style confrontation, then I'll consider it to be an effective organization.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> When I hear that the FSP has a totally confidential system where you register your email & cell numbers along with your battle rifle caliber, which can be activated at a moment's notice to respond to the type of $#@! we see daily on this site with a Bundy style confrontation, then I'll consider it to be an effective organization.


Fisharmor, that's not at all what the Free State Project is about. It's just about encouraging 20,000 liberty activists to move to New Hampshire. That's the whole point of the FSP. Think of it as a bus designed to concentrate 20,000 additional liberty activists in 1 low population state that is already somewhat liberty-leaning. The idea was that everything else that had ever been tried failed so why not try something new. The top liberty activists in the nation voted on which state and New Hampshire won.

Once people move to New Hampshire, it's up to them. Lots of networks are being built in New Hampshire to help facility different activities, and so on. It's already the liberty media capital of the world and has the most jury outreach of any state. NH also has the best activist phone/voice communication system, already. There is talk of starting an alternative 911 system. There still isn't enough concentration of liberty activists in the area to get that off the group, though. That's Porc411 and it's already spreading to other states  http://porcupine411.com/

Of course, there also isn't the problem of an insane amount of federal land of little value in NH (or anywhere in the East) that may or may not be leased to ranchers. If you are big Bundy supporters, though, you might be aware that NH had the 2nd most people out there of any state. Also a couple from NH got marriage there (a non-government marriage). Additionally, the person that ran the defenses there for over a week is a 9/12 organizer in New Hampshire. He isn't a free stater and as far as I'm aware, none of the many NH folks at the ranch were free staters. That's just the type of people we have in NH.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

*Best, worst states to retire*

If you plan on retiring soon, New Hampshire is the best state to retire in, and Nevada the worst. You can stop reading now and save yourself some time, or read on to find out more about the latest of many such lists of the best and worst places to retire.

10 best states for retirement:

*New Hampshire*. It's a safe and cheap place to live. Its cost of living is 89% of the national average and the average state and local tax burden is 7.6%, putting it among the lowest in the U.S. in both categories. The state ranks 48th in the nation in violent crime and in property crime. The only criteria it didn't score well in was climate.
*Hawaii*. Best climate and highest life expectancy, at 80 years, although the temperature probably isn't too far off that number. Hawaii has the highest cost of living in the country.

-- http://www.dailyfinance.com/2010/09/...tes-to-retire/

Pretty hard to beat Hawaii!  But somehow New Hampshire did it!

----------

